# La Gioconda è inutile?



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

*La Gioconda è inutile?*

Apro qui.
Così non svacchiamo ulteriormente il thread di Fantastica.

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Apro qui.
> Così non svacchiamo ulteriormente il thread di Fantastica.
> 
> Buscopann


meno di te sicuro


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

meravigliosamente inutile quanto necessaria .


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

mi piacerebbe che in questo thread scrivesse la sua opinione rabarbaro. con quel suo modo saccente ma incredibile di scrivere. non vedo l'ora di abbeverarmi alla letteratura alta del nostro novello Francesco Petrarca. i capoversi stavolta però con le lettere sumere rigorosamente in ordine alfabetico al contrario. Fa più figo


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Apro qui.
> Così non svacchiamo ulteriormente il thread di Fantastica.
> 
> Buscopann


non è l'opera di Leonardo che preferisco, anzi.
Ma a Parigi sono molto contenti di averla.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

ma è l'opera di Leonardo che è più universalmente considerata (forse a dispetto delle intenzioni dell'autore) quella che ci vuole dire/insegnare qualcosa.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

si potrebbe vivere certamente senza l'arte ma sarebbe una vita senza espressione di se stessa.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Ma voi che concetto attribuite all'inutilità?
Per me è inutile tutto ciò che è superfluo, ma non alla vita e alla sua esistenza, bensì al progresso delle coscienze e al miglioramento dell'essere umano.
Inutile è una macchina super-lussuosa in questo senso. L'arte e le maggiori rappresentazioni di essa non sono assolutamente inutili.
Altrimenti anche questo Forum lo è. Il thread di Fantastica pure con tutte le sue risposte, compresa quella di chi dà dell'inutile a un'altra risposta. 
Ma questo Forum per molta gente non è assolutamente inutile. Il thread di Fantastica è una confessione coraggiosissima. E la risposta di Rabarbaro una carezza per le sue emozioni e i suoi sentimenti, oltre che un grande spunto di riflessione. 
Quindi che significato diamo alla parola inutile?

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si potrebbe vivere certamente senza l'arte ma sarebbe una vita senza espressione di se stessa.


la vita ha bisogno di replicarsi?


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> meno di te sicuro


Se è per questo anche di te. Ma passiamo oltre

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma voi che concetto attribuite all'inutilità?
> Per me è inutile tutto ciò che è superfluo, ma non alla vita e alla sua esistenza, bensì al progresso delle coscienze e al miglioramento dell'essere umano.
> Inutile è una macchina super-lussuosa in questo senso. L'arte e le maggiori rappresentazioni di essa non sono assolutamente inutili.
> Altrimenti anche questo Forum lo è. Il thread di Fantastica pure con tutte le sue risposte, compresa quella di chi dà dell'inutile a un'altra risposta.
> ...


no veramente adesso mi spieghi quale spunto di riflessione hai ricavato dal pippone di rabarbaro.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se è per questo anche di te. Ma passiamo oltre
> 
> Buscopann


sicuro. sta di fatto che non sono io stato a cercare te. sei tu che lo hai fatto e pure 'sto thread lo dimostra. ma passiamo oltre


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> no veramente adesso mi spieghi quale spunto di riflessione hai ricavato dal pippone di rabarbaro.


Prima dovresti spiegarci a tutti noi perché secondo te è inutile. Anche perché lo pensi solo tu che il pippone di Rabarbaro sia inutile come la gioconda

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sicuro. sta di fatto che non sono io stato a cercare te. sei tu che lo hai fatto e pure 'sto thread lo dimostra. ma passiamo oltre


Io non cerco nessuno. Leggo e rispondo come tutti quanti.
Ho aperto questo thread proprio perché è stato chiesto da Minerva di proseguire la discussione. Ed era giusto non svaccare il thread di Fantastica.

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma voi che concetto attribuite all'inutilità?
> Per me è inutile tutto ciò che è superfluo, ma non alla vita e alla sua esistenza, bensì al progresso delle coscienze e al miglioramento dell'essere umano.
> Inutile è una macchina super-lussuosa in questo senso. L'arte e le maggiori rappresentazioni di essa non sono assolutamente inutili.
> Altrimenti anche questo Forum lo è. Il thread di Fantastica pure con tutte le sue risposte, compresa quella di chi dà dell'inutile a un'altra risposta.
> ...


spesso diciamo che è inutile ciò che non capiamo e non riusciamo ad apprezzare. Quindi abbiamo ragione, perchè PER NOI in quel momento è inutile.L'utilità, come l'inutilità, sono soggettive e relative.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spesso diciamo che è inutile ciò che non capiamo e non riusciamo ad apprezzare. Quindi abbiamo ragione, perchè PER NOI in quel momento è inutile.*L'utilità, come l'inutilità, sono soggettive e relative*.


Vero. Ma più utilità e inutilità sono relative, più si sprofonda nell'ignoranza egoistica. 
"Mi serve questo...Vorrei quell'altro..Di tutto il resto fotte un cazzo".
Questo è un pensiero involutivo. L'arte ha anche la funzione di infondere cultura e sensibilità in un popolo. Una funzione fondamentale per il progresso delle coscienze.

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prima dovresti spiegarci a tutti noi perché secondo te è inutile. Anche perché lo pensi solo tu che il pippone di Rabarbaro sia inutile come la gioconda
> 
> Buscopann


senti...il paragone della gioconda è paragonare una bellezza. ci sei? dai, cerca di connetterti. Rabarbaro scrive cose in quel modo per dare mostra di sé. non dice nulla per il 99% delle volte. Ma lo fa così bene che (secondo me) la maggior parte delle persone sta  lì a boccaperta e per non dire che non ha capito un cazzo (perché manco il nostro caro rabarbaro sa che cosa ha scritto) dice che è una carezza, uno spunto di riflessione. una serie di parole messe in frasi che paiono di senso compiuto ma che non significano nulla. sembra "i vestiti nuovi dell'imperatore" tutti a dire che belli, ma cazzo dell'imperatore solo il culo si vedeva. detto questo per me una modalità come quella di rabarbaro è inutile nella vita in generale. mostrare saccentemente una propria capacità per bearsi in un posto dove ci sono scritte anche storie problematiche è abbastanza (PER ME) fastidioso.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *spesso diciamo che è inutile ciò che non capiamo e non riusciamo ad apprezzare. *Quindi abbiamo ragione, perchè PER NOI in quel momento è inutile.L'utilità, come l'inutilità, sono soggettive e relative.


io pensavo che buscopann intendesse parlare d'arte ma mi pare che voglia proprio chiedere su rabarbaro .
secondo me , succede anche il contrario: molti lo lodano senza leggere ma dando per scontato che siano parole e concetti importanti quando spesso sono freddi e divertenti esecizi  dialettici e qualche volta giudizi duri come coltelli.
questo su fantastica non  l'ho letto e sarà sicuramente pregnante di significati ma non è affatto sempre così.
per carità avercene di gente che si diletta in questo modo


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

nessuno dei sapientoni ancora ha preso il pippone di Rabarbaro e ha spiegato frase per frase (ma soprattutto come si lega a fantastica) il suddetto pippone. io ho risposto, su buscopann. dicci un po' che cosa ha scritto esattamente rabarbaro. 
UN MERAVIGLIOSO PIPPONE, LO AMMETTO E MI PIACE VEDERLO Lì IN BELLAVISTA, mi suscita emozioni (come la gioconda) MA SE DEVO RISOLVERE UN PROBLEMA LA GIOCONDA MI SERVE (contestuamente, perché se poi parliamo di avere una formazione culturale che mi permette di risolverlo quel problema allora l'esistenZA DELLA STESSA  POTREBBE, e dico POTREBBE, essermi STATA utile) quanto un cucchiaio se devo mangiare una bistecca


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> senti...il paragone della gioconda è paragonare una bellezza. ci sei? dai, cerca di connetterti. Rabarbaro scrive cose in quel modo per dare mostra di sé. non dice nulla per il 99% delle volte. Ma lo fa così bene che (secondo me) la maggior parte delle persone sta lì a boccaperta e per non dire che non ha capito un cazzo (perché manco il nostro caro rabarbaro sa che cosa ha scritto) dice che è una carezza, uno spunto di riflessione. una serie di parole messe in frasi che paiono di senso compiuto ma che non significano nulla. sembra "i vestiti nuovi dell'imperatore" tutti a dire che belli, ma cazzo dell'imperatore solo il culo si vedeva. detto questo per me una modalità come quella di rabarbaro è inutile nella vita in generale. mostrare saccentemente una propria capacità per bearsi in un posto dove ci sono scritte anche storie problematiche è abbastanza (*PER ME*) fastidioso.


L'hai scritto..E' quel PER ME che fa la differenza.
Rabarbaro è geniale con le parole. Ed è la sua genialità che dà ai suoi scritti un impatto così forte su alcuni utenti (me compreso). Ma questo è il potere dell'arte e della cultura in generale. Quel fascino che tu definisci inutile, in realtà è ciò che fa la differenza tra un banalissimo paragrafo di 3 righe e un lungo thread di Rabarbaro. Nel quale gli spunti di riflessione sono tra l'altro parecchi.
E questa differenza come vedi non è affatto inutile. Perché genera in chi lo legge sensazioni molto diverse, soprattutto in chi è coinvolto e lo apprezza pure. 

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *spesso diciamo che è inutile ciò che non capiamo e non riusciamo ad apprezzare*. Quindi abbiamo ragione, perchè PER NOI in quel momento è inutile.*L'utilità, come l'inutilità, sono soggettive e relative*.


Innegabile... per un aborigeno probabilmente Monna Lisa è inutile e non necessaria. Le sue forme espressive divergerebbero totalmente da quelle rappresentate nel quadro.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> nessuno dei sapientoni ancora ha preso il pippone di Rabarbaro e ha spiegato frase per frase (ma soprattutto come si lega a fantastica) il suddetto pippone. io ho risposto, su buscopann. dicci un po' che cosa ha scritto esattamente rabarbaro.
> UN MERAVIGLIOSO PIPPONE, LO AMMETTO E MI PIACE VEDERLO Lì IN BELLAVISTA, mi suscita emozioni (come la gioconda) MA SE DEVO RISOLVERE UN PROBLEMA LA GIOCONDA MI SERVE (contestuamente, perché se poi parliamo di avere una formazione culturale che mi permette di risolverlo quel problema allora l'esistenZA DELLA STESSA  POTREBBE, e dico POTREBBE, essermi STATA utile) quanto un cucchiaio se devo mangiare una bistecca


non gridare, comunque sono piuttosto d'accordo con te con la differenza che nel tred ci sta bene pure quello che non serve


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

ok, mi era sembrato che il discorso si era spostato sull'arte in generale. 

Su Rabarbaro e Carola alias Rosa, non mi esprimo. Due utenti, che mi fanno 
venire il mal di testa. E si capisce il perché. Non ho un'abilità linguistica per 
imbarcarmi su quelle lettere e parole ... 
Non lo so. Non posso esprimere niente a riguardo. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

anche perché altrimenti il 90% dei miei interventi andrebbero evitati


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io pensavo che buscopann intendesse parlare d'arte ma mi pare che voglia proprio chiedere su rabarbaro .
> secondo me , succede anche il contrario: molti lo lodano senza leggere ma dando per scontato che siano parole e concetti importanti quando spesso sono freddi e divertenti esecizi dialettici e qualche volta giudizi duri come coltelli.
> questo su fantastica non l'ho letto e sarà sicuramente pregnante di significati ma non è affatto sempre così.
> per carità avercene di gente che si diletta in questo modo


Lo spunto era il paragone tra l'inutilità del post di Rabarbaro e quello della Gioconda. Il discorso chiaramente si applica allo specifico ma si estende in generale all'arte e alla cultura

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo spunto era il paragone tra l'inutilità del post di Rabarbaro e quello della Gioconda. Il discorso chiaramente si applica allo specifico ma si estende in generale all'arte e alla cultura
> 
> Buscopann


non daremo troppo peso agli interventi della capra?


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Innegabile... per un aborigeno probabilmente Monna Lisa è inutile e non necessaria. Le sue forme espressive divergerebbero totalmente da quelle rappresentate nel quadro.


La differenza sta nel fatto che l'aborigero caccia ancora con le frecce, si veste solo con un pannollino di pelle e forse non ha neppure una scrittura.
La Monna Lisa è una forma d'arte più matura e più evoluta delle espressioni dell'aborigero. In questo sta l'utilità dell'arte. Accompagna le evoluzioni della specie umana e le influenza, le condiziona.
L'arte è determinante e decisiva per il progresso culturale e sociale.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non daremo troppo peso agli interventi della capra?



Ciao 

dipende in che senso ... 
dal lato del contenuto o dalla capacità nell'uso della parola ... 

Che la parola la sappia usare, credo sia evidente a tutti. 
E che i suoi giochi possano anche piacere, mi sembra ovvio. 
Il contenuto, spesso mi sfugge il seme ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non daremo troppo peso agli interventi della capra?


Rabarbaro si esprime e si diverte probabilmente nel farlo. La sua utilità sta nel fatto che su certi utenti (Fantastica compresa e lo ha anche scritto) le parole giocano un fascino particolare, molto più del minimalismo. 
Talvolta non piacciono neppure a me gli interventi della capra, ma definire inutile il suo modo di esprimersi mi sembra davvero esagerato. Per alcuni lo è, per altri invece no. Per altri è proprio questo modo di esprimersi che dà un impatto molto diverso alle parole.

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vero. Ma più *utilità e inutilità sono relative, più si sprofonda nell'ignoranza egoistica*.
> "Mi serve questo...Vorrei quell'altro..Di tutto il resto fotte un cazzo".
> Questo è un pensiero involutivo. L'arte ha anche la funzione di infondere cultura e sensibilità in un popolo. Una funzione fondamentale per il progresso delle coscienze.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma no.
Sono sempre e inevitabilmente relative. Tu prendi un qualunque oggetto, semplice. Una corda. La corda è un oggetto talmente utile che è nei kit di sopravvivenza. Ma se stai annegando in mare aperto non ti serve a nulla, perchè non puoi usarla per legare l'acqua, non ti sostiene, non riesci ad utilizzarla.
Per l'arte vale lo stesso concetto, ma relativamente alla nostra capacità di comprendere.
Se io non riesco a capire un'opera, questa mi è assolutamente inutile.
Ma ci sono opere di qualunque forma di arte che hanno cambiato la vita di persone che le hanno conosciute.
Altre che hanno avuto un profondo significato solo in un dato momento.
Ti faccio un esempio personale.
La prima volta che ho visto Guernica di Picasso, nessuno mi ha spiegato l'opera, avevo un professore che voleva solo che noi sapessimo nozioni a memoria e riuscissimo a riconoscere le opere. Quindi l'ho guardata a lungo per poterla riconoscere su una foto, senza sapere null'altro oltre il titolo. Non mi diceva nulla quell'immagine, totalmente inutile.
Poi ho conosciuto il significato dell'opera, i simbolismi e l'ho rivista come capolavoro e opera d'arte in quanto mi ha trasmesso in modo diretto la brutalità di quel bombardamento, la gente inerme, che non capiva, quelli con le armi che ammazzavano innocenti senza probabilmente sapeer neppure il perchè, senza che ci fosse in quel dipinto rappresentata neppure una bomba o un aereo. Questa è la potenza dell'arte: l'evocazione. Ma per evocare qualcosa in qualcuno occorre una base di preparazione.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

minchia ho riletto il post di rabarbaro. sul serio pensate cxhe era veramente rivolto a fantastica. se gli chiedo di darmi un parere su come comportarmi con il vicino di casa che mi piscia sulle piante per dispetto potrebbe scrivermi le stesse cose. secondo me molti si fanno di qualcosa e prima di tutti rabarbaro. che per carità nemmeno se mi facessi anche io di brutto riuscirei a scrivere quello che scrive lui. ma sta di fatto che è un bel nulla. rileggetevelo e poi ditemi cosa ha veramente capito lui e cosa voi (ma tanto chi verrebbe a dire hai ragione facendo la figura di quello che applaude acriticamente qualsiasi cosa che la capretta scriva. RIPETO,BELLO, ARMONIOSO, MELODIOSO COME UNA ROMANZA LIRICA. MA ANCHE LA SUPERCAZZOLA DI Tognazzi è UN CAPOLAVORO MINCHIA!


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La differenza sta nel fatto che l'aborigero caccia ancora con le frecce, si veste solo con un pannollino di pelle e forse non ha neppure una scrittura.
> La Monna Lisa è una forma d'arte più matura e più evoluta delle espressioni dell'aborigero. In questo sta l'utilità dell'arte. Accompagna le evoluzioni della specie umana e le influenza, le condiziona.
> *L'arte è determinante e decisiva per il progresso culturale e sociale.*
> 
> Buscopann


progresso determinante ma subordinato alla sopravvivenza della quale parlavo prima.l'uomo prima ha usato il suo ingegno per risolversi i problemi della stessa....fuoco, armi da caccia..e solo in seguito si è espresso nella creatività.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *La differenza sta nel fatto che l'aborigero caccia ancora con le frecce, si veste solo con un pannollino di pelle e forse non ha neppure una scrittura.
> La Monna Lisa è una forma d'arte più matura e più evoluta delle espressioni dell'aborigero.* In questo sta l'utilità dell'arte. Accompagna le evoluzioni della specie umana e le influenza, le condiziona.
> L'arte è determinante e decisiva per il progresso culturale e sociale.
> 
> Buscopann


non sono d'accordo... stai estrapolando un "mondo" confrontandolo con un altro. Ogni popolo ha una sua forma d'arte adeguata al suo vivere nel mondo. Iniziare a fare graduatorie in questo campo per me non ha senso.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo... stai estrapolando un "mondo" confrontandolo con un altro. Ogni popolo ha una sua forma d'arte adeguata al suo vivere nel mondo. Iniziare a fare graduatorie in questo campo per me non ha senso.


Cioè..secondo te l'aborigero che vive nella foresta dal punto di vista sociale e culturale si è evoluto?
Allora qui la domanda sarebbe cosa intendiamo per evoluzione. Se l'evoluzione è solo quella cromosomica..Beh..si..anche lui si è evoluto.
Per me l'evoluzione ,per una specie come quella dell'uomo, è qualcosa di molto diverso e va di pari passo col progresso.

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non gridare, comunque sono piuttosto d'accordo con te con la differenza che nel tred ci sta bene pure quello che non serve


oh...e siamo pure d'accordo...ci sta benissimo...anche se a me un po' di fastidio lo da. per le intenzioni per nulla empatiche che rabarbaro ha. di una spocchia e di una presunzione mica da ridere. io non proverei empatia con rabarbaro manco se mi scrivesse il suo post migliore. asettico, ridondante ecc...poi detto questo, ci deve stare, mi piace leggermelo e vedermi lui che pensa  o non pensa e quindi scrive di getto delle bellissime frasi che paiono pennellate. ma completamente senza nessun significato. buone per tutte le stagioni


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> progresso determinante ma subordinato alla sopravvivenza della quale parlavo prima.l'uomo prima ha usato il suo ingegno per risolversi i problemi della stessa....fuoco, armi da caccia..e solo in seguito si è espresso nella creatività.


Non è del tutto vero. Ci sono pitture rupestri che risalgono all'età della pietra, quando l'Homo Sapiens aveva ben altri problemi che non quelli di dipingere sulla roccia.

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io pensavo che buscopann intendesse parlare d'arte ma mi pare che voglia proprio chiedere su rabarbaro .
> secondo me , succede anche il contrario: molti lo lodano senza leggere ma dando per scontato che siano parole e concetti importanti quando spesso sono freddi e divertenti esecizi dialettici e qualche volta giudizi duri come coltelli.
> questo su fantastica non l'ho letto e sarà sicuramente pregnante di significati ma non è affatto sempre così.
> per carità avercene di gente che si diletta in questo modo


Rabarbaro è evocativo, per me. Poi magari non capisco una mazza io. Ma per quello a me piacciono moltissimo alcuni suoi post. Perchè devi astrarti dal significato delle singole parole, devi fare un paio di passi indietro e non cercare di capire il significato di ogni singola frase, ma dell'insieme. E' un illusionista che fa giochi di prestigio con le frasi.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è del tutto vero. Ci sono pitture rupestri che risalgono all'età della pietra, quando l'Homo Sapiens aveva ben altri problemi che non quelli di dipingere sulla roccia.
> 
> Buscopann


le hanno fatte a pancia piena


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;gOLhZ-ZROTs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOLhZ-ZROTs[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rabarbaro è evocativo, per me. Poi magari non capisco una mazza io. Ma per quello a me piacciono moltissimo alcuni suoi post. Perchè devi astrarti dal significato delle singole parole, devi fare un paio di passi indietro e non cercare di capire il significato di ogni singola frase, ma dell'insieme. E' un illusionista che fa giochi di prestigio con le frasi.


E' quello che penso. Centrato in pieno il punto della questione.
E tutto ciò non è affatto inutile. Ma proprio per niente. Almeno per alcuni.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> le hanno fatte a pancia piena


Non credo all'epoca avessero sempre la pancia piena. Anzi, sono quasi convinto del fatto che pure allora le migliori cose venivano fuori dai momenti difficili :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cioè..*secondo te l'aborigero che vive nella foresta* *dal punto di vista sociale e culturale si è evoluto?*
> Allora qui la domanda sarebbe cosa intendiamo per evoluzione. Se l'evoluzione è solo quella cromosomica..Beh..si..anche lui si è evoluto.
> *Per me l'evoluzione ,per una specie come quella dell'uomo, è qualcosa di molto diverso e va di pari passo col progresso.
> *
> Buscopann


Ti riferisci al progresso tecnico? Ok, considera la bomba atomica sui giapponesi... il progresso sociale? Considera i miliardi di esseri umani che muoiono senza cibo e medicine, mentre si scrive qui sopra a pancia piena. Quello religioso? Milioni di streghe ed eretici bruciati, lapidazioni, gente che si fa saltare in aria... o gli innumerevoli altri "progressi".
Nel loro "mondo" non è mai capitato... ora spiegami cosa intendi tu per progresso "superiore". 
Sono modi di vivere semplicemente diversi. E le forme d'arte sono diverse... ripetro, paragonarle non ha senso.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rabarbaro è evocativo, per me. Poi magari non capisco una mazza io. Ma per quello a me piacciono moltissimo alcuni suoi post. Perchè devi astrarti dal significato delle singole parole, devi fare un paio di passi indietro e non cercare di capire il significato di ogni singola frase, ma dell'insieme. E' un illusionista che fa giochi di prestigio con le frasi.


infatti l'alfabeto nei capoversi mi entusiasma....però sui contenuti spesso chiederei un suntino a chi lo quota adorante


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

embè in un forum di parole e concetti è un bel dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti l'alfabeto nei capoversi mi entusiasma....però sui contenuti spesso chiederei un suntino a chi lo quota adorante


Comoda. Se vuoi scoprire il trucco ti fai il mazzo quanto me lo faccio io:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti l'alfabeto nei capoversi mi entusiasma....però sui contenuti spesso chiederei un suntino a chi lo quota adorante


ti amo. 
è commovente quello che ha fatto. dopodiché il perché lo fa e il fatto che è quello che vuole suscitare (adorazione) me lo fa pensare del tutto inutile allo scopo del thread. nella vita in generale no. la musica ha lo stesso effetto. ma mica ci parliamo per le sinfonie di Beethoven, attraverso le 4 stagioni di Vivaldi ecc... eppure la musica è meravigliosa. o no?


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Apro qui.
> Così non svacchiamo ulteriormente il thread di Fantastica.
> 
> Buscopann



anche l'80% circa delle cose che abbiamo sono inutili
direi che quasi tutti si circondano di cose inutili, e se sono anche belle, meglio


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ti amo.
> è commovente quello che ha fatto. dopodiché il perché lo fa e il fatto che è quello che vuole suscitare (adorazione) me lo fa pensare del tutto inutile allo scopo del thread. nella vita in generale no. la musica ha lo stesso effetto. ma mica ci parliamo per le sinfonie di Beethoven, attraverso le 4 stagioni di Vivaldi ecc... eppure la musica è meravigliosa. o no?


non penso che voglia suscitare nulla, si diverte


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ti riferisci al progresso tecnico? Ok, considera la bomba atomica sui giapponesi... il progresso sociale? Considera i miliardi di esseri umani che muoiono senza cibo e medicine, mentre si scrive qui sopra a pancia piena. Quello religioso? Milioni di streghe ed eretici bruciati, lapidazioni, gente che si fa saltare in aria... o gli innumerevoli altri "progressi".
> Nel loro "mondo" non è mai capitato... ora spiegami cosa intendi tu per progresso "superiore".
> Sono modi di vivere semplicemente diversi. E le forme d'arte sono diverse... ripetro, paragonarle non ha senso.


Gli esempi che fai sono deviazioni pericolose del progresso. E' quello che scrivevo prima: l'involuzione egoistica. Il progresso messo a disposizione del singolo o di una comunità di singolo per sopraffare gli altri.
Anche gli aborigeri si fanno le guerre tra di loro con le frecce. Se avessero le bombe userebbero quelle. Perché queste deviazioni fanno parte dell'essere umano.
L'arte e la cultura servono a farci evolvore. Rispetto a mille anni fa c'è una consapevolezza del valore della vita immensamente superiore. La pena di morte è scomparsa dalla quasi totalità dei paesi del mondo. Crescono le associazioni umanitarie e di volontariato. E tutto ciò anche grazie all'accrescimento di una maggiore sensibilità. Di una maggiore cultura. Tutto ciò è progresso. Arte e cultura contribuiscono in modo determinante a tutto questo.
Quando gli USA fecero la Conferenza di Stampa per comunicare la decisione di bombardare l'Iraq e dare la caccia a Saddam Hussein (quella famosa...quella in cui dissero che avevano le prove delle armi di distruzioni di massa del REgime), qualcuno si accorse che sul muro c'era una riproduzione del Guernica di Picasso. Beh..lo coprirono per evitare che qualcuno gli ricordasse cosa stavano facendo. Questa è la forza dell'arte. Non solo la sua bellezza.

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti l'alfabeto nei capoversi mi entusiasma....però sui contenuti spesso chiederei un suntino a chi lo quota adorante


comunque sul serio. stavolta fai uno sforzo e leggitelo. poi seriamente ci pensi su un attimo e ti chiedi a quante situazioni (diverse mica uguali) e persone (differenti mica le stesse) quello che ha scritto può calzare a pennello  (al peso netto delle frasi che sul serio non vogliono dire nulla anche se meravigliosamente cacofoniche e evocative) e poi me lo vieni a dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

*@minerva*

In nome di una sessualità borbonica* si lascia prima di essere lasciati*, un po' per il *senso di incompletezza che* gli uomini,* i maschi*,* hanno tatuato nel cuore dal giorno in cui i denti bianchissimi di una ragazzina *bella come una cavalletta sull'erba* lo hanno schernito *ed un po' anche per l'autocompiacimento di *sentirsi forti e piccoli eroi*, quando* si protegge chi si ama* da un pericolo o quando *gli si porta un *piccolo *dono*, pure se non capisse *che* il dono *è la nostra assenza *e *i pericolo veste i nostri stessi panni*.

leggi solo il neretto, per dire. Io l'ho trovato commovente.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso che voglia suscitare nulla, si diverte


ma su..se non avesse una claque non scriverebbe... anche negativa eh, anche io sono funzionale a questo, ne sono convinto


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' quello che penso. Centrato in pieno il punto della questione.
> E tutto ciò non è affatto inutile. Ma proprio per niente. Almeno per alcuni.
> 
> Buscopann


Quello che pensi tu non è verità assoluta.

Io apprezzo moltissimo alcuni scrittori, riconosco il loro talento, ma non li sento, non mi piacciono e mai e poi mai li leggerei.

E questo è un punto.

L'altro è quello che ho scritto nell'altro 3d e che non hai cagato. Lo riporto qui:

_E' evidente che si parla di due visioni diverse di cosa sia utile.

 E che c'è stato un equivoco su questo.

 Personalmente trovo chiaro e lampante che l'affermazione "la Gioconda è inutile", fatta da una persona che ama l'arte e adora Leonardo in particolare non volesse sminuire in alcun modo l'arte e la sua funzione, ma che andasse un attimino interpretata prima di essere etichettata come una cazzata.

 Detto questo, ho già spiegato (credo chiaramente) cosa intendo con utile e che per me è un concetto che non coincide col valore: un coltello non ha valore ma mi è indispensabile, è utile, e il suo valore è in relazione alla sua utilità e quella soltanto.
 Un dipinto non è utile, ma ha un valore immenso. E il suo valore è immenso proprio perché non ha bisogno di servire a nulla, se non a far godere della propria bellezza e perfezione.
_
Aggiungo questo. Ritengo che nemmeno la funzione educativa dell'arte possa rientrare nel concetto di utile, nel senso stretto del termine. Perché per me la componente tecnica, artistica e creativa è la variabile centrale, quella che qualifica e contraddistingue l'arte.
 Un romanzo storico è innanzitutto un romanzo, è letteratura, non è un saggio. Ed è proprio questo a dare un valore aggiunto all'opera.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma su..se non avesse una claque non scriverebbe... anche negativa eh, anche io sono funzionale a questo, *ne sono convinto*


Secondo me tu hai troppe certezze. Avere qualche dubbio in più ti farebbe bene 

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

*si lascia prima di essere lasciati senso di incompletezza che **i maschi*,* hanno tatuato nel cuore dal giorno in cui i **denti bianchissimi di una ragazzina lo hanno schernito sentirsi forti e piccoli eroi si protegge chi si ama* *gli si porta un dono che **è la nostra assenza * *i pericolo veste i nostri stessi panni


*che lingua è?


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In nome di una sessualità borbonica* si lascia prima di essere lasciati*, un po' per il *senso di incompletezza che* gli uomini,* i maschi*,* hanno tatuato nel cuore dal giorno in cui i denti bianchissimi di una ragazzina *bella come una cavalletta sull'erba* lo hanno schernito *ed un po' anche per l'autocompiacimento di *sentirsi forti e piccoli eroi*, quando* si protegge chi si ama* da un pericolo o quando *gli si porta un *piccolo *dono*, pure se non capisse *che* il dono *è la nostra assenza *e *i pericolo veste i nostri stessi panni*.
> 
> leggi solo il neretto, per dire. Io l'ho trovato commovente.


belli ma io lo sento come esercizio di stile , non c'è mai confronto vero.
anche se chi li ha ricevuti li ha sentiti così e va rispettato.
ma ti commuovevi anche quando parlava delle donne con eretteo? (lo so che sono noiosa ma mi sembra strano essere stata la sola a leggerci oscenità tremende)
e poi fatico a capire ancora e non me ne faccio una ragione  come uno che ha queste possiiblità dialettiche debba rispondere che sono vecchia e persino mia figlia ormai ha l'età di una donna che lui non guarda più.
come ti pare?




8


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me tu hai troppe certezze. Avere qualche dubbio in più ti farebbe bene
> 
> Buscopann


beh, hai aperto un thread per dire la tua mentre per me era pure finita ieri, chi ha certezze tra me e te sei tu.io ho il dubbio che hai deciso di scartavetrarmi le  balle. vabbè pazienza, ho sopportato di peggio. posso sopportare anche te


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> *Quello che pensi tu non è verità assoluta.
> *
> Io apprezzo moltissimo alcuni scrittori, riconosco il loro talento, ma non li sento, non mi piacciono e mai e poi mai li leggerei.
> 
> ...


Mai scritto di essere il depositario della verità assoluta. Se talvolta ho fatto questo errore è stato, appunto, un errore.
Se non ho cagato il tuo thread è solo perché prima scrivevo con lo smartphone. Ti rispondo ora che lo hai riportato.
Abbiamo due concetti diversi di utili. La funzione educativa dell'arte è indispensabile per l'uomo, indipendentemente da quelle che erano le intenzioni dell'autore. Una volta che un'opera viene partorita, soprattutto quando si parla di opere d'arte coi controcoglioni, quest'opera diventa patrimonio dell'umanità. E l'umanità stessa attribuisce alla stessa un valore diverso da quello che magari gli attribuiva lo stesso autore. Un valore educativo o semplicemente un valore estetico. Indipendentemente da quello che sia, questi valori sono assolutamente necessari nel progresso culturale e sociale della specie umana. Questo è quello che penso.
In passato si è disquisito parecchio sull'utilità o sull'inutilità dell'arte. Lo si fa ancora. Gli esteti ad esempio consideravano tutta l'arte assolutamente inutile. Io invece ritengo che la maggior parte dell'arte non lo sia per nulla. Noi siamo quello che siamo anche in funzione di questa.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> beh, hai aperto un thread per dire la tua mentre per me era pure finita ieri, chi ha certezze tra me e te sei tu.io ho il dubbio che hai deciso di *scartavetrarmi le balle*. vabbè pazienza, ho sopportato di peggio. posso sopportare anche te


Assolutamente no. Tu vedi polemica anche dove non c'è.
Per te a volte basta non essere d'accordo con quello che dici che pensi che ti stia rompendo le balle. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Comunque ogni capoverso (rigorosamente in ordine alfabetico ) scritto da Rabby ha un senso e ha un senso se rivolto a fanti poi che sia prolisso e pomposo nessuno lo nega ed io non avrei ne la capacità, ne il tempo di sfornare tale scritto, a rabby evidentemente viene spontaneo  quindi ? Where's the problem? i don't know!! e sulla utilità e inutilità delle cose o esternazioni mi associo alla Sbri tutto è relativo e soggettivo. Mi rammento che alle superiori avevo un'insegnate d'Italiano a dir poco singolare, per certi aspetti da ritenersi maleducata, il perché semplice capitava che mentre spiegasse alacremente emettese dei rutti ( bleah :unhappy inutili e anche un po' schifosi direte voi e sottoscrivo pure io  Ma dovete sapere che la tal insegnate era affetta da una pesante o difficoltosa aerofagia poco trattabile anche chimicamente ( cioè assumendo farmaci appositi) o mantenendo una dieta appropriata quindi i suoi rutti per quanto fastidiosi ed inutili ( che lei peraltro emetteva in modo dignitoso) erano ahimè per lei necessari e utilissimi, buon pomeriggio piove porco can eppure sarà utile pure questo


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> belli ma io lo sento come esercizio di stile , non c'è mai confronto vero.
> anche se chi li ha ricevuti li ha sentiti così e va rispettato.
> ma ti commuovevi anche quando parlava delle donne con eretteo? (lo so che sono noiosa ma mi sembra strano essere stata la sola a leggerci oscenità tremende)
> e poi fatico a capire ancora e non me ne faccio una ragione  come uno che ha queste possiiblità dialettiche debba rispondere che sono vecchia e persino mia figlia ormai ha l'età di una donna che lui non guarda più.
> ...


ma infatti io ho scritto che PER ME è e sarebbe inutile. se per fantastica è una carezza mi spiace per lei perché per come la vedo io è una presa in giro. poi tutti sono adulti. e ognuno creda a ciò che più gli/le aggrada. a me pare che è uno stronzo come tutti gli altri (me compreso) , riferendomi a quello che tu fai notare, e che ha una capacità. che ostenta, senza nessuna umiltà. Caravaggio poteva essere uno stronzo non umile in quello che faceva, non un rabarbaro qualunque. Seppure mi piaccia (e non sempre ovviamente) leggere quello che fa


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Mai scritto di essere il depositario della verità assoluta*. Se talvolta ho fatto questo errore è stato, appunto, un errore.
> Se non ho cagato il tuo thread è solo perché prima scrivevo con lo smartphone. Ti rispondo ora che lo hai riportato.
> Abbiamo due concetti diversi di utili. La funzione educativa dell'arte è indispensabile per l'uomo, indipendentemente da quelle che erano le intenzioni dell'autore. Una volta che un'opera viene partorita, soprattutto quando si parla di opere d'arte coi controcoglioni, quest'opera diventa patrimonio dell'umanità. E l'umanità stessa attribuisce alla stessa un valore diverso da quello che magari gli attribuiva lo stesso autore. Un valore educativo o semplicemente un valore estetico. Indipendentemente da quello che sia, questi valori sono assolutamente necessari nel progresso culturale e sociale della specie umana. Questo è quello che penso.
> In passato si è disquisito parecchio sull'utilità o sull'inutilità dell'arte. Lo si fa ancora. Gli esteti ad esempio consideravano tutta l'arte assolutamente inutile. Io invece ritengo che la maggior parte dell'arte non lo sia per nulla. Noi siamo quello che siamo anche in funzione di questa.
> ...


No, ma dire che chi non la pensa come te dice cazzate non è un bel modo di manifestare la propria apertura nei confronti dell'altrui pensiero, a mio modesto avviso.

Per carità, non sei l'unico che lo fa eh, però sei uno dei pochi che io reputi intelligenti tra quelli che lo fanno, perciò mi permetto di fartelo notare.

Detto questo, capisco il tuo punto di vista e, allargando il concetto di utilità, ovviamente concordo con te.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

come si esprime una capacità, con umiltà ... 
Cioè, non mi sembra che Rabarbaro tempesti il forum ... 
Scrive ogni tanto ... neanche tutti i giorni ...


sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Gli esempi che fai sono deviazioni pericolose del progresso. E' quello che scrivevo prima: l'involuzione egoistica. Il progresso messo a disposizione del singolo o di una comunità di singolo per sopraffare gli altri.
> *Anche gli aborigeri si fanno le guerre tra di loro con le frecce. Se avessero le bombe userebbero quelle. Perché queste deviazioni fanno parte dell'essere umano.*
> L'arte e la cultura servono a farci evolvore. Rispetto a mille anni fa c'è una consapevolezza del valore della vita immensamente superiore. La pena di morte è scomparsa dalla quasi totalità dei paesi del mondo. Crescono le associazioni umanitarie e di volontariato. E tutto ciò anche grazie all'accrescimento di una maggiore sensibilità. Di una maggiore cultura. Tutto ciò è progresso. Arte e cultura contribuiscono in modo determinante a tutto questo.
> Quando gli USA fecero la Conferenza di Stampa per comunicare la decisione di bombardare l'Iraq e dare la caccia a Saddam Hussein (quella famosa...quella in cui dissero che avevano le prove delle armi di distruzioni di massa del REgime), qualcuno si accorse che sul muro c'era una riproduzione del Guernica di Picasso. Beh..lo coprirono per evitare che qualcuno gli ricordasse cosa stavano facendo. Questa è la forza dell'arte. Non solo la sua bellezza.
> ...


No, non se la facevano... le varie tribu vivevano in pace. Però nel caso avrebbero usato il boomerang  :singleeye:  Poi sono arrivati i civilissimi inglesi, e la loro pace è finita.
L'arte e la cultura servono al benessere spirituale dell'uomo, risvegliano le emozioni. Ma questo tipo di evoluzione vale anche per i popoli per i quali tu fai delle classifiche evolutive. La loro arte è funzionale al loro benessere. Un dipinto rupestre "serve" all'aborigeno molto più di Monna Lisa.
Secondo me tu assolutizzi l'arte, che per definizione sfugge proprio a questo tipo di assoluto.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come si esprime una capacità, con umiltà ...
> Cioè, non mi sembra che Rabarbaro tempesti il forum ...
> ...


speriamo che ora non arrivi l'accusa del processo a rabarbaro, che il cielo  lo conservi ed amen.
per me è quanto


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> speriamo che ora non arrivi l'accusa del processo a rabarbaro, che il cielo  lo conservi ed amen.
> per me è quanto



Ciao

si, ... 


sienne


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come si esprime una capacità, con umiltà ...
> Cioè, non mi sembra che Rabarbaro tempesti il forum ...
> ...


e questo cosa c'entra? sai perché ti dico questo? perché anche se gli chiedi che ore sono ti fa su un poema. e lo ha fatto pure ieri con me con la storia di pigmalione e galata. ostentazione. e l'ostentazione seppur centellinata su questo forum sempre ostentazione è. perché anche se scrivesse una volta alla settimana 1 volta alla settimana ostenta. e quindi lo fa nel 100% dei suoi interventi. e l'ostentazione è l'antitesi dell'umiltà.


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come si esprime una capacità, con umiltà ...
> Cioè, *non mi sembra che Rabarbaro tempesti il forum ...
> ...


Non mi pare si mettesse in discussione questo.

Per me a volte è stato piacevole leggerlo, altre volte non ero in vena e ho lasciato perdere interventi sicuramente degnissimi.

Io percepisco una sua sensibilità, al di là delle sue doti letterarie.

E francamente non capisco perché si parli di Rabarbaro quando il titolo del 3d ha come soggetto la Gioconda.

Se prendiamo Rabarbaro come esempio di ciò che per noi, pur essendo bello e tecnicamente perfetto, può essere utile/inutile, allora capisco.
Ma andare a cavillare su un utente lo trovo un po' sgradevole, personalmente.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi pare si mettesse in discussione questo.
> 
> Per me a volte è stato piacevole leggerlo, altre volte non ero in vena e ho lasciato perdere interventi sicuramente degnissimi.
> 
> ...


da applausi! :smile:


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

io cavillo perché ho dato una mia opinione e mi si è detto piccati..ma dici cazzate eppiripìeppiripà... e per me era finita lì.


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> da applausi! :smile:


Applaudi pure in libertà, non mi offendo


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> belli ma io lo sento come esercizio di stile , non c'è mai confronto vero.
> anche se chi li ha ricevuti li ha sentiti così e va rispettato.
> ma ti commuovevi anche quando parlava delle donne con eretteo? (lo so che sono noiosa ma mi sembra strano essere stata la sola a leggerci* oscenità tremende)*
> e poi fatico a capire ancora e non me ne faccio una ragione  come uno che ha queste possiiblità dialettiche debba rispondere che sono vecchia e persino mia figlia ormai ha l'età di una donna che lui non guarda più.
> ...


anche disgustose nel vero senso della parola, sembravano tipo la descrizione della nascita del protagonista de Il Profumo:unhappy:, anche peggio
ma come mai vengono in mente 'ste cose?


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> io cavillo perché ho dato una mia opinione e mi si è detto piccati..ma dici cazzate eppiripìeppiripà... e per me era finita lì.


La cazzata (secondo Buscopann, non secondo me) era che la Gioconda è inutile, da lì si è partiti.

Quello che ciascuno pensa di un utente sono un po' cazzi suoi, alla fine.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> belli ma io lo sento come esercizio di stile , non c'è mai confronto vero.
> anche se chi li ha ricevuti li ha sentiti così e va rispettato.
> ma ti commuovevi anche quando parlava delle donne con eretteo? (lo so che sono noiosa ma mi sembra strano essere stata la sola a leggerci oscenità tremende)
> e poi fatico a capire ancora e non me ne faccio una ragione come uno che ha queste possiiblità dialettiche debba rispondere che sono vecchia e persino mia figlia ormai ha l'età di una donna che lui non guarda più.
> ...


Ok, Rabbyinlove  qui si approccia in un modo assolutamente inusuale. Vuoi discriminarlo per questo? E' vero che spesso, quasi sempre, non cerca il confronto. E' vero che probabilmente si compiace del suo modo di scrivere, gli piace lasciare chi legge magari attonito.(Il che è spesso prerogativa degli artisti ma non voglio dire che sia un artista, mi piace più considerarlo un illusionista) E' altrettanto vero che a volte ha spiegato i suoi post, su richiesta. Ma Rabby è Rabby. 
Gli scambi con ErUtteo...  erano un gioco. Allora dovrei considerare Oscuro un potenziale violentatore, prendendo in considerazione certi post. Quando Rabarbaro si è reso conto che dall'altra parte gli intenti erano diversi, ha smesso.
Il post a te io sinceramente non me lo ricordo, credo che tu ti sia sentita sinceramente offesa ma di quello ti può dare spiegazione solo lui. Non sono mica qui a fare l'avvocato dei post di Rabby, sto dicendo perchè a me piacciono, e ribadisco non sempre e ri-ribadisco che a volte mi ci perdo e li lascio.
Ma Rabarbaro lascia sempre la possibilità, proprio per come scrive, di pensare che quel post sia solo un esercizio di abilità... qualora non ti piacesse quello che ci hai visto dentro.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Applaudi pure in libertà, non mi offendo


immaginavo  ti avrei dato anche il verde, ma non capisco perchè me lo impedisce :smile:


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> immaginavo  ti avrei dato anche il verde, ma *non capisco perchè me lo impedisce :smile:*


E' un forum difficile


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e questo cosa c'entra? sai perché ti dico questo? perché anche se gli chiedi che ore sono ti fa su un poema. e lo ha fatto pure ieri con me con la storia di pigmalione e galata. ostentazione. e l'ostentazione seppur centellinata su questo forum sempre ostentazione è. perché anche se scrivesse una volta alla settimana 1 volta alla settimana ostenta. e quindi lo fa nel 100% dei suoi interventi. e l'ostentazione è l'antitesi dell'umiltà.



Ciao

non lo so. 
Ad esempio ho cambiato molto il mio modo di esprimermi qui,
perché più volte mi è stato detto, che sono difficile da leggere,
perché uso molto le immagini - ma anche nel parlare e in tutte 
le lingue lo faccio. Proprio una cosa naturale. Ora mi sforzo 
molto di più. E sinceramente, non so se sia un bene. 
Forse lui si esprime così. È un suo modo naturale, spontaneo. 
Ed è più egoistico di me, in quanto non cambia il suo modo ... 
Tu cambieresti? ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non mi pare si mettesse in discussione questo.
> 
> Per me a volte è stato piacevole leggerlo, altre volte non ero in vena e ho lasciato perdere interventi sicuramente degnissimi.
> 
> ...


veramente è nato tutto dalla questione che all'inizio buscopann descrive


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma voi che concetto attribuite all'inutilità?
> Per me è inutile tutto ciò che è superfluo, ma non alla vita e alla sua esistenza, bensì al progresso delle coscienze e al miglioramento dell'essere umano.
> Inutile è una macchina super-lussuosa in questo senso. L'arte e le maggiori rappresentazioni di essa non sono assolutamente inutili.
> Altrimenti anche questo Forum lo è. Il thread di Fantastica pure con tutte le sue risposte, compresa quella di chi dà dell'inutile a un'altra risposta.
> ...


non riesco ad evidenziare ma direi che si partiva da qui


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mai scritto di essere il depositario della verità assoluta. Se talvolta ho fatto questo errore è stato, appunto, un errore.
> Se non ho cagato il tuo thread è solo perché prima scrivevo con lo smartphone. Ti rispondo ora che lo hai riportato.
> Abbiamo due concetti diversi di utili. La funzione educativa dell'arte è indispensabile per l'uomo, indipendentemente da quelle che erano le intenzioni dell'autore. Una volta che un'opera viene partorita, soprattutto quando si parla di opere d'arte coi controcoglioni, quest'opera diventa patrimonio dell'umanità. E l'umanità stessa attribuisce alla stessa un valore diverso da quello che magari gli attribuiva lo stesso autore. Un valore educativo o semplicemente un valore estetico. Indipendentemente da quello che sia, questi valori sono assolutamente necessari nel progresso culturale e sociale della specie umana. Questo è quello che penso.
> In passato si è disquisito parecchio sull'utilità o sull'inutilità dell'arte. Lo si fa ancora. Gli esteti ad esempio consideravano tutta l'arte assolutamente inutile. Io invece ritengo che la maggior parte dell'arte non lo sia per nulla. Noi siamo quello che siamo anche in funzione di questa.
> ...


ecco, ad esempio: in un altro 3d proprio oggi Anna Karenina è stata descritta come:
una roba pesante, troppe famiglie e troppi pipponi mentali.
Allora.
Se io parto dal concetto che ogni opinione ha eguale dignità, devo desumere che la lettura di Anna Karenina per chi ha dato questo giudizio sia stata inutile, per estensione l'opera stessa. Con buona pace delle opinioni di chi l'ha giudicato un capolavoro della letteratura.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

io lo adoro





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco, ad esempio: in un altro 3d proprio oggi Anna Karenina è stata descritta come:
> una roba pesante, troppe famiglie e troppi pipponi mentali.
> Allora.
> Se io parto dal concetto che ogni opinione ha eguale dignità, devo desumere che la lettura di Anna Karenina per chi ha dato questo giudizio sia stata inutile, per estensione l'opera stessa. Con buona pace delle opinioni di chi l'ha giudicato un capolavoro della letteratura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io lo adoro


pure io, ho appena finito di rileggerlo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Aprile 2014)

*Wow!*


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> View attachment 8535


sempre più enigmatica :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2014)

*Onestamente*

Onestamente rabarbaro mi è simpatico.Ha un modo tutto suo di approcciarsi a questo posto,sicuramente nel suo genere è unico.Eretteo spesso prova ad emulare rabarbaro con risultati pessimi,rabarbaro non scrive mai cose insignificanti,usa un terminologia astrusa e non comune,eretteo scrive sempre cose insignificanti cercando di usare una terminologia ricercata,ecco ,per me Eretteo l'espressione della inutilità applicata alla persona.Una bruttissima copia di raby o della Gioconda fate vobis.Per il resto l'inutilità e negli occhi di chi guarda.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Onestamente rabarbaro mi è simpatico.Ha un modo tutto suo di approcciarsi a questo posto,sicuramente nel suo genere è unico.Eretteo spesso prova ad emulare rabarbaro con risultati pessimi,rabarbaro non scrive mai cose insignificanti,usa un terminologia astrusa e non comune,eretteo scrive sempre cose insignificanti cercando di usare una terminologia ricercata,ecco ,per me Eretteo l'espressione della inutilità applicata alla persona.Una bruttissima copia di raby o della Gioconda fate vobis.Per il resto l'inutilità e negli occhi di chi guarda.


nessuno a detto che è antipatico. anche a me sta ANCHE simpatico. che scrive così per farti sentire inferiore è ovvio. non ovvio a te. ma lo è.


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2014)

*Alex*



@lex ha detto:


> nessuno a detto che è antipatico. anche a me sta ANCHE simpatico. che scrive così per farti sentire inferiore è ovvio. non ovvio a te. ma lo è.


Raby ha solo un modo diverso di interagire all'interno di questo posto.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> View attachment 8535


:rotfl: fighissimo


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Aprile 2014)

Io sono qui per la ragione che tutti sapete.
Quello che scrivo, come lo scrivo, come mi relaziono agli altri e compagnia bella sono al 90% in funzione di quella ragione.
E quando penserò che quella ragione non ci sarà più, pure Rabarbaro se ne andrà.

Non considerare questa cosa può far prendere delle grosse cantonate.
Per il resto siete tutti liberissimi di pensarla come vi pare.


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

L'opera d'arte è il prodotto di un artista, quello che vuole esprimere l'artista è relativo perchè ognuno coglierà un messaggio sulla base del proprio vissuto e della propria sensibilità.
Quindi sì, la Gioconda (o qualsiasi altra cose di cui si parla) può essere assolutamente inutile o assolutamente utile per chi ha la possibilità di averla davanti.

Quel che è certo è che c'è sempre un significato in tutto, ma il significato non può essere colto da tutti, giustamente tra l'altro!


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2014)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io sono qui per la ragione che tutti sapete.
> Quello che scrivo, come lo scrivo, come mi relaziono agli altri e compagnia bella sono al 90% in funzione di quella ragione.
> E quando penserò che quella ragione non ci sarà più, pure Rabarbaro se ne andrà.
> 
> ...


Come sta daniele?si è dimenticato di me.,...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2014)

Ho letto che l arte per essere capita hA bisogno di basi da conoscenza. Rabarbaro è quell arte dell empatia di chi riesce a percepire . Chi lo percepisce hA una grande fortuna


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto che l arte per essere capita hA bisogno di basi da conoscenza. Rabarbaro è quell arte dell empatia di chi riesce a percepire . Chi lo percepisce hA una grande fortuna


può essere. a me sa invece tanto di presa per il culo. opinioni.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto che l arte per essere capita* hA* bisogno di basi da conoscenza. Rabarbaro è quell arte dell empatia di chi riesce a percepire . Chi lo percepisce *hA* una grande fortuna



Ciao 

mmhhh, anche quest'arte è molto interessante ... hA ... 
Colgo ... 


sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come sta daniele?si è dimenticato di me.,...


Io sono convinto più sta bene, meno pensa a noi che siamo in Italia.
E questo mi consola...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io sono convinto più sta bene, meno pensa a noi che siamo in Italia.
> E questo mi consola...


Anche a me


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'opera d'arte è il prodotto di un artista, quello che vuole esprimere l'artista è relativo perchè ognuno coglierà un messaggio sulla base del proprio vissuto e della propria sensibilità.
> Quindi sì, la Gioconda (o qualsiasi altra cose di cui si parla) può essere assolutamente inutile o assolutamente utile per chi ha la possibilità di averla davanti.
> 
> Quel che è certo è che c'è sempre un significato in tutto, ma il significato non può essere colto da tutti, giustamente tra l'altro!


Il fatto stesso che quell'opera o semplicemente quel post possano essere utili a qualcuno esclude a priori la loro inutilità sociale. 

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmhhh, anche quest'arte è molto interessante ... hA ...
> Colgo ...
> ...



Ndo cogli ... cogli. Scrivo col cell 
In sicily cell ...uccello . Ok?, :-D


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco, ad esempio: in un altro 3d proprio oggi Anna Karenina è stata descritta come:
> una roba pesante, troppe famiglie e troppi pipponi mentali.
> Allora.
> Se io parto dal concetto che ogni opinione ha eguale dignità, devo desumere che la lettura di Anna Karenina per chi ha dato questo giudizio sia stata inutile, per estensione l'opera stessa. Con buona pace delle opinioni di chi l'ha giudicato un capolavoro della letteratura.


Tutte le opinioni hanno eguale dignità,  a meno che l'opinione non tenga conto del valore di quello di cui stiamo parlando.
Restando sul thread di Rabarbaro, io direi che Fantastica difficilmente lo valuterà inutile. Così come buona parte dell'umanità potrebbe cascare dalla sedia leggendo che ka Gioconda è inutile. Certi termini assolutistici andrebbero utilizzati con più parsimonia secondo me.

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il fatto stesso che quell'opera o semplicemente quel post possano essere utili a qualcuno esclude a priori la loro inutilità sociale.
> 
> Buscopann


Oh ma tu proprio non leggi e vai avanti per i fatti tuoi all'infinito. PER ME è inutile. E' la mia opinione. opinabile appunto. per te no? per altri no? va benissimo, non contesto. Non puoi contestare con la logica qualcosa che è un'opinione personale. l'utilità, per me, dei pipponi di rabarbaro è quella che può avere appunto, un'opera d'arte. non mi fa riflettere su un problema che ho esposto. perché se la mia donna mi ha lasciato, guardare un quadro non mi fa riflettere sul perché o per come mi ha lasciato, se ho una responsabilità, se è una stronza oppure no. mi potrebbe (E DICO POTREBBE) fare stare meglio? forse. ed è tutto qui. alla fine mi sembra che tu parli solo perché devi parlare  oppure non capisci. alla fine chi se ne frega. ma se pensi di avere ragione sulla mia opinione ti sbagli. non ce l'hai.


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il fatto stesso che quell'opera o semplicemente quel post possano essere utili a qualcuno esclude a priori la loro inutilità sociale.
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti parlo di utilità o inutilità personale...
Sul sociale non mi esprimo...

Faccio un esempio, a me piace un certo tipo di arte, quella moderna però non riesce a trasmettermi nulla...
Quando sono stata al Louvre ero estasiata, quando mi sono trovata al Moma quasi ridevo...
Questione di sensibilità personale mia!

E conosco gente che al contrario di me al Louvre si annoiano e invece al Moma ci passerebbero giornate intere...

Sono intelligente io e stupidi gli altri o sono intelligenti gli altri e stupida io?
Questa non è una cosa che possiamo sapere, nè possiamo esprimerci a riguardo...
Non è nemmeno questione di conoscere eventualmente un retroscena di un'opera, ci sono cose che trasmettono a prescindere da tutto...il problema è proprio che ci si deve fermare sul personale...


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> No, ma dire che chi non la pensa come te dice cazzate non è un bel modo di manifestare la propria apertura nei confronti dell'altrui pensiero, a mio modesto avviso.
> 
> Per carità, non sei l'unico che lo fa eh, però sei uno dei pochi che io reputi intelligenti tra quelli che lo fanno, perciò mi permetto di fartelo notare.
> 
> Detto questo, capisco il tuo punto di vista e, allargando il concetto di utilità, ovviamente concordo con te.


È vero quello che scrivi. Però a un assoluto ho risposto con un assoluto.  Alla fine ci ho messo pure la faccina sorridente come avevo fatto con President. Lui la prese giustamente sul ridere.  E la cosa divertì parecchio anche te se non ricordo male. E infatti finì tutto lì

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutte le opinioni hanno eguale dignità,  a meno che l'opinione non tenga conto del valore di quello di cui stiamo parlando.
> Restando sul thread di Rabarbaro, io direi che Fantastica difficilmente lo valuterà inutile. Così come buona parte dell'umanità potrebbe cascare dalla sedia leggendo che ka Gioconda è inutile. Certi termini assolutistici andrebbero utilizzati con più parsimonia secondo me.
> 
> Buscopann


e insisti eh? se capissi quello che ti si spiega andrebbe meglio. in un contesto generale la  Gioconda è utilissima, e come dice Minerva, necessaria. Oppure inutilmente necesaria. In un contesto particolare la sua esistenza o meno è irrilevante. ti piace irrilevante? PER Alessandro il post di rabarbaro in queste situazioni è irrilevante. a me mi fa cagare dal punto di vista sociologico/sociale. mi potrebbe entusiasmare dal punto di vista "artistico-letterario"? molto


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Infatti parlo di utilità o inutilità personale...
> Sul sociale non mi esprimo...
> 
> Faccio un esempio, a me piace un certo tipo di arte, quella moderna però non riesce a trasmettermi nulla...
> ...


La sensibilità è qualcosa di totalmente soggettivo. La cultura e l'arte servono proprio per allenarla e svilupparla. Ma lo scopo non è quello di farti piacere tutta l'arte. Bensì quello di farti pensare.  E accrescere la tua sensibilità.  Ciò ci rende persone migliori. Non sempre. Ma spesso è così. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e insisti eh? se capissi quello che ti si spiega andrebbe meglio. in un contesto generale la  Gioconda è utilissima, e come dice Minerva, necessaria. Oppure inutilmente necesaria. In un contesto particolare la sua esistenza o meno è irrilevante. ti piace irrilevante? PER Alessandro il post di rabarbaro in queste situazioni è irrilevante. a me mi fa cagare dal punto di vista sociologico/sociale. mi potrebbe entusiasmare dal punto di vista "artistico-letterario"? molto


Ma il thread non era rivolto a te. Era rivolto a Fantastica. Tutto ció non lo rende affatto inutile, soprattutto perché lei lo ha apprezzato.
E questa cosa ne muta il contesto. Come per la Gioconda.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io sono qui per la ragione che tutti sapete.
> Quello che scrivo, come lo scrivo, come mi relaziono agli altri e compagnia bella sono al 90% in funzione di quella ragione.
> E quando penserò che quella ragione non ci sarà più, pure Rabarbaro se ne andrà.
> 
> ...


Io veramente non so nulla  :smile: ma a prescindere per me puoi esprimerti come vuoi :smile::up:


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma il thread non era rivolto a te. Era rivolto a Fantastica. Tutto ció non lo rende affatto inutile, soprattutto perché lei lo ha apprezzato.
> E questa cosa ne muta il contesto. Come per la Gioconda.
> 
> Buscopann


nessuno men che meno io contestava che per fantastica non fosse inutile. ok chiudiamo. fai finta di non capire.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io veramente non so nulla  :smile: ma a prescindere per me puoi esprimerti come vuoi :smile::up:


Il modo di esprimersi non è mai stato in discussione.  Ci mancherebbe pure questo!

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> belli ma io lo sento come esercizio di stile , non c'è mai confronto vero.
> anche se chi li ha ricevuti li ha sentiti così e va rispettato.
> ma ti commuovevi anche *quando parlava delle donne con eretteo*? (lo so che sono noiosa ma mi sembra strano essere stata la sola a leggerci oscenità tremende)
> e poi fatico a capire ancora e non me ne faccio una ragione  come uno che ha queste possiiblità dialettiche debba rispondere che sono vecchia e persino mia figlia ormai ha l'età di una donna che lui non guarda più.
> ...


Intervengo quotando te perché hai già detto *tutte* cose che condivido.
A me irritano gli esercizi di stile.
Mi irrito da sola se mi sembra di aver scritto io un post troppo lungo, al punto che a volte sembro villana o lapidaria nella mia ricerca di sintesi.
Aggiungo solo che atteggiarsi a scrittore non rende scrittore. Insomma Allevi non è Mozart :mrgreen: figurati io se mi metto a battere sui tasti a caso e pretendo di essere Berio.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> nessuno men che meno io contestava che per fantastica non fosse inutile. ok chiudiamo. fai finta di non capire.


Se per lei non lo è allora perchè sarebbe inutile?  Il fatto che lo sia per te c'entra molto poco. Voleva essere un thread utile soprattutto a lei. 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

che ragione?





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io sono qui per la ragione che tutti sapete.
> Quello che scrivo, come lo scrivo, come mi relaziono agli altri e compagnia bella sono al 90% in funzione di quella ragione.
> E quando penserò che quella ragione non ci sarà più, pure Rabarbaro se ne andrà.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La sensibilità è qualcosa di totalmente soggettivo. La cultura e l'arte servono proprio per allenarla e svilupparla. Ma lo scopo non è quello di farti piacere tutta l'arte. Bensì quello di farti pensare.  E accrescere la tua sensibilità.  Ciò ci rende persone migliori. Non sempre. Ma spesso è così.
> 
> Buscopann


Appunto...siamo assolutamente sul soggettivo...
E ho capito che vuoi farmi arrivare a dire che la Gioconda ha una sua utilità perchè fa parte di un bagaglio talmente vasto che è l'arte...:mrgreen:, ma non credo ci siano dubbi su questo. Se parliamo di livello sociale tu metti lì la Gioconda, piacerà o no questo è secondario...ha comunque suscitato un'emozione, che sia positiva o negativa non importa...
Chi la apprezzerà si sentirà arricchito dell'esperienza, chi non la apprezzerà la reputerà inutile per se stesso...la Gioconda ha comunque un'utilità sociale...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il modo di esprimersi non è mai stato in discussione.  Ci mancherebbe pure questo!
> 
> Buscopann


ma perché allora stiamo parlando del contenuto e del contenitore:mrgreen:? ognuno si esprime come sente di fare, c'è che apprezza e chi no ma in definitiva perché preoccuparsi ? Bacione :bacio:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma perché allora stiamo parlando del contenuto e del contenitore:mrgreen:? ognuno si esprime come sente di fare, c'è che apprezza e chi no ma in definitiva perché preoccuparsi ? Bacione :bacio:


Ma infatti mica mi preoccupo. Ho aperto un thread di discussione. Non sono di certo la persona che li apre per far polemica! :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti mica mi preoccupo. Ho aperto un thread di discussione. Non sono di certo la persona che li apre per far polemica! :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


vero.
mai poi se si parla di libertà di espressione essa vale per tutti


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo so.
> Ad esempio ho cambiato molto il mio modo di esprimermi qui,
> ...


Beh dai che il suo sia un modo naturale di esprimersi non credo proprio 
Non me lo vedo dal panettiere chiedere il pane con quello stile. Io so cosa gli direbbero a Milano :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> *No, non se la facevano*...* le varie tribu vivevano in pace*. Però nel caso avrebbero usato il boomerang :singleeye: Poi sono arrivati i civilissimi inglesi, e la loro pace è finita.
> L'arte e la cultura servono al benessere spirituale dell'uomo, risvegliano le emozioni. Ma questo tipo di evoluzione vale anche per i popoli per i quali tu fai delle classifiche evolutive. La loro arte è funzionale al loro benessere. Un dipinto rupestre "serve" all'aborigeno molto più di Monna Lisa.
> Secondo me tu assolutizzi l'arte, che per definizione sfugge proprio a questo tipo di assoluto.


Non sono preparato sulla storia degli aborigeni australiani, ma nel caso sarebbero una rarità nella storia dell'uomo. Da quando esiste l'Homo Sapiens, le guerre hanno accompagnato la nostra storia. 
Gli inca, gli aztechi, i maya, gli indiani d'america...Tutti spazzati via dalla civiltà occidentale. Interi popoli a cui abbiamo rubato cultura, tradizioni, usi e costumi, fin'anche ad annullare la stessa loro esistenza. Ma prima non è che vivessero in circolo a scambiarsi segni di pace. A giorni alterni si facevano la guerra tra di loro. E se avessero potuto, se fossero stati in grado, forse avrebbero pure sganciato la bomba atomica sugli acerrimi nemici se ne avessero avuta una a disposizione.
Non sto cercando di assolutizzare l'arte. Sto solo dicendo che l'arte subisce delle evoluzioni, che dipendono dall'avanzamento tecnologico della società stessa, ma anche della sensibilità del popolo. Cambiando questa cambiano i gusti. In una società ancestrale, che conosceva i disegni sulla roccia quale unica forma d'arte, la Monna Lisa apparirà come le opere degli artisti contemporanei di oggi a molti di noi. Con una differenza però: la Monna Lisa capisci subito che cos'è. E' immediata. E' un ritratto. Non sono del tutto convinto che l'aborigero austrialiano non la capisca. Anzi, forse ne verrebbe estasiato pure lui e si domanderebbe come cavolo qualcuno sia riuscito a fare una cosa così corrispondente alla realtà.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Infatti parlo di utilità o inutilità personale...
> Sul sociale non mi esprimo...
> 
> Faccio un esempio, a me piace un certo tipo di arte, quella moderna però non riesce a trasmettermi nulla...
> ...


io sono stata sia al louvre che al moma ed ho goduto in entrambi i casi.
è chiaro che nel 2014 gli artisti non possano esprimersi come centinaia di anni fa


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti mica mi preoccupo. Ho aperto un thread di discussione. Non sono di certo la persona che li apre per far polemica! :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Sulla utilità inutilità dell'arte ho idee confuse o ho un'idea complessa. Boh non so.
Mi pare che ognuno stia dando un'interpretazione che è valida tanto quanto quella degli altri. 
Visto che, scrivendo meglio, ne hanno dibattuto per secoli illustri critici.


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono stata sia al louvre che al moma ed ho goduto in entrambi i casi.
> è chiaro che nel 2014 gli artisti non possano esprimersi come centinaia di anni fa


Eh, ma appunto sono gusti...


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sulla utilità inutilità dell'arte ho idee confuse o ho un'idea complessa. Boh non so.
> Mi pare che ognuno stia dando un'interpretazione che è valida tanto quanto quella degli altri.
> Visto che, scrivendo meglio, ne hanno dibattuto per secoli illustri critici.


Tutto dipende dal valore e dai confini che si vogliono dare alla parola "utilità".
Se per utilità si intendono i bisogni primari allora l'arte è inutile. Se per utilità si intende tutto ciò che è indispensabile per l'evoluzione della specie umana e allo sviluppo della sua razionalità e sensibilità, allora l'arte è assolutamente decisiva in tal senso.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh, ma appunto sono gusti...


no, abbi pazienza ma tutto il moma non fa ridere.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se per lei non lo è allora perchè sarebbe inutile?  Il fatto che lo sia per te c'entra molto poco. Voleva essere un thread utile soprattutto a lei.
> 
> Buscopann


perché non è nulla di sentito. è un esercizio di mero stile. se fantastica ci vede altro peggio per lei. dal mio punto di vista. dal suo meglio per lei. e quindi tutto bene. per me può anche bestemmiare rabarbaro se vuole. dirò la mia sulla bestemmia come voi avete detto la vostra sui miei comportamenti? si. ho ragione io? s.i ce l'avete anche voi o tu? si. quindi di che cavolo ancora continui a parlare? se vuoi continuare a dire però che è universalmente utile allora non ce l'hai. per te e e fantastica si? allora ce 'ha.ER TE; FANTASTICA E CHI RITIENE CHE LO SIA.  vediamo un po' se la finisci adesso...cazzarola se sei pesante aho':singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, abbi pazienza ma tutto il moma non fa ridere.


Sebbene io sia fortemente critico su buona parte dell'arte contemporanea, Al Moma ci andrei di corsa. Se un giorno andrò a New York è una delle prime cose che voglio vedere.

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, abbi pazienza ma tutto il moma non fa ridere.


"quasi ridevo" ho detto questo, non ho detto che tutto il Moma fa ridere...
Se mi presentano due biglietti, uno per il Louvre e uno per il Moma e dovessi sceglierne uno solo io andrei al Louvre.

Possono essere gusti questi?


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> perché non è nulla di sentito. è un esercizio di mero stile. se fantastica ci vede altro peggio per lei. dal mio punto di vista. dal suo meglio per lei. e quindi tutto bene. per me può anche bestemmiare rabarbaro se vuole. dirò la mia sulla bestemmia come voi avete detto la vostra sui miei comportamenti? si. ho ragione io? s.i ce l'avete anche voi o tu? si. quindi di che cavolo ancora continui a parlare? *se vuoi continuare a dire però che è universalmente utile* allora non ce l'hai. per te e e fantastica si? allora ce 'ha.ER TE; FANTASTICA E CHI RITIENE CHE LO SIA. vediamo un po' se la finisci adesso...cazzarola se sei pesante aho':singleeye:


Una cosa per essere utile non deve necessariamente essere universalmente utile. Questo io non l'ho mai scritto

Buscopann

PS Non sono pesante. Ultimamente sono pure dimagrito


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sebbene io sia fortemente critico su buona parte dell'arte contemporanea, Al Moma ci andrei di corsa. Se un giorno andrò a New York è una delle prime cose che voglio vedere.
> 
> Buscopann


Ho fatto il tuo stesso ragionamento...di mio sono un attimo critica sull'arte contemporanea, ma a New York una delle prime cose che ho voluto vedere, passandoci alcune ore, è stato proprio il Moma.
Non so, diciamo che rimango critica...


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> "quasi ridevo" ho detto questo, non ho detto che tutto il Moma fa ridere...
> Se mi presentano due biglietti, uno per il Louvre e uno per il Moma e dovessi sceglierne uno solo io andrei al Louvre.
> 
> Possono essere gusti questi?


era l'affermazione sul moma che mi aveva francamente irritato.non c'è un obbligo per apprezzare l'arte moderna ..ci mancherebbe, ma non si è legittimati a trattarla con aria di sufficienza e non so più come dirlo che caravaggio stesso oggi magari si esprimerebbe in altri modi


----------



## Cattivik (29 Aprile 2014)

Solo la stupidità è inutile.

Poi "l'utilità" di una cosa (fatto salvo le cose primarie) è qualcosa che varia troppo da momento a momento e da persona a persona.

Cattivik.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Solo la stupidità è inutile.
> 
> Poi "l'utilità" di una cosa (fatto salvo le cose primarie) è qualcosa che varia troppo da momento a momento e da persona a persona.
> 
> Cattivik.


e non ci sono nemmeno più le mezze stagioni. veda un po' lei signora Pina...


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una cosa per essere utile non deve necessariamente essere universalmente utile. Questo io non l'ho mai scritto
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS Non sono pesante. Ultimamente sono pure dimagrito


quindi se diciamo la stessa cosa perché continui a scasser la minch (pardon muà le fransè)?:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, abbi pazienza ma tutto il moma non fa ridere.


Qualcosa sì però .
La Abramovich vestita di rosso era da sganasciarsi.


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> era l'affermazione sul moma che mi aveva francamente irritato.non c'è un obbligo per apprezzare l'arte moderna ..ci mancherebbe, ma non si è legittimati a trattarla con aria di sufficienza e non so più come dirlo che caravaggio stesso oggi magari si esprimerebbe in altri modi


Ma io non ho detto "Minerva sei una cretina perchè ti piace l'arte moderna"...e capirei quindi l'irritazione!
Anzi, a me sarebbe piaciuto andarci con qualcuno che apprezza fortemente per vedere se mi faceva entrare più in quell'ottica, ottica che non mi appartiene più di tanto.
Quando ho visto alcune opere sono rimasta interdetta e in alcuni casi mi è venuto da sorridere...

Si dice "che se ne parli bene o se ne parli male, l'importante è che se ne parli", New York era il mio sogno, ci sono stata e ci tornerei domani...su FB ho pubblicato un album che racchiudeva i vari momenti del mio viaggio.
Per il Moma ho fatto appositamente un album a parte.
La cosa che mi è piaciuta meno di New York ha meritato comunque un posto di rilievo...qualcosa vorrà pur dire, o no?

Quando mi trovo una pala che pende dal soffitto o una poltrona con delle escrescenze di vago sentore fallico o una tela bianca con una singola pennellata nera o una ruota di una bicicletta io faccio seriamente fatica, limite mio.
Già che c'ero nell'album ho messo degli scatti che con le opere presenti non avevano niente a che fare, c'è chi ha apprezzato anche quelle! Parlo di prese della corrente o delle fontanelle vicino i bagni dove ho bevuto...

Ps: su Caravaggio sono assolutamente d'accordo, sulla facciata della Galleria d'Arte Moderna di Torino c'è una frase che mi ha colpita: "Tutta l'arte è stata contemporanea"
E non credere che non ci abbia riflettuto sopra, l'ho fatto! Quando però parlo di gusti parlo davvero di gusti personali...senza sufficienza.


----------



## Cattivik (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e non ci sono nemmeno più le mezze stagioni. veda un po' lei signora Pina...


... mica vero ci sono ancora... questi giorni sono da mezza stagione... che poi le mezze stagioni sono utili o inutili?

Cattivik

P.S. La signora Pina... me la ricordo un donnone da 100 kg con il sorriso sempre sulle labbra e le carammelle in tasca del grembiule... Bhei ricordi Grazie.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> quindi se diciamo la stessa cosa perché continui a scasser la minch (pardon muà le fransè)?:mrgreen:


Parce-que on n'a pas dit la meme chose. 
All'inizio tu hai scritto che quello che aveva scritto Rabarbaro era totalmente inutile. Come la Gioconda. Bella, ma inutile. Non hai scritto che lo era per te. Ti sei espresso in termini assoluti.

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... mica vero ci sono ancora... questi giorni sono da mezza stagione... che poi le mezze stagioni sono utili o inutili?
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. La signora Pina... me la ricordo un donnone da 100 kg con il sorriso sempre sulle labbra e le carammelle in tasca del grembiule... Bhei ricordi Grazie.


Prhego


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Apro qui.
> Così non svacchiamo ulteriormente il thread di Fantastica.
> 
> Buscopann


Se è utile o meno non lo so.
Bisognerebbe partire con che cosa è sta opera.

Non è per caso un semplice ritratto su commissione?

E se è un ritratto che utilità aveva in quell'epoca?
In cui non esisteva la fotografia?

Poi ok nella nostra cultura è stata veicolata come opera d'arte.
E per questo sta in un museo.

Mica è detto che per un' altra cultura non possa essere che un oggetto contundente no?


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parce-que on n'a pas dit la meme chose.
> All'inizio tu hai scritto che quello che aveva scritto Rabarbaro era totalmente inutile. Come la Gioconda. Bella, ma inutile. Non hai scritto che lo era per te. Ti sei espresso in termini assoluti.
> 
> Buscopann


ussignur...E POI SPIEGANDOTI MILLE E MILLE  VOLTE HO SCRITTO *PER ME* E ANCORA QUI STAI A SCASSER LA UALLER...eschius le maiuscol ma non o voj de cancellà e riscriv


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se è utile o meno non lo so.
> Bisognerebbe partire con che cosa è sta opera.
> 
> Non è per caso un semplice ritratto su commissione?
> ...


Sicuramente per quelli che hanno trasformato il trattore in carro armato lo è :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> M*a io non ho detto "Minerva sei una cretina perchè ti piace l'arte moderna"*...e capirei quindi l'irritazione!
> Anzi, a me sarebbe piaciuto andarci con qualcuno che apprezza fortemente per vedere se mi faceva entrare più in quell'ottica, ottica che non mi appartiene più di tanto.
> Quando ho visto alcune opere sono rimasta interdetta e in alcuni casi mi è venuto da sorridere...
> 
> ...


meno male


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

*Minerva sei una cretina perchè ti piace l'arte moderna:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> *minchia ho riletto il post di rabarbaro. sul serio pensate cxhe era veramente rivolto a fantastica.* se gli chiedo di darmi un parere su come comportarmi con il vicino di casa che mi piscia sulle piante per dispetto potrebbe scrivermi le stesse cose. secondo me molti si fanno di qualcosa e prima di tutti rabarbaro. che per carità nemmeno se mi facessi anche io di brutto riuscirei a scrivere quello che scrive lui. ma sta di fatto che è un bel nulla. rileggetevelo e poi ditemi cosa ha veramente capito lui e cosa voi (ma tanto chi verrebbe a dire hai ragione facendo la figura di quello che applaude acriticamente qualsiasi cosa che la capretta scriva. RIPETO,BELLO, ARMONIOSO, MELODIOSO COME UNA ROMANZA LIRICA. MA ANCHE LA SUPERCAZZOLA DI Tognazzi è UN CAPOLAVORO MINCHIA!


io sì, come detto. E penso anche che la siano riflessioni si stati, emozioni, azioni, contorcimenti e crucci estendibili a molti altri in situazioni simili, ovvio. Si parte dalle situazioni specifiche per estendere il discorso, altrimenti a che vale? Ma che abbia voglia e i il tempo di farti la parafrasi (di come l'ho letto io, chiaramente) no, scordatelo 

se per te è un bel nulla, gira pagina, no? Tirare in ballo l'acriticità del plauso...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> *Minerva sei una cretina perchè ti piace l'arte moderna:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


essù, ma pure tu? L'arte moderna è dal 1401 (concorso delle porte del Battistero) fino al 1770 ca (neoclassicismo compreso o escluso, ci sono varie scuole di pensiero sul Winkelmann). L'arte che piace a Minerva è quella contemporanea... *Io* mi occupo di arte moderna


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io sì, come detto. E penso anche che la siano riflessioni si stati, emozioni, azioni, contorcimenti e crucci estendibili a molti altri in situazioni simili, ovvio. Si parte dalle situazioni specifiche per estendere il discorso, altrimenti a che vale? Ma che abbia voglia e i il tempo di farti la parafrasi (di come l'ho letto io, chiaramente) no, scordatelo
> 
> se per te è un bel nulla, gira pagina, no? Tirare in ballo l'acriticità del plauso...


nono non giro pagina. lo leggo e mi piace. da qui a commuovermi per la profondità ce ne passa però


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> essù, ma pure tu? L'arte moderna è dal 1410 (concorso delle porte del Battistero) fino al 1770 ca (neoclassicismo compreso o escluso, ci sono varie scuole di pensiero sul Winkelmann). L'arte che piace a Minerva è quella contemporanea... *Io* mi occupo di arte moderna


ma scherzavo


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sebbene io sia fortemente critico su buona parte dell'arte contemporanea, Al Moma ci andrei di corsa. Se un giorno andrò a New York è una delle prime cose che voglio vedere.
> 
> Buscopann


e fai bene. Il quarto piano e parte del quinto spaccano oggettivamente, non soggettivamente :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *io sono stata sia al louvre che al moma ed ho goduto in entrambi i casi.*
> è chiaro che nel 2014 gli artisti non possano esprimersi come centinaia di anni fa



:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcosa sì però .
> La Abramovich vestita di rosso era da sganasciarsi.


la parte della collezione temporanea è random. Ci sono stata non meno di 10 volte e mai che abbia trovato le stesse cose. (da parte del 5 piano al 7 -libreria eslcusa-) è dedicata a questo. La collezione permanente del Moma (4 piano e metà del 5) sono capolavori assoluti, da Modigliani a Picasso, da Rousseau a Manet, da Cézanne a Matisse passando per Soutine, Chagall, Brancusi. Insomma, ragazzi, non esagerate con le cazzate, eh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto "Minerva sei una cretina perchè ti piace l'arte moderna"...e capirei quindi l'irritazione!
> Anzi, a me sarebbe piaciuto andarci con qualcuno che apprezza fortemente per vedere se mi faceva entrare più in quell'ottica, ottica che non mi appartiene più di tanto.
> Quando ho visto alcune opere sono rimasta interdetta e in alcuni casi mi è venuto da sorridere...
> 
> ...


se sputi sopra al dada ti rovino a vita, eh. Il gruppo più irriverente, più folle, più sarcastico, più anarchico e più libertario che sia mai esistito nei secoli. Argh. :incazzato:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> nono non giro pagina. lo leggo e mi piace. da qui a commuovermi per la profondità ce ne passa però


ma infatti! Però, io mica dico (o penso) che sei cretino o limitato. Però, mi pare che tu ironizzassi sul 'plauso', che hai definito acritico, sbaglio?


----------



## Zod (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Apro qui.
> Così non svacchiamo ulteriormente il thread di Fantastica.
> 
> Buscopann


L'arte fa la differenza tra un mondo grigio e un mondo a colori: tra un bicchiere di vino e l'acqua del rubinetto, tra il chiasso di una macchina industriale e un brano di Beethoven, tra una Aventador e una Prinz, tra una tunica ed un abito di Armani...tra una sega e una scopata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma scherzavo


eh che mi parte l'embolo quando sento dichiarare arte moderna l'arte che è contemporanea. E' una deformazione professionale e di vita (e mi scuso, non eri tu all'inizio ma Nicka e Minerva). Leggo a sprazzi e balzelloni, sorry.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sicuramente per quelli che hanno trasformato il trattore in carro armato lo è :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


eh mio caro magari ci fossero riusciti...
sai io ehm...ne ho visto uno vero da vicino...
ehm...le lamiere erano di spessore almeno 4 volte quelle del tanko...

Non era un carroarmato...ma un Tanko


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh che mi parte l'embolo quando sento dichiarare arte moderna l'arte che è contemporanea. E' una deformazione professionale e di vita (e mi scuso, non eri tu all'inizio ma Nicka e Minerva). Leggo a sprazzi e balzelloni, sorry.


vero, non ho corretto nicka e sono andata avanti nell'errore


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'arte fa la differenza tra un mondo grigio e un mondo a colori: tra un bicchiere di vino e l'acqua del rubinetto, tra il chiasso di una macchina industriale e un brano di Beethoven, tra una Aventador e una Prinz, tra una tunica ed un abito di Armani...tra una sega e una scopata.


Eppure su certe cose composte da Beethoven io avrei mooooooolte riserve....
ma tant'è...


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se sputi sopra al dada ti rovino a vita, eh. Il gruppo più irriverente, più folle, più sarcastico, più anarchico e più libertario che sia mai esistito nei secoli. Argh. :incazzato:


No no io non sputo, dico solo che mi mancano gli strumenti per capirlo e di conseguenza apprezzarlo...
Credo che comunque sui gusti non si discuta...


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh che mi parte l'embolo quando sento dichiarare arte moderna l'arte che è contemporanea. E' una deformazione professionale e di vita (e mi scuso, non eri tu all'inizio ma Nicka e Minerva). Leggo a sprazzi e balzelloni, sorry.


Mi auguro che la distinzione che volevo fare fosse comunque chiara, a prescindere dalle definizioni!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no io non sputo, dico solo che mi mancano gli strumenti per capirlo e di conseguenza apprezzarlo...
> Credo che comunque sui gusti non si discuta...


ma sì che si discutono! Non è che l'arte sia il regno del "mi piace" o "non mi piace", eh. L'arte va conosciuta per averne un'opinione...se vuoi che quella opinione abbia un senso e un valore. L'arte è comunicazione, non certo solo espressione: se non sai che dice e come lo dice che guardi, i colori? Se ti piace quel che vedi, così, a caso? Il rosa sì e il blu no ché non ti piace?


----------



## Nicka (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sì che si discutono! Non è che l'arte sia il regno del "mi piace" o "non mi piace", eh. L'arte va conosciuta per averne un'opinione...se vuoi che quella opinione abbia un senso e un valore. L'arte è comunicazione, non certo solo espressione: se non sai che dice e come lo dice che guardi, i colori? Se ti piace quel che vedi, così, a caso? Il rosa sì e il blu no ché non ti piace?


Ma infatti se io dico che una ruota non mi colpisce che valore può avere la mia opinione? Nessunissima!
So perfettamente che l'arte è comunicazione ma se non ne conosco il linguaggio posso fermarmi al superficiale!
Esempio: la lingua cinese o la lingua russa; non conosco nessuna delle due, ma sentendo parlare un russo piuttosto che un cinese posso al massimo dire che mi piace un suono piuttosto che un altro...ma di certo non conosco il linguaggio! La mia opinione quindi per un linguista varrà zero.

Poi oh, sto ammettendo la mia ignoranza in merito, ma lapidata perché non mi piace una cosa no eh...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma infatti se io dico che una ruota non mi colpisce che valore può avere la mia opinione? Nessunissima!
> So perfettamente che l'arte è comunicazione ma se non ne conosco il linguaggio posso fermarmi al superficiale!
> Esempio: la lingua cinese o la lingua russa; non conosco nessuna delle due, ma sentendo parlare un russo piuttosto che un cinese posso al massimo dire che mi piace un suono piuttosto che un altro...ma di certo non conosco il linguaggio! La mia opinione quindi per un linguista varrà zero.
> 
> Poi oh, sto ammettendo la mia ignoranza in merito, ma lapidata perché non mi piace una cosa no eh...


ma chi ti ha lapidato? Ma ero partita da "quasi ridere" al Moma a un accenno a un'opera di Duchamp come fosse una cagata pazzesca...scusa ma salto dalla sedia (e sono modernista, eh, non contemporaneista. Pensa se lo fossi). Poi, certo, se vuoi puoi pensare che la lingua russa non ti piace (????) solo perché ha dei suoni gutturali al tuo gusto non congeniali. Io continuerò a pensare che siffatto 'gudizio' (ipotetico, eh) non abbia nulla a che fare con il russo.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2014)

Ma l'arte in ogni sua espressione o quasi, non va condivisa con l'autore nel contesto dell'epoca del messaggio/i e pure no e divisa anche nel personale umore parere capacità emotiva e non, di chi la vede l'ascolta la percepisce? 

E queste qualità e magari no cambiano nel tempo e col tempo in base mille situazioni?

Ma se è arte chi minchia lo decide a parte la morte? e a volte non e a volte prima della morte. e magari quasi mai prima della morte se parliamo di un certo tipo di arte.

:canna::bere:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Apro qui.
> Così non svacchiamo ulteriormente il thread di Fantastica.
> 
> Buscopann


No vabbè, a me i post della capra fanno cagare mattonelle e se per qualcuno di voi è arte vuol dire che avevano ragione i Maya e quindi siamo pure un annetto e rotti in ritardo per il cambio di stagione.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, a me i post della capra fanno cagare mattonelle e se per qualcuno di voi è arte vuol dire che avevano ragione i Maya e quindi siamo pure un annetto e rotti in ritardo per il cambio di stagione.



Ma pittia a parte una certa similitudine di coglionaggine e vedute con president chi altro si salva? ( metafora)

Notte JB.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, a me i post della capra fanno cagare mattonelle e se per qualcuno di voi è arte vuol dire che avevano ragione i Maya e quindi siamo pure un annetto e rotti in ritardo per il cambio di stagione.


C'avrai rivestito tutta casa co ste mattonelle :mrgreen: 25X25 ...grès ? Ceramica?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Apro qui.
> Così non svacchiamo ulteriormente il thread di Fantastica.
> 
> Buscopann


Sì. E' arte e arte non è utile. E' bella ecc, ma non utile


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì. E' arte e arte non è utile. E' bella ecc, ma non utile



dimentichi le arti applicate, che sono meravigliose, secondo me


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

tipo


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> tipo


Io ti amo, ti adoro. Ti voglio. Amiamoci ora e per sempre. Sono tuo, COGLIMI!


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

porca miseria


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)




----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti amo, ti adoro. Ti voglio. Amiamoci ora e per sempre. Sono tuo, COGLIMI!



è bellissimo, lo volevo mettere nel mio ufficio


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)




----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Spider (29 Aprile 2014)

se per la Gioconda..immagino quello che immagino io...


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

questo invece è inutile ma Si chiama "For the love of god", è l'opera d'arte più costosa della storia, costruita in platino, riproduce esattamente un teschio umano. Sulla superficie ci sono 8.601 diamanti, per un totale di 1.106,18 carati, dal 3 giugno sarà esposta alla galleria White Cube di Hoxton Square, a Londra. Il suo valore di mercato si aggira intorno ai cento milioni di euro.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

questo specchio l'ha disegnato il Gaudì, che piace a Spider


----------



## Spider (29 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> questo invece è inutile ma Si chiama "For the love of god", è l'opera d'arte più costosa della storia, costruita in platino, riproduce esattamente un teschio umano. Sulla superficie ci sono 8.601 diamanti, per un totale di 1.106,18 carati, dal 3 giugno sarà esposta alla galleria White Cube di Hoxton Square, a Londra. Il suo valore di mercato si aggira intorno ai cento milioni di euro.



perchè inutile?
 ...è il valore della morte, ma anche della nostra vita, della nostra vanità, della nostra non appartenenza.
solo un artista occidentale, poteva esprimere un concetto cosi.
tanto lusso, tanto denaro, tanto spreco, tanti diamanti, per  in fondo omaggiare la morte,
 l'unica vera risoluzione, comunque si voglia.
trovo sia stupenda.


----------



## Spider (29 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> questo specchio l'ha disegnato il Gaudì, che piace a Spider



guadì mi piace molto.
perchè è organico...mi ricorda Le opere di quell artista pazzo che ha inventato Alien...

l'organico e il materiale si fondono insieme.
 tutto diventa plastico,
 si trasforma continuamente...
allora uno specchio è uno specchio , ma potrebbe esser anche un oggetto oscuro, un insetto...una forma viva.
in fondo la vita è questa.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè inutile?
> ...è il valore della morte, ma anche della nostra vita, della nostra vanità, della nostra non appartenenza.
> solo un artista occidentale, poteva esprimere un concetto cosi.
> tanto lusso, tanto denaro, tanto spreco, tanti diamanti, per  in fondo omaggiare la morte,
> ...


"inutile" perchè è arte pura, facevo la differenza con le arti applicate

comunque anche a me piace molto, un po' kitsch ma maestoso, ricorda un po' i calaveras, che però sono messicani e improntati sull'allegria (e poveri...)


----------



## Spider (30 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> "inutile" perchè è arte pura, facevo la differenza con le arti applicate
> 
> comunque anche a me piace molto, un po' kitsch ma maestoso, ricorda un po' i calaveras, che però sono messicani e improntati sull'allegria (e poveri...)



mi trovi d'accordo.
io avrei evitato l'accento con i diamanti più grandi sulla fronte...
il teschio doveva essere puro, con diamanti tutti simili.
sarebbe stato molto più tragico.
ovvio è un operazione da mercato.
ma l'idea ci sta tutta.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> guadì mi piace molto.
> perchè è organico...mi ricorda Le opere di quell artista pazzo che ha inventato Alien...
> 
> l'organico e il materiale si fondono insieme.
> ...


allora ti piace anche Daum, immagino (che mi pare sia sull'orlo del fallimento, che peccato:singleeye


----------



## Spider (30 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> allora ti piace anche Daum, immagino (che mi pare sia sull'orlo del fallimento, che peccato:singleeye


lo adoro.
ma mi piace anche la natura organica di Gropius, Aalto e le sue sedie in legno curvate.

la natura si adatta, si manifesta.
per gaudi era fantastica, per i razionalisti addomesticabile...


----------



## Spider (30 Aprile 2014)

ah, si ecco si chiama Ginger...
bellissime le sue visioni di ALIEN.
Alien è molto molto fisico, sessuale,
intimo ed estraneo.
 viscido e tecnologico insieme.
la fortuna del film.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sì che si discutono! Non è che l'arte sia il regno del "mi piace" o "non mi piace", eh. L'arte va conosciuta per averne un'opinione...se vuoi che quella opinione abbia un senso e un valore. L'arte è comunicazione, non certo solo espressione: se non sai che dice e come lo dice che guardi, i colori? Se ti piace quel che vedi, così, a caso? Il rosa sì e il blu no ché non ti piace?


La mia critica all'arte contemporanea parte proprio da quello che hai scritto. Oggi l'arte e le sue modalità espressive sono spesso incomprensibili alla maggior parte della gente. Senza contare il fatto che nella maggior parte dei casi l'artista ci mette ormai solo l'idea. La realizzazione dell'opera è spesso affidata ad altri.
Ciò ha creato un allontanamento tra la gente e l'arte.  Ha messo delle barriere.  Ha creato un problema di comprensione. L'arte è ormai quasi un mondo elitario.
Un tempo l'arte era immediata. Anzi era la forma di comunicazione più forte in un mondo dove la gente comune spesso non sapeva leggere. 
Secondo me l'arte deve in primo luogo essere immediata. Comprensibile. E solo in secondo luogo ,se uno ne ha voglia, 
approfondita e studiata.

Buscopann


----------



## Eretteo (30 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Onestamente rabarbaro mi è simpatico.Ha un modo tutto suo di approcciarsi a questo posto,sicuramente nel suo genere è unico.Eretteo spesso prova ad emulare rabarbaro con risultati pessimi,rabarbaro non scrive mai cose insignificanti,usa un terminologia astrusa e non comune,eretteo scrive sempre cose insignificanti cercando di usare una terminologia ricercata,ecco ,per me Eretteo l'espressione della inutilità applicata alla persona.Una bruttissima copia di raby o della Gioconda fate vobis.Per il resto l'inutilità e negli occhi di chi guarda.



E' veramente cosa buona e giusta,e fonte di ogni ilarita',rimembrare al volgo quanto tu sia diversamente intelligente.
Ti preoccupi sempre di suscitare l'incondizionato sostegno di quanti piu' supporters possibile,un po' come quel capitano dei piirati che spinge in avanti sull'asse di legno,mentre la ciurmaglia ride sguaiata,il malcapitato legato stretto stretto,che guarda la' sotto i pescecani affamati.....e non ti accorgi d'essere tu sull'asse,perche' i tuoi sodali son ben contenti di mandarti all'arrembaggio,a fare sempre e comunque la figura dell'utile idiota.
Ti esalti per le faccine delle buzzicune,e non t'accorgi che ti guardano con le rètine commiseranti che son d'uopo 
coi commedianti.
Credi che il genere umano sia al tuo livello,ti scontri in continuazione con l'evidenza d'essere nel piu' profondo imo,e t'impegni con tutto te stesso ad abbassare il resto del pianeta al livello del fondale  del mar Morto.
Ti senti come Alessandro a Gaugamèla,hai un'infondatissimo alto concetto di te stesso,dipingendoti nel misero immaginario teschiale a guisa di imperatore sul cocchio che di fianco ha la vocina che rimembra "Sei un uomo...sei un uomo...." proveniente dallo schiavetto.
Ed il cerume dell'ignoranza (non colui che ignora,bensi' quello che puzza,da ignorante.....son due cose notevolmente diverse,bada bene.....) non ti consente di discernere "Sei solo un Australopitecus Peristultus",e di sentire sorridere (oltre a tutti gli altri,della cui opinione tanto t'importa)  anche il vecchietto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ragione?


Ma davvero non lo sai?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, si ecco si chiama *Ginger*...
> bellissime le sue visioni di ALIEN.
> Alien è molto molto fisico, sessuale,
> intimo ed estraneo.
> ...


E Fred.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma davvero non lo sai?


davvero, se me la dici mi fai un favore


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> questo specchio l'ha disegnato il Gaudì, che piace a Spider


Non solo a lui. Io per il genio di Gaudì ho un'ammirazione illimitata.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E Fred.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> davvero, se me la dici mi fai un favore


Rabby è venuto qui per stare vicino a una persona che gli è molto cara.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rabby è venuto qui per stare vicino a una persona che gli è molto cara.


Eretteo.


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

ma non è vero, almeno non del tutto
http://www.tradimento.net/content/372-antrachinone-ircino


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rabby è venuto qui per stare vicino a una persona che gli è molto cara.


No vabbè, un attimo, dai: lui sta qui per stare vicino ad una persona che gli è cara su un FORUM?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, un attimo, dai: lui sta qui per stare vicino ad una persona che gli è cara su un FORUM?


sì. Ma non eri quello sveglio, tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Ma non eri quello sveglio, tu?


Io sono sveglissimo, e non a caso messa così è un'incredibile puttanata.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rabby è venuto qui per stare vicino a una persona che gli è molto cara.


Mi sembra un nobile intento :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra un nobile intento :smile:


Su un forum. Oggi, nel 2014. Quando ci sono, boh, i telefoni. Le email(s). Gli sms, whatsapp, facebook, twitter, le cartoline, LA POSTA DEL QUORE, i fax. Puttana eva. Nobile intento.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, un attimo, dai: lui sta qui per stare vicino ad una persona che gli è cara su un FORUM?



JB. Ognuno da valenze differenti e poi non si sa in che senso. 
Forse questa persona sta qui comunque, ed è una forma per seguirla
e starle vicino ...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Su un forum. Oggi, nel 2014. Quando ci sono, boh, i telefoni. Le email(s). Gli sms, whatsapp, facebook, twitter, le cartoline, LA POSTA DEL QUORE, i fax. Puttana eva. Nobile intento.


Orsetto  ( ciao supersimpa)  il mezzo è indifferente, il fine ultimo no ...


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Su un forum. Oggi, nel 2014. Quando ci sono, boh, i telefoni. Le email(s). Gli sms, whatsapp, facebook, twitter, le cartoline, LA POSTA DEL QUORE, i fax. Puttana eva. Nobile intento.


Ma non si sa, se usa anche altre vie. 
Ogni via ha una sua funzione e fine. 
Anche un forum.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> JB. Ognuno da valenze differenti *e poi non si sa in che senso*.
> Forse questa persona sta qui comunque, ed è una forma per seguirla
> e starle vicino ...


Infatti ho scritto che messa così è un'incredibile puttanata. Poi chi lo sa. Cioè, se questa persona non risponde al telefono, non legge la posta elettronica, non caga la capra in altri versi e lui è uno stalker che sta qui per leggerla e sollazzarla con interminabili sproloqui per lo più illegibili, chi lo sa.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto che messa così è un'incredibile puttanata. Poi chi lo sa. Cioè, se questa persona non risponde al telefono, non legge la posta elettronica, non caga la capra in altri versi e lui è uno stalker che sta qui per leggerla e sollazzarla con interminabili sproloqui per lo più illegibili, chi lo sa.


JB, se gli sta vicino da amico, darà anche all`aspetto "sociale virtuale" una certa importanza.
Cioè, nell interazione con altri, ci si pone differentemente, ci sono più temi, che in un privato. 
È anche un lato, che puó fare piacere ... È stato a questo che ho pensato come prima cosa.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra un nobile intento :smile:


 ma se daniele non frequenta quasi più.
probabilmente non comprendo


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, se gli sta vicino da amico, darà anche all`aspetto "sociale virtuale" una certa importanza.
> Cioè, nell interazione con altri, ci si pone differentemente, ci sono più temi, che in un privato.
> È anche un lato, che puó fare piacere ... È stato a questo che ho pensato come prima cosa.


io invece penso che a questo punto rabarbaro sta qui come tutti noi per scrivere quando ne ha voglia le cose che vuole , altro parrebbe risibile


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se *daniele* non frequenta quasi più.
> probabilmente non comprendo


Ma era per Daniele (VAFFANCULO)? Madonna. Due fresconi al posto di uno.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece penso che a questo punto rabarbaro sta qui come tutti noi per scrivere quando ne ha voglia le cose che vuole , altro parrebbe risibile


Ciao

non sapevo, che la persona fosse Daniele.
È anche vero, che Daniele si è ancora conesso l altro giorno. 
È anche ben probabile, che Rabarbaro, continua a scrivere,
perchè riscontra piacere interagire con alcuni ... o con alcuni temi ... 


sienne


----------



## Sole (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> È vero quello che scrivi. Però a un assoluto ho risposto con un assoluto.  Alla fine ci ho messo pure la faccina sorridente come avevo fatto con President. Lui la prese giustamente sul ridere.  E la cosa divertì parecchio anche te se non ricordo male. E infatti finì tutto lì
> 
> Buscopann


Capito.
Vorrei sottolineare solo il differente contesto.
Sulle vere cazzate, sulle cose senza troppo spessore, su cui non si può nemmeno argomentare più di tanto, una risposta del tipo 'stai dicendo una cazzata' + faccina ci sta. Sarà pure capitato a me di darla.
Su argomenti che si possono sviscerare meglio e approfondire non reputo adatta una risposta così. E infatti apprezzo che tu ci abbia aperto un 3d che ha visto una pluralità di interventi e di visioni tutte con pari dignità, a mio modo di vedere 

Poi tu mi sei troppo simpatico e confesso che ogni scusa è buona per conversare con te 
Anche fare la cagacazzo polemica 

Ciao!


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

vabbé, nientediche, tutto a posto


----------



## Ultimo (30 Aprile 2014)

Infatti Rabarbaro mica interagisce nel forum come me, te e tizio e caio. E comunque se una motivazione è stata data come base di partenza, presuppone forse che non si possa scrivere anche per il piacere di dire la propria?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se daniele non frequenta quasi più.
> probabilmente non comprendo


È Daniele ? Chiedo perché non ho seguito, si ma voglio dire uno entra a dialogare con terze persone per sostenerne una in particolare poi si ambienta e resta  penso funzioni come nella vita reale


----------



## Sole (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece penso che a questo punto rabarbaro sta qui come tutti noi per scrivere quando ne ha voglia le cose che vuole , altro parrebbe risibile


In generale, credo che quando una persona a cui tieni scrive e si sfoga su un forum, la curiosità e la voglia di leggerla può essere una spinta a iscriversi e monitorarla, soprattutto se in qualche modo ti preoccupa o è in un momento di svalvolo.

Poi ovvio che leggendo è normale intervenire e dire la propria.

Secondo me può essere un po' tutte e due le cose.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé, nientediche, tutto a posto


se posso, dopo il primo post ero arrivata alla stessa conclusione 
ho comunque letto e confermo

molto belli i contributi di tutti sulla storia dell'arte (utilissimi gli uni e l'altra)


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Capito.
> Vorrei sottolineare solo il differente contesto.
> Sulle vere cazzate, sulle cose senza troppo spessore, su cui non si può nemmeno argomentare più di tanto, una risposta del tipo 'stai dicendo una cazzata' + faccina ci sta. Sarà pure capitato a me di darla.
> Su argomenti che si possono sviscerare meglio e approfondire non reputo adatta una risposta così. E infatti apprezzo che tu ci abbia aperto un 3d che ha visto una pluralità di interventi e di visioni tutte con pari dignità, a mio modo di vedere
> ...


Mi sopravvaluti. In realtà sono uno scassa maroni elevato al cubo con l'ateriosclerosi. Il Forum mi serve per sembrare meno peggio di quello che in realtà sono :mrgreen:

Buscopann

PS. Mi piacerebbe dire che la simpatia è assolutamente reciproca. Ma siccome vorrei arrivare al mio prossimo compleanno mi astengo


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se posso, dopo il primo post ero arrivata alla stessa conclusione
> ho comunque letto e confermo
> 
> molto belli i contributi di tutti sulla storia dell'arte (utilissimi gli uni e l'altra)


se penso che ho scritto arte moderna riferendomi alla contemporanea mi vergogno:unhappy:; bene ha fatto annablume a mettere le cose al loro posto


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé, nientediche, tutto a posto


Maddai, ma Madonna buona, ma so può essere più svantaggiati per andare appresso a Daniele su un forum del tradimento della minchia pensando che chissà quali gesti postrà mai compiere quando, presumo, sei pure della stessa città (la malfamata Ferrara) hai telefono, telefonino, cazzi e mazzi per, eventualmente, monitorare (...) Daniele? Ou? Ma che leggere i post deliranti di Daniele appresso a Serena, tentativi di suicidio, pallottole e quant'altro sarebbe MONITORARLO, con peraltro la non trascurabile conseguenza che chi dovrebbe monitorarlo nel frattempo s'è pure fatto prendere la mano e si diverte a postare poemi in prosa di coglionate assortite?! Merda, ma che cazzo c'è stato a Ferrara, un fallout atomico? Una ventato di troppo da Chernobyl? Ma vaffanculo. Capirei se la capra fosse capitato così come tanti, ma adesso minchia. Peggio che andar di notte.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maddai, ma Madonna buona, ma so può essere più svantaggiati per andare appresso a Daniele su un forum del tradimento della minchia pensando che chissà quali gesti postrà mai compiere quando, presumo, sei pure della stessa città (la malfamata Ferrara) hai telefono, telefonino, cazzi e mazzi per, eventualmente, monitorare (...) Daniele? Ou? Ma che leggere i post deliranti di Daniele appresso a Serena, tentativi di suicidio, pallottole e quant'altro sarebbe MONITORARLO, con peraltro la non trascurabile conseguenza che chi dovrebbe monitorarlo nel frattempo s'è pure fatto prendere la mano e si diverte a postare poemi in prosa di coglionate assortite?! Merda, ma che cazzo c'è stato a Ferrara, un fallout atomico? Una ventato di troppo da Chernobyl? Ma vaffanculo. Capirei se la capra fosse capitato così come tanti, ma adesso minchia. Peggio che andar di notte.


guardi che ha sbagliato numero, qui casa minerva


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La mia critica all'arte contemporanea parte proprio da quello che hai scritto. Oggi l'arte e le sue modalità espressive sono spesso incomprensibili alla maggior parte della gente. Senza contare il fatto che nella maggior parte dei casi l'artista ci mette ormai solo l'idea. La realizzazione dell'opera è spesso affidata ad altri.
> Ciò ha creato un allontanamento tra la gente e l'arte.  Ha messo delle barriere.  Ha creato un problema di comprensione. L'arte è ormai quasi un mondo elitario.
> Un tempo l'arte era immediata. Anzi era la forma di comunicazione più forte in un mondo dove la gente comune spesso non sapeva leggere.
> Secondo me l'arte deve in primo luogo essere immediata. Comprensibile. E solo in secondo luogo ,se uno ne ha voglia,
> ...


bah, sai, non è che sia proprio così, secondo me. L'arte, tranne nella sua parte più antica (gli affreschi rupestri, Lascaux etc) ha sempre avuto moltissimi registri. C'è sempre stato quello 'didattico, ammaestrativo' (del quale la Chiesa ha fatto il suo cavallo di battaglia, ad esempio, ma non è stato l'unico potere a usarla così), c'è sempre stata l'arte popolare, immediata (e c'è ancora, anche se non molto considerata), c'è sempre stato quello elitario, per pochi colti (pensa al manierismo toscano, ma non è mica l'unico: pensa agli enigmi dell'arte veneta -Giorgione, Tiziano and co- pensa ai cicli pittorici inneggianti alle casate, vere e proprie sciarade per il comune volgo in quanto basate su fonti latine per pochissimi). C'è sempre stato un messaggio -o tanti- una serie di escogitatori, una serie di ricettori designati, e non sempre era il popolo. Anzi, se la guardiamo per bene tutta, le opere per il popolo sono in numero molto minore di quelle per pochi. Anche ora è così, anche se poi dobbiamo aggiungere che i registri espressivi sono cambiati moltissimo (come è normale che sia, in ogni campo comunicativo). Pensa alle differenze fra Banksy (arte di strada), Cattelan (arte irriverente anche per le piazze), e l'arte concettuale (arte per pochi colti) o Caravan (arte politica simbolica). E non è nemmeno vero che l'arte sia ridotta alla sola idea: esiste quella concettuale e quella formale (il suo esatto contrario); esistono moltissimi movimenti, da quelli più seri a quelli più commerciali e allucinanti. Quelli colti e quelli solo emozionali. Il punto, però, è che l'arte contemporanea (anche qui va fatto un distinguo: parlo ora dell'arte contemporanea diefinita 'attuale', dagli 'anni 60 in poi, non quella contemporanea detta 'classica' tipo Van Gogh etc.) necessita delle fonti. Per essere compresa e goduta -e giudicata- ha bisogno di una parte teorica, testuale (le fonti) non manifestata fisicamente o dichiarata esplicitamente nell'opera stessa. E' una delle sue regole. Ma quello che sembri dimenticare è che questa regola c'è sempre stata, solo che per qualche ragione ora sembra fare scandalo. Se ti chiedessi (a un te ipotetico, generale) quanto hai capito e cosa hai capito di alcune opere manieriste (torno all'esempio di prima ma potrei portartene 100 altri: le correnti simboliche hanno sempre attraversato ogni epoca del tempo, e Leonardo giocava un sacco al 'e no, non ve lo dico nemmeno se vi genuflettete'), le risposte sarebbero esilaranti. Però, vedi le teste, vedi i corpi, vedi i colori e dici: bello! Ma bello de che? Mica è un mobile! E' come se dicessi che Joyce non è arte perché non si capisce, invece Fabio Volo sì perché è semanticamente alla portata di tutti. A me sembra assurdo. In qualsiasi altro campo, se non ne sappiamo nulla, sospendamo il giudizio. Ma non in arte, mai in arte. Come se fosse offensivo non capire, e la colpa fosse dell'artista. 'M'ha dato dell'ingnorante, 'sto stronzo! Ma chi si crede di essere? Ma che è 'sta roba? La so fare anche io! E' astrusa! E' brutta! E' inutile! E' una truffa!" e blateramenti conseguenti. Insomma, il discorso è amplissimo e probabilmente (anzi certamente) non sono nemmeno io la persona più adeguata a sviscerarlo, dato che le mie maggiori competenze sono in un altro periodo. Ma se vai a Documenta (Kassel) la prima cosa che ti si forma in testa è un enorme punto interrogativo. Ora, se accett la sfida (sempre tu generico), comincia un percorso che alla fine ti formerà un giudizio di senso, quale che sia. Ma se invece il giudizio lo fai prima, a prima vista, come se fossi dio, beh, che dire...l'arte non è per te. Non è così grave, alla fine. Ci sarà sempre gente che detesta Bartòk, senza ragioni se non il gusto superficiale, e ama la musica leggera commerciale (altro esempio non personale). Si sceglie sempre in base alle conoscenze, ma lanciare giudizi inconsistenti basati sulla propria ignoranza è una cosa che si fa solo per l'arte (di vari tipi). Singolare, no?


----------



## Spider (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La mia critica all'arte contemporanea parte proprio da quello che hai scritto. Oggi l'arte e le sue modalità espressive sono spesso incomprensibili alla maggior parte della gente. Senza contare il fatto che nella maggior parte dei casi l'artista ci mette ormai solo l'idea. La realizzazione dell'opera è spesso affidata ad altri.
> Ciò ha creato un allontanamento tra la gente e l'arte.  Ha messo delle barriere.  Ha creato un problema di comprensione. L'arte è ormai quasi un mondo elitario.
> Un tempo l'arte era immediata. Anzi era la forma di comunicazione più forte in un mondo dove la gente comune spesso non sapeva leggere.
> *Secondo me l'arte deve in primo luogo essere immediata. Comprensibile.* E solo in secondo luogo ,se uno ne ha voglia,
> ...



ma che cosa intendi per comprensibile?
scommetto riconoscibile.
cioè devi capire che stai guardando arte e non un bidet in ceramica capovolto?
Una Madonna, deve essere disegnata come una Madonna?
un fiore come un fiore...
altrimementi è incomprensibile?
L'arte al contrario non è mai immediatamente comprensibile,
 presuppone sempre una riflessione,
 un pensiero.
allora dopo, ti piace o no.
l'unica cosa immediata e comprensibile nella sua bellezza,
è la natura.
io chi dice,
 bello..ma non lo capisco, 
non li capisco proprio!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che cosa intendi per comprensibile?
> scommetto riconoscibile.
> cioè devi capire che stai guardando arte e non un bidet in ceramica capovolto?
> Una Madonna, deve essere disegnata come una Madonna?
> ...


approvo! Se la chiave è questa, allora la fotografia di paesaggio è perfetta. La comperi e te la appendi dove vuoi


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che cosa intendi per comprensibile?
> scommetto riconoscibile.
> cioè devi capire che stai guardando arte e non un bidet in ceramica capovolto?
> Una Madonna, deve essere disegnata come una Madonna?
> ...


è il solito infinito problema dell'arte contemporanea insieme a
_potevo farlo anch'io.
_


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il solito infinito problema dell'arte contemporanea insieme a
> _*potevo farlo anch'io.*
> _


mio dio, io snudo i canini per molto meno


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bah, sai, non è che sia proprio così, secondo me. L'arte, tranne nella sua parte più antica (gli affreschi rupestri, Lascaux etc) ha sempre avuto moltissimi registri. C'è sempre stato quello 'didattico, ammaestrativo' (del quale la Chiesa ha fatto il suo cavallo di battaglia, ad esempio, ma non è stato l'unico potere a usarla così), c'è sempre stata l'arte popolare, immediata (e c'è ancora, anche se non molto considerata), c'è sempre stato quello elitario, per pochi colti (pensa al manierismo toscano, ma non è mica l'unico: pensa agli enigmi dell'arte veneta -Giorgione, Tiziano and co- pensa ai cicli pittorici inneggianti alle casate, vere e proprie sciarade per il comune volgo in quanto basate su fonti latine per pochissimi). C'è sempre stato un messaggio -o tanti- una serie di escogitatori, una serie di ricettori designati, e non sempre era il popolo. Anzi, se la guardiamo per bene tutta, le opere per il popolo sono in numero molto minore di quelle per pochi. Anche ora è così, anche se poi dobbiamo aggiungere che i registri espressivi sono cambiati moltissimo (come è normale che sia, in ogni campo comunicativo). Pensa alle differenze fra Banksy (arte di strada), Cattelan (arte irriverente anche per le piazze), e l'arte concettuale (arte per pochi colti) o Caravan (arte politica simbolica). E non è nemmeno vero che l'arte sia ridotta alla sola idea: esiste quella concettuale e quella formale (il suo esatto contrario); esistono moltissimi movimenti, da quelli più seri a quelli più commerciali e allucinanti. Quelli colti e quelli solo emozionali. Il punto, però, è che l'arte contemporanea (anche qui va fatto un distinguo: parlo ora dell'arte contemporanea diefinita 'attuale', dagli 'anni 60 in poi, non quella contemporanea detta 'classica' tipo Van Gogh etc.) necessita delle fonti. Per essere compresa e goduta -e giudicata- ha bisogno di una parte teorica, testuale (le fonti) non manifestata fisicamente o dichiarata esplicitamente nell'opera stessa. E' una delle sue regole. Ma quello che sembri dimenticare è che questa regola c'è sempre stata, solo che per qualche ragione ora sembra fare scandalo. Se ti chiedessi (a un te ipotetico, generale) quanto hai capito e cosa hai capito di alcune opere manieriste (torno all'esempio di prima ma potrei portartene 100 altri: le correnti simboliche hanno sempre attraversato ogni epoca del tempo, e Leonardo giocava un sacco al 'e no, non ve lo dico nemmeno se vi genuflettete'), le risposte sarebbero esilaranti. Però, vedi le teste, vedi i corpi, vedi i colori e dici: bello! Ma bello de che? Mica è un mobile! E' come se dicessi che Joyce non è arte perché non si capisce, invece Fabio Volo sì perché è semanticamente alla portata di tutti. A me sembra assurdo. In qualsiasi altro campo, se non ne sappiamo nulla, sospendamo il giudizio. Ma non in arte, mai in arte. Come se fosse offensivo non capire, e la colpa fosse dell'artista. 'M'ha dato dell'ingnorante, 'sto stronzo! Ma chi si crede di essere? Ma che è 'sta roba? La so fare anche io! E' astrusa! E' brutta! E' inutile! E' una truffa!" e blateramenti conseguenti. Insomma, il discorso è amplissimo e probabilmente (anzi certamente) non sono nemmeno io la persona più adeguata a sviscerarlo, dato che le mie maggiori competenze sono in un altro periodo. Ma se vai a Documenta (Kassel) la prima cosa che ti si forma in testa è un enorme punto interrogativo. Ora, se accett la sfida (sempre tu generico), comincia un percorso che alla fine ti formerà un giudizio di senso, quale che sia. Ma se invece il giudizio lo fai prima, a prima vista, come se fossi dio, beh, che dire...l'arte non è per te. Non è così grave, alla fine. Ci sarà sempre gente che detesta Bartòk, senza ragioni se non il gusto superficiale, e ama la musica leggera commerciale (altro esempio non personale). Si sceglie sempre in base alle conoscenze, ma lanciare giudizi inconsistenti basati sulla propria ignoranza è una cosa che si fa solo per l'arte (di vari tipi). Singolare, no?


Quanto hai scritto! Non ho il tempo per leggere tutto quanto.
Cmq credo di aver capito il senso del tuo discorso ed è quel senso che a me non ha mai convinto del tutto.
É verissimo che anche nel Rinascimento i pittori giocavano molto con i simboli in maniera quasi criptica (maestri in tal senso erano Botticelli, Giorgione e Tiziano, Giovanni Bellini, tanto per citarne qualcuno), ma lo facevano in un'epoca dove non era permesso sgarrare se non volevi ricevere una convocazione dal Tribunale della Santa Inquisizione. 
Per loro era una necessità.  Oggi invece si esaspera questo aspetto, che ha raggiunto nella pittura il suo limite estremo nell'astrattismo e poi oggi nell'arte concettuale in generale.
E il confine tra opera d'arte e cagata chi lo stabilisce? Secondo me il pubblico è sempre sovrano in tutto ciò e mi sembra che la sua risposta nei confronti di buona parte dell'arte attuale sia piuttosto emblematica. Aveva ragione Manzoni (lui sì davvero geniale) quando fece la merda d'artista. Una critica stupenda a tutto il circolo mondiale dell'arte, disposto ormai a considerare opera d'arte qualsiasi merda prodotta da chiunque venga considerato artista. 

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il solito infinito problema dell'arte contemporanea insieme a
> _potevo farlo anch'io.
> _


io l'opera di Manzoni la faccio tutti i giorni e a volte anche più di una volta al giorno


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> io l'opera di Manzoni la faccio tutti i giorni e a volte anche più di una volta al giorno


ma l'idea della scatola l'hai avuta?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quanto hai scritto! Non ho il tempo per leggere tutto quanto.
> Cmq credo di aver capito il senso del tuo discorso ed è quel senso che a me non ha mai convinto del tutto.
> É verissimo che anche nel Rinascimento i pittori giocavano molto con i simboli in maniera quasi criptica (maestri in tal senso erano Botticelli, Giorgione e Tiziano, Giovanni Bellini, tanto per citarne qualcuno), ma lo facevano in un'epoca dove non era permesso sgarrare se non volevi ricevere una convocazione dal Tribunale della Santa Inquisizione.
> *Per loro era una necessità*.  Oggi invece si esaspera questo aspetto, che ha raggiunto nella pittura il suo limite estremo nell'astrattismo e poi oggi nell'arte concettuale in generale.
> ...


che riduttività, questa frase...i 3 filosofi non hanno mai rischiato di essere oggetto di convocazione del Tribunale (primo esempio che m'è venuto in mente). E il confine lo pongono gli specialisti (in vario modo), come in letteratura, medicina, astrofisica, fisica, matematica and so on. E attento a Manzoni (che anche io trovo geniale): è uno di quelli per il quale "ma che è questa cagata? La so fare anche io!" è la frase più usata dell'epoca contemporanea.


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'idea della scatola l'hai avuta?


no ma ho avuto l'idea di ricoprirla di una sostanza trasparente che si indurisce all'aria o a forno con appositi catalizzatori e di infiocchettarla. So già la tua domanda e ti rispondo. gli effluvi non ci sono.
posso fa' li sordi?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che cosa intendi per comprensibile?
> scommetto riconoscibile.
> cioè devi capire che stai guardando arte e non un bidet in ceramica capovolto?
> Una Madonna, deve essere disegnata come una Madonna?
> ...


Comprensibile significa che deve essere bella. 
Nell'arte concettuale di oggi invece conta quasi solamente l'idea. Ma questa secondo me non è arte. O almeno. È un'arte monca. Manca l'estetica dell'opera. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che riduttività, questa frase...i 3 filosofi non hanno mai rischiato di essere oggetto di convocazione del Tribunale (primo esempio che m'è venuto in mente). E il confine lo pongono gli specialisti (in vario modo), come in letteratura, medicina, astrofisica, fisica, matematica and so on. E attento a Manzoni (che anche io trovo geniale): è uno di quelli per il quale "ma che è questa cagata? La so fare anche io!" è la frase più usata dell'epoca contemporanea.


No. L'arte non è medicina.  Non è astrofisica.  Non è una scienza. L'arte è espressione.  La puoi studiare in modo scientifico come fai con uno sport o con i sentimenti, ma poi chi stabilisce questi confini è sempre il pubblico. Gli specialusti dell'arte sono come i dottori dell'amore.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> no ma ho avuto l'idea di ricoprirla di una sostanza trasparente che si indurisce all'aria o a forno con appositi catalizzatori e di infiocchettarla. So già la tua domanda e ti rispondo. gli effluvi non ci sono.
> posso fa' li sordi?  :mrgreen:


se ci riesci sì. in fondo decide il fruitore finale


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Comprensibile significa c*he deve essere bella. *
> Nell'arte concettuale di oggi invece conta quasi solamente l'idea. Ma questa secondo me non è arte. O almeno. È un'arte monca. Manca l'estetica dell'opera.
> 
> Buscopann


ma non è mica vero.dipende intanto cosa intendiamo per bella
ma un 'opera può pure essere orrenda e provocatoria .


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

lo so che esistono i jeff koons purtroppo:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Comprensibile significa che deve essere bella.
> Nell'arte concettuale di oggi invece conta quasi solamente l'idea. Ma questa secondo me non è arte. O almeno. È un'arte monca. Manca l'estetica dell'opera.
> 
> Buscopann


ma deve essere bella in base a che e per chi? Esiste un bello oggettivo? E perché l'arte deve essere esteticamente bella? Grosz è bello? Le sculture di Daumier sono belle? Breugel (Pieter, the elder) è bello? Bosh è bello? Picasso è bello? Nolde è bello? Kirchner è bello? Le sculture di Wiligelmo sono belle? La Quinta del Sordo è bella? Per tutti?

Dimenticavo il Barocco! Eco, prendiamo le grandi pale del Maratta e quelle della seconda generazione del Baroco napoletano. Belle, quelle? Per tutti?


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *ma deve essere bella in base a che e per chi? Esiste un bello oggettivo? E perché l'arte deve essere esteticamente bella? *Grosz è bello? Le sculture di Daumier sono belle? Breugel (Pieter, the elder) è bello? Bosh è bello? Picasso è bello? Nolde è bello? Kirchner è bello? Le sculture di Wiligelmo sono belle? La Quinta del Sordo è bella? Per tutti?
> 
> Dimenticavo il Barocco! Eco, prendiamo le grandi pale del Maratta e quelle della seconda generazione del Baroco napoletano. Belle, quelle? Per tutti?


Infatti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No. L'arte non è medicina.  Non è astrofisica.  Non è una scienza. L'arte è espressione.  La puoi studiare in modo scientifico come fai con uno sport o con i sentimenti, ma poi chi stabilisce questi confini è sempre il pubblico. Gli specialusti dell'arte sono come i dottori dell'amore.
> 
> Buscopann


guarda che ti ho scritto anche letteratura, avrei potuto metterci anche musica. Non lo decidi tu che Cremonini musicalmente non vale una cippa. Lo fanno gli studiosi (o gli esperti, o i conoscitori) di musica e la sua storia. Poi, liberissimo di ascoltare Cremonini e non Bartòk perché il secondo non ha il ritornello. E di nuovo: Joyce, allora? Non è arte perché non capisci l'Ulisse o The Finnegans wake? Leggi Volo, tu?


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è mica vero.dipende intanto cosa intendiamo per bella
> ma un 'opera può pure essere orrenda e provocatoria .





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma deve essere bella in base a che e per chi? Esiste un bello oggettivo? E perché l'arte deve essere esteticamente bella? Grosz è bello? Le sculture di Daumier sono belle? Breugel (Pieter, the elder) è bello? Bosh è bello? Picasso è bello? Nolde è bello? Kirchner è bello? Le sculture di Wiligelmo sono belle? La Quinta del Sordo è bella? Per tutti?
> 
> Dimenticavo il Barocco! Eco, prendiamo le grandi pale del Maratta e quelle della seconda generazione del Baroco napoletano. Belle, quelle? Per tutti?





Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti.


Lo decide il pubblico cosa è bello.
Quando stai davanti alla facciata del Duomo di Orvieto puoi anche trovare qualcuno che ti dice "mi fa cagare", ma la maggior parte della gente ti dirà che è uno spettacolo, anche senza conoscerne storia e simbologia.
Questa è l'immediatezza dell'arte. L'immediatezza di scatenare emozioni anche senza conoscere i retroscena di un'opera.
Se alla maggior parte del pubblico l'arte contemporanea spesso fa cagare, non è colpa del pubblico che non capisce un cavolo, ma è colpa degli artisti che stanno ormai utilizzando linguaggi incomprensibili e che si sono allontanati dalla gente comune. L'arte deve emozionare in primo luogo. E l'emozione deve essere immediata. Come un pugno nello stomaco.
Van Gogh era autodidatta e sapeva disegnare poco più che benino. Ma Van Gogh è un pugno nello stomaco. Jeff Koons cos'è invece? E' tutto questo? Ma manco per sogno..

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *guarda che ti ho scritto anche letteratura, avrei potuto metterci anche musica*. Non lo decidi tu che Cremonini musicalmente non vale una cippa. Lo fanno gli studiosi (o gli esperti, o i conoscitori) di musica e la sua storia. Poi, liberissimo di ascoltare Cremonini e non Bartòk perché il secondo non ha il ritornello. E di nuovo: Joyce, allora? Non è arte perché non capisci l'Ulisse o The Finnegans wake? Leggi Volo, tu?


No,no..Quando si parla di musica poi ancora meno. Spesso i musicologi e i critici musicali non sanno neppure come si strimpella una chitarra.
Tutte le arti devono emozionare. E' il pubblico che decide cosa emoziona e cosa no. Il critico può spiegarmi un'opera. Perché lui la studia. E' il suo lavoro. Ma ciò che è bello lo decido io con la mia sensibilità. Dietro un quadro tutto rosso ci puoi trovare il più grande messaggio pacifista del secolo. Ma resta un quadro tutto rosso. Esteticamente è una boiata. E la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non pagherà una lira per vedere un quadro tutto rosso. Non è colpa delle persone. E' colpa dell'opera d'arte, la quale è viva solo se comunica al pubblico qualcosa. Altrimenti è un'opera muta. O morta.

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo decide il pubblico cosa è bello.
> Quando stai davanti alla facciata del Duomo di Orvieto puoi anche trovare qualcuno che ti dice "mi fa cagare", ma la maggior parte della gente ti dirà che è uno spettacolo, anche senza conoscerne storia e simbologia.
> Questa è l'immediatezza dell'arte. L'immediatezza di scatenare emozioni anche senza conoscere i retroscena di un'opera.
> Se alla maggior parte del pubblico l'arte contemporanea spesso fa cagare, non è colpa del pubblico che non capisce un cavolo, ma è colpa degli artisti che stanno ormai utilizzando linguaggi incomprensibili e che si sono allontanati dalla gente comune. L'arte deve emozionare in primo luogo. E l'emozione deve essere immediata. Come un pugno nello stomaco.
> ...


ma tutti questi "l'arte deve" e "l'arte deve" dove li prendi, scusa? Dunque, vediamo: l'arte deve essere bella (cioè con soggetto immediatamente comprensibile anche a quelli che non hanno 'sprecato' un solo secondo della propria vita per imparare qualcosa sull'arte), emozionare immediatamente (altro concetto fumosissimo e certo non universale)...e deve essere bella e emozionare immediatamente per la maggioranza. La stessa che partecipa attivamente all'analfabetismo di ritorno di questi ultimi decenni, la stessa che non legge, la stessa che parla di calcio al bar la mattina e magari la stessa che votava Berlusconi, etc. etc. Ammazza, se fossi un'artista mi suiciderei immediatamente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No,no..Quando si parla di musica poi ancora meno. Spesso i musicologi e i critici musicali non sanno neppure come si strimpella una chitarra.
> Tutte le arti devono emozionare. E' il pubblico che decide cosa emoziona e cosa no. Il critico può spiegarmi un'opera. Perché lui la studia. E' il suo lavoro. Ma ciò che è bello lo decido io con la mia sensibilità. Dietro un quadro tutto rosso ci puoi trovare il più grande messaggio pacifista del secolo. Ma resta un quadro tutto rosso. Esteticamente è una boiata. E la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non pagherà una lira per vedere un quadro tutto rosso. Non è colpa delle persone. E' colpa dell'opera d'arte, la quale è viva solo se comunica al pubblico qualcosa. Altrimenti è un'opera muta. O morta.
> 
> Buscopann


o la gente è sorda e se ne fregia.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No,no..Quando si parla di musica poi ancora meno. Spesso i musicologi e i critici musicali non sanno neppure come si strimpella una chitarra.
> Tutte le arti devono emozionare. E' il pubblico che decide cosa emoziona e cosa no. Il critico può spiegarmi un'opera. Perché lui la studia. E' il suo lavoro. Ma ciò che è bello lo decido io con la mia sensibilità. Dietro un quadro tutto rosso ci puoi trovare il più grande messaggio pacifista del secolo. Ma resta un quadro tutto rosso. Esteticamente è una boiata. E la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non pagherà una lira per vedere un quadro tutto rosso. Non è colpa delle persone. E' colpa dell'opera d'arte, la quale è viva solo se comunica al pubblico qualcosa. Altrimenti è un'opera muta. O morta.
> 
> Buscopann


Il problema della musica è questo:
L'opera d'arte è la partitura?
L'opera d'arte è la prima esecuzione assoluta?
Una particolare interpretazione di un grande interprete?

Sovente i critici musicali
sono esecutori mancati...eheeheheheh


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tutti questi "l'arte deve" e "l'arte deve" dove li prendi, scusa? Dunque, vediamo: l'arte deve essere bella (cioè con soggetto immediatamente comprensibile anche a quelli che non hanno 'sprecato' un solo secondo della propria vita per imparare qualcosa sull'arte), emozionare immediatamente (altro concetto fumosissimo e certo non universale)...e deve essere bella e emozionare immediatamente per la maggioranza. La stessa che partecipa attivamente all'analfabetismo di ritorno di questi ultimi decenni, la stessa che non legge, la stessa che parla di calcio al bar la mattina e magari la stessa che votava Berlusconi, etc. etc. Ammazza, se fossi un'artista mi suiciderei immediatamente.


Chi affolla il Louvre o gli Uffizi sono tutti analfabeti? Molti di loro la pensano esattamente come me sull'arte contemporanea. 
L'arte si è allontanata dalla gente. Non è successo il contrario. Perché la gente che affolla i musei c'è sempre. Eccome se c'è. Però scelgono di vedere ciò che piace. E quello che piace spesso non è l'arte contemporanea. Il sospetto che qualcuno ci stia fortemente prendendo per il culo in me è sempre più forte :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema della musica è questo:
> L'opera d'arte è la partitura?
> L'opera d'arte è la prima esecuzione assoluta?
> Una particolare interpretazione di un grande interprete?
> ...


Ma infatti. Stabilire che un'opera è una grande opera con critiri tecnici e scientifici è un'eresia.

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No,no..Quando si parla di musica poi ancora meno. Spesso i musicologi e i critici musicali non sanno neppure come si strimpella una chitarra.
> Tutte le arti devono emozionare. E' il pubblico che decide cosa emoziona e cosa no. Il critico può spiegarmi un'opera. Perché lui la studia. E' il suo lavoro. Ma ciò che è bello lo decido io con la mia sensibilità. Dietro un quadro tutto rosso ci puoi trovare il più grande messaggio pacifista del secolo. Ma resta un quadro tutto rosso. Esteticamente è una boiata. E la stragrande maggioranza delle persone non pagherà una lira per vedere un quadro tutto rosso. Non è colpa delle persone. E' colpa dell'opera d'arte, la quale *è viva solo se comunica al pubblico qualcosa. Altrimenti è un'opera muta.* O morta.
> 
> Buscopann


e poi, anche io sono pubblico. Se a me comunica qualcosa, e tantissimo, Rothko, e a te no, è muta? O la tua opinione (ipotesi) vale più della mia, che per altro ci ho speso una vita a studiare arte, perché è condivisa da molti?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2014)

Dominique Vivant-Denon, un'illuminista che poi accompagnò Napoleone in Egitto e là gli organizzò furti succosi, fu colui che per la prima volta nella storia nel 1794 aprì una galleria d'arte al pubblico. Era il nucleo del Louvre. Nobile intento suo fu rendere l'arte fruibile a tutti. Molto illuminista, egli credeva nella possibilità che l'arte parlasse a tutti, perché tutti sono dotati di ragione nonché di senso estetico (che le si accompagna).

I musei non sono sempre esistiti, sono una formazione storica. E personalmente sognerei il loro tramonto, non come lo sognarono i Futuristi, ma pressappoco, perché avevano ragione.

Oggi ti piace la Gioconda perché l'opinione pubblica e i riusi dell'arte hanno deciso che è ammirevole e soprattutto perché sta in un museo che resta il più prestigioso del mondo (e quello col maggior numero di visitatori all'anno nonché il più alto fatturato). Come dire che sicuramente dio è morto, ma non ancora del tutto nel mondo della fruizione di massa dell'arte, dove conta l'autorevolezza dell'istituzione (o del critico, più raramente).
Ora, questa fruizione di massa è cosa orribile proprio perché si esercita nei musei rinomati oppure nelle code per accedere a qualche mostra volante di artisti stranoti che appunto la tradizione ha voluto etichettare come artisti.
Si maschera il mercato con l'insufflare ossigeno in un corpo morto, quello dell'Arte, appunto.

Per questo è piuttosto onesto chi predilige quelle che qui ha chiamato "arti applicate", perché almeno quelle sono funzionali e oggi tutto è funzionale. Essere in sintonia con il proprio tempo è la prima imprescindibile funzione dell'arte. L'arte ha da essere necessaria o non è. A me pare che necessaria non sia più da un paio di secoli almeno.
Se la si vuole trovare, magari è meglio cercarla nell'artigianato paziente di qualche fabbricatore amorevole (e patetico) di oggetti in proprio. Di sicuro non nelle mostre e nei musei.

Quanto a me, tra il salvare la Gioconda o una vita umana, lì per lì credo salverei la vita umana, ma se devo rispondere non ho dubbi che salverei la Gioconda. Ma perché io amo ciò che è morto assai più di ciò che è vivo e non mi sento contemporanea.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chi affolla il Louvre o gli Uffizi sono tutti analfabeti? Molti di loro la pensano esattamente come me sull'arte contemporanea.
> L'arte si è allontanata dalla gente. Non è successo il contrario. Perché la gente che affolla i musei c'è sempre. Eccome se c'è. Però scelgono di vedere ciò che piace. E quello che piace spesso non è l'arte contemporanea. *Il sospetto che qualcuno ci stia fortemente prendendo per il culo in me è sempre più forte* :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


certo che esiste anche quello ma non credo che questo possa dar modo di arrivare a  dare un'etichetta di serie b ad un'arte che semplicemente rappresenta il tempo che stiamo vivendo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chi affolla il Louvre o gli Uffizi sono tutti analfabeti? *Molti di loro la pensano esattamente come me sull'arte contemporanea. *
> L'arte si è allontanata dalla gente. Non è successo il contrario. Perché la gente che affolla i musei c'è sempre. Eccome se c'è. Però scelgono di vedere ciò che piace. E quello che piace spesso non è l'arte contemporanea. Il sospetto che qualcuno ci stia fortemente prendendo per il culo in me è sempre più forte :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Ommadonna, te ne posso portare altrettanti che pensano che l'arte moderna è grandiosa certo, ma che ha fatto il suo tempo e l'arte contemporanea è sublime. Vai a Moma PS1 (la sezione impercontemporanea del Moma, collocata nel Bronx) e vedi se c'è pubblico o no. La coda è sempre quintupla di quella impacchetta l'isolato del Moma. (ripeto, io sono modernista, eh. Non me ne viene nulla a difendere l'arte attuale)


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> o la gente è sorda e se ne fregia.


Non è la gente che deve interessarsi all'arte. E' l'arte che deve spontaneamente attrarre la gente emozionandola. Se non ci riesce, se manca questo obiettivo, vuol dire che l'opera non ha raggiunto il suo scopo. Il primo scopo dell'arte. Quello di emozionare. E prima ancora del messaggio, ciò che emoziona (sia in senso positivo, che negativo, di turbamento) è com'è l'opera. Come appare ai nostri occhi.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ommadonna, te ne posso portare *altrettanti* che pensano che l'arte moderna è grandiosa certo, ma che ha fatto il suo tempo e l'arte contemporanea è sublime. Vai a Moma PS1 (la sezione impercontemporanea del Moma, collocata nel Bronx) e vedi se c'è pubblico o no. La coda è sempre quintupla di quella impacchetta l'isolato del Moma. (ripeto, io sono modernista, eh. Non me ne viene nulla a difendere l'arte attuale)


Che ce ne siano non ho dubbi. Ma che siano altrettanti mi gioco i miei stipendi da qui alla pensione 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è la gente che *deve *interessarsi all'arte. E' l'arte che deve spontaneamente attrarre la gente emozionandola. Se non ci riesce, se manca questo obiettivo, vuol dire che l'opera non ha raggiunto il suo scopo. Il primo scopo dell'arte. Quello di emozionare. E prima ancora del messaggio, ciò che emoziona (sia in senso positivo, che negativo, di turbamento) è com'è l'opera. Come appare ai nostri occhi.
> 
> Buscopann


l'arte non deve nulla; tu continui a darle degli obblighi e delle etichette che non hanno senso; si parla di concetti astratti in continua evoluzione


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Chi affolla il Louvre o gli Uffizi sono tutti analfabeti?* Molti di loro la pensano esattamente come me sull'arte contemporanea.
> L'arte si è allontanata dalla gente. Non è successo il contrario. Perché la gente che affolla i musei c'è sempre. Eccome se c'è. Però scelgono di vedere ciò che piace. E quello che piace spesso non è l'arte contemporanea. Il sospetto che qualcuno ci stia fortemente prendendo per il culo in me è sempre più forte :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


tutti no, proprio tanti sì. Che ci vanno 'perché si fa', perché quando sei a Parigi (o Firenze) non puoi non andarci, etc. etc. Quelli che non sanno nemmeno distingure un originale da una copia, ad esempio (visti più e più volte, so di che parlo). Che vanno a caccia dei cartellini, perché se conoscono il nome è "oh...magnifico!" altrimenti nemmeno tirano su la faccia.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Cmq non mi convincerete mai. Fino ad oggi non ce l'ha fatta nessuno 
Dell'arte contemporanea diciamo che mi piacciono le installazioni. Ecco..se non altro son divertenti, soprattutto quando ci puoi entrare in mezzo 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

ma perché porca miseria si devono  contrapporre classica, moderna, contemporanea??


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Stabilire che un'opera è una grande opera con critiri tecnici e scientifici è un'eresia.
> 
> Buscopann


io non ho parlato di scientificità. Io ho parlato di approfondimento, competenza, e soprattutto conoscenza. Che è richiesta (anche per il 'volgo') nelle materie scientifiche, ma in quelle artistiche ognuno si sente in diritto di dire qualasiasi cosa, perché tanto la competenza e la conoscenza non sono necessarie. Io risnudo i canini.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq non mi convincerete mai. Fino ad oggi non ce l'ha fatta nessuno
> Dell'arte contemporanea diciamo che mi piacciono le installazioni. Ecco..se non altro son divertenti, soprattutto quando ci puoi entrare in mezzo
> 
> Buscopann


ma chi ti vuole convincere?
è sacrosanto che tu possa apprezzare quello che vuoi, l'importante che non estenda agli altri e tu non dia definizioni e indicazioni generali


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tutti no, proprio tanti sì. Che ci vanno 'perché si fa', perché quando sei a Parigi (o Firenze) non puoi non andarci, etc. etc. Quelli che non sanno nemmeno distingure un originale da una copia, ad esempio (visti più e più volte, so di che parlo). Che vanno a caccia dei cartellini, perché se conoscono il nome è "oh...magnifico!" altrimenti nemmeno tirano su la faccia.


 i

Io credo che invece il pubblico dell'arte non sia a caccia di cartellini. Chi entra in un museo, nella maggior parte dei casi, è perché vuole vedere arte. Vuole vedere una cosa che piace. Che emozioni. Se l'emozione non arriva, allora il pubblico a vedere l'arte non ci va più

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq non mi convincerete mai. Fino ad oggi non ce l'ha fatta nessuno
> Dell'arte contemporanea diciamo che mi piacciono le installazioni. Ecco..se non altro son divertenti, soprattutto quando ci puoi entrare in mezzo
> 
> Buscopann


ma io non ti voglio convincere: a me se vai a tale mostra o l'altra cosa pensi che mi cambi? Ti voglio solo dire che la tua 'opinione' è obosleta e che... "ma parlo mai di astrofisica, io? eh?" è un'umiltà troppo spesso dimenticata in arte (in ogni, arte).


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *l'arte non deve nulla*; tu continui a darle degli obblighi e delle etichette che non hanno senso; si parla di concetti astratti in continua evoluzione


Hai ragione. Ho usato il verbo sbagliato.
Era solo per far capire come mai il pubblico si è allontanato dall'arte. Ma credo che il concetto sia stato capito. Poi io e te sono anni che ci confrontiamo su questa cosa e resteremo, come è giusto che sia, sempre della nostra idea. 

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché porca miseria si devono  contrapporre classica, moderna, contemporanea??


... la medievale che t'ha fatto, grande dea?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> i
> 
> Io credo che invece il pubblico dell'arte non sia a caccia di cartellini. Chi entra in un museo, nella maggior parte dei casi, è perché vuole vedere arte. Vuole vedere una cosa che piace. Che emozioni. Se l'emozione non arriva, allora il pubblico a vedere l'arte non ci va più
> 
> Buscopann


veramente, Busco, credo di avere un campione più copioso del tuo. Al Louvre c'ho anche lavorato -e collaborato alla redazione di mostre- per 5 inverni. Tralascio poi di menzionare con quale frequenza vado nei musei.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo decide il pubblico cosa è bello.
> Quando stai davanti alla facciata del Duomo di Orvieto puoi anche trovare qualcuno che ti dice "mi fa cagare", ma la maggior parte della gente ti dirà che è uno spettacolo, anche senza conoscerne storia e simbologia.
> *Questa è l'immediatezza dell'arte. L'immediatezza di scatenare emozioni anche senza conoscere i retroscena di un'opera.*
> Se alla maggior parte del pubblico l'arte contemporanea spesso fa cagare, non è colpa del pubblico che non capisce un cavolo, ma è colpa degli artisti che stanno ormai utilizzando linguaggi incomprensibili e che si sono allontanati dalla gente comune. L'arte deve emozionare in primo luogo. E l'emozione deve essere immediata. Come un pugno nello stomaco.
> ...


Si, è vero... anch'io penso che la vera qualità di un'opera sia percettibile anche senza nessuna preparazione. Chiaramente chi ha una formazione artistica saprà poi approfondirne la prima percezione.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché porca miseria si devono contrapporre classica, moderna, contemporanea??


Perché lo si fa per qualsiasi cosa. Ma nessuno è in grado di dire se era meglio Pelé o Maradona
. Però il sospetto che entrambi fossero meglio di Vidal è fondato

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ... la medievale che t'ha fatto, grande dea?


ci siamo litigate


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci siamo litigate



:incazzato::incazzato::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dominique Vivant-Denon, un'illuminista che poi accompagnò Napoleone in Egitto e là gli organizzò furti succosi, fu colui che per la prima volta nella storia nel 1794 aprì una galleria d'arte al pubblico. Era il nucleo del Louvre. Nobile intento suo fu rendere l'arte fruibile a tutti. Molto illuminista, egli credeva nella possibilità che l'arte parlasse a tutti, perché tutti sono dotati di ragione nonché di senso estetico (che le si accompagna).
> 
> I musei non sono sempre esistiti, sono una formazione storica. E personalmente sognerei il loro tramonto, non come lo sognarono i Futuristi, ma pressappoco, perché avevano ragione.
> 
> ...


Non mi avete cagato perché l'avete già detto? Scusate, non ho tempo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non mi avete cagato perché l'avete già detto? Scusate, non ho tempo.


no, io sinceramente sono rimasta interdetta. Per me la roba è roba, ciò che è morto non è più e quello che è importante deve ancora venire, sicchè...


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non mi avete cagato perché l'avete già detto? Scusate, non ho tempo.


Io personalmente perché "Essere in sintonia con il proprio tempo è la prima imprescindibile funzione dell'arte. L'arte ha da essere necessaria o non è." sono due frasi lapidarie delle quali non ravviso senso (visto che molta arte è contro il proprio tempo, ci confligge o precorre quello futuro e la necessità è un valore soggettivo la ui percezione è ben sfumata) né condivido. E non condivido nemmeno gli strali contro la fruizione di massa tout court (sono ben più contraria al collezionismo privato e la distruzione delle opere d'arte è fuori da ogni mia fibra); non credo l'arte sia morta e in più, chi scrive "[...] un automobile ruggente, che sembra correre sulla mitraglia, è più bello della Vittoria di Samotracia; La poesia deve essere concepita come un violento assalto contro le forze ignote, per ridurle a prostrarsi davanti all'uomo; Noi vogliamo distruggere i musei, le biblioteche, le accademie d'ogni specie, [etc. etc.]" non ha ragione mai, nemmeno per caso. 

*il genere di automobile in tempi fascisti era ancora in assestamento e i futuristi avrebbero preferito morire che conferire alla parola il genere femminile.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché lo si fa per qualsiasi cosa. Ma nessuno è in grado di dire se era meglio Pelé o Maradona
> . Però il sospetto che entrambi fossero meglio di Vidal è fondato
> 
> Buscopann


faccio finta di non leggere:unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, io sinceramente sono rimasta interdetta. *Per me la roba è roba*, ciò che è morto non è più e quello che è importante deve ancora venire, sicchè...


 :canna::canna:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non mi avete cagato perché l'avete già detto? Scusate, non ho tempo.


Io ti ho letto. Ma non ero d'accordo :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non ho parlato di scientificità. Io ho parlato di approfondimento, *competenza, e soprattutto conoscenza. Che è richiesta (anche per il 'volgo') nelle materie scientifiche, ma in quelle artistiche ognuno si sente in diritto di dire qualasiasi cosa, perché tanto la competenza e la conoscenza non sono necessarie*. Io risnudo i canini.


Le competenze sono fondamentali per approfondire e per valutare l'opera anche sotto altri aspetti
Ma se un'opera è bella e/o suscita emozioni lo fa in genere immediatamente, senza bisogno di particolari approfondimenti.
E' un po' quello che ho scritto quando ho fatto l'esempio del Duomo di Orvieto. Ma ci potevo mettere il Cristo Velato della Cappella San Severo di Napoli, la Cappella Sistina, la Pietà di Michelangelo, Piazza San Pietro, il Colosseo ecc...ecc..
Io lessi una volta una recensione di un critico su come visitare una mostra e un museo. Lui disse :" evitate audioguide o robe simili. Entrate e godetene. L'arte vi deve per prima cosa piacere. E' solo così che ci si appassiona e poi, a quel punto, lasciatevi cogliere anche dalla curiosità di approfondirla e di studiarla."
Io sono d'accordo con lui. La curiosità di approfondire mi viene se una cosa in primis mi piace. Degli artisti contemporanei (viventi intendo) non conosco bene quasi nessuno perché quasi nessuno è in grado di suscitare in me quel senso di curiosità, quella voglia di approfondire, che deriva innanzitutto dalla capacità di emozionare.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> faccio finta di non leggere:unhappy:


Se ci pensi sport e arte alla fine non sono pianeti così distanti. Sì lo so..il calcio non è più uno sport. Ho fatto l'esempio sbagliato 

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le competenze sono fondamentali per approfondire e per valutare l'opera anche sotto altri aspetti
> Ma se un'opera è bella e/o suscita emozioni lo fa in genere immediatamente, senza bisogno di particolari approfondimenti.
> E' un po' quello che ho scritto quando ho fatto l'esempio del Duomo di Orvieto. Ma ci potevo mettere il Cristo Velato della Cappella San Severo di Napoli, la Cappella Sistina, la Pietà di Michelangelo, Piazza San Pietro, il Colosseo ecc...ecc..
> Io lessi una volta una recensione di un critico su come visitare una mostra e un museo. Lui disse :" evitate audioguide o robe simili. Entrate e godetene. L'arte vi deve per prima cosa piacere. E' solo così che ci si appassiona e poi, a quel punto, lasciatevi cogliere anche dalla curiosità di approfondirla e di studiarla."
> ...


Io non sono d'accordo, ad esempio, nemmeno un po' e come me tantissimi nel campo. Molte cose non le apprezzi perché non le conosci o il lessico è troppo complicato per un'esperienza limitata. Viceversa, conoscendo si forma il gusto e molte cose che piacevano diventano banali, scontate, grossolane. Se ci si dovesse basare sull'impressione ignorante, in ogni campo, non ci sarebbe qualità nelle cose e nei giudizi. Per altro, pur avendolo studiato approfonditamente, io faccio parte di quella moltitudine di persone che non si emoziona nemmeno un po' di fronte al Colosseo, men che meno a Piazza San Pietro e è del tutto fuori dal mio gusto (emotivo, estetico, emozionale) il complesso della Cappella Sansevero (con forse come unica eccezione il Cristo Velato, ma nemmno tanto). Ma mai e poi mai direi "è brutto", "non è arte", "non serve", "ha fallito" etc etc. Attento a elevare il tuo gusto a dato universale.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2014)

però c'è da dire che l'arte contemporanea è molto influenzata dalla critica e dall'economia, che decidono di appoggiare un artista piuttosto che un altro, a prescindere da...tutto, mi pare


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> però c'è da dire che l'arte contemporanea è molto influenzata dalla critica e dall'economia, che decidono di appoggiare un artista piuttosto che un altro, a prescindere da...tutto, mi pare


indubbiamente; esistono i critici militanti, anche, che con grande spregiudicatezza spingono un artista o un movimento. Esistono opere indicizzate, cioè vendute spannometricamente (un tot al cm), come per la transavanguardia (Cucchi and co :unhappy. Però, tali procedure esistevano anche in tempi antichi, con i patrocinatori, i committenti, che spingevano di qua o di là (o verso di loro erano spinti alcuni artisti 'raccomandati' dai loro procuratori); per un'imperfatta promozione di sé lo stesso Borromini ha penato pene dell'inferno contro il 'rivale', pompato fino all'assurdo (quel pallone gonfiato di Bernini). Insomma, l'arte costa, è un bene 'voluttuario' di valore (materiale, culturale, esperessivo, etc) spesso immenso e il grande artista è considerato dio o semidio da molto tempo (pensiamo a Fidia); storture del mercato non devono stupirci. E' anche interessante vedere le fluttuazioni delle opere dei cosiddetti Old Masters (cioè pittori supernoti del Quattrocento, Cinquecento, Seicento) nel mercato privato e nelle aste. Io sto fra le altre cose conducendo uno studio delle fluttuazioni del gusto -e la relativa 'fortuna' ciclica di alcuni artisti ed alcuni temi (soggetti) rispetto ad altri- negli anni della formazione delle grandi collezioni private statunitensi (nuclei poi dei più importanti musei USA come il Met); in questo, i grandi mercanti d'arte newyorkesi hanno dettato legge e influenzato le scelte per più di mezzo secolo. Negli anni '30 un disegno del Cinquecento bolognese costava la metà di uno del Cinquecento romano (con l'eccezione della scuola di Raffaello), vent'anni dopo costava il doppio. La moda delle opere venete che prima nessuno si filava troppo, etc. C'è molto spesso alla base di queste fluttuazioni non uno studio specifico superpartes ma gli interessi economici di vendita. Lo stesso accade nel mondo contemporaneo, nella promozione di un artista sugli altri. Il giro di denaro è immenso. Però esistono studi seri, lavori critici ineccepibili, artisti di grandissima levatura, come sempre è stato.


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ti ho letto. Ma non ero d'accordo :carneval:
> Buscopann


quindi solo con me se non sei d'accordo la meni...:mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> indubbiamente; esistono i critici militanti, anche, che con grande spregiudicatezza spingono un artista o un movimento. Esistono opere indicizzate, cioè vendute spannometricamente (un tot al cm), come per la transavanguardia (Cucchi and co :unhappy. Però, tali procedure esistevano anche in tempi antichi, con i patrocinatori, i committenti, che spingevano di qua o di là (o verso di loro erano spinti alcuni artisti 'raccomandati' dai loro procuratori); per un'imperfatta promozione di sé lo stesso Borromini ha penato pene dell'inferno contro il 'rivale', pompato fino all'assurdo (quel pallone gonfiato di Bernini). Insomma, l'arte costa, è un bene 'voluttuario' di valore (materiale, culturale, esperessivo, etc) spesso immenso e il grande artista è considerato dio o semidio da molto tempo (pensiamo a Fidia); storture del mercato non devono stupirci. E' anche interessante vedere le fluttuazioni delle opere dei cosiddetti Old Masters (cioè pittori supernoti del Quattrocento, Cinquecento, Seicento) nel mercato privato e nelle aste. Io sto fra le altre cose conducendo uno studio delle fluttuazioni del gusto -e la relativa 'fortuna' ciclica di alcuni artisti ed alcuni temi (soggetti) rispetto ad altri- negli anni della formazione delle grandi collezioni private statunitensi (nuclei poi dei più importanti musei USA come il Met); in questo, i grandi mercanti d'arte newyorkesi hanno dettato legge e influenzato le scelte per più di mezzo secolo. Negli anni '30 un disegno del Cinquecento bolognese costava la metà di uno del Cinquecento romano (con l'eccezione della scuola di Raffaello), vent'anni dopo costava il doppio. La moda delle opere venete che prima nessuno si filava troppo, etc. C'è molto spesso alla base di queste fluttuazioni non uno studio specifico superpartes ma gli interessi economici di vendita. Lo stesso accade nel mondo contemporaneo, nella promozione di un artista sugli altri. Il giro di denaro è immenso. Però esistono studi seri, lavori critici ineccepibili, artisti di grandissima levatura, come sempre è stato.



appunto, quindi affermare che un'opera d'arte è tale perchè emoziona e colpisce chiunque, è una sciocchezza
o meglio, è una sciocchezza affermare che il tal artista famoso è sicuramente un artista che produce arte, e che quindi chi invece lo trova una ciofeca non capisce nulla


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

creare è un po' morire


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto, quindi affermare che un'opera d'arte è tale perchè emoziona e colpisce chiunque, è una sciocchezza
> o meglio, è una sciocchezza affermare che il tal artista famoso è sicuramente un artista che produce arte, e che quindi chi invece lo trova una ciofeca non capisce nulla


sicuramente son sciocchezze entrambe le espressioni. Ma declassare l'arte contemporanea a mero gioco economico o di moda non è la strada giusta (anche perché io parlavo di storture, forzature, che ci sono peraltro sempre state, non della sua necessaria sostanza). Ed è anche sciocchezza pensare che, non conoscendo niente nel campo, si possa giudicare un'opera basandosi solo sul proprio, necessariamente limitato, gusto estetico. Per quello esistono le catene dei negozi di arredamento.


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> creare è un po' morire


 la mArte


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> la mArte



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

oh, ma nessuno mi ringrazia chè questo thread è scaturito da una mia opinione su rabarbaro?


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo, ad esempio, nemmeno un po' e come me tantissimi nel campo. Molte cose non le apprezzi perché non le conosci o il lessico è troppo complicato per un'esperienza limitata. Viceversa, conoscendo si forma il gusto e molte cose che piacevano diventano banali, scontate, grossolane. Se ci si dovesse basare sull'impressione ignorante, in ogni campo, non ci sarebbe qualità nelle cose e nei giudizi. Per altro, pur avendolo studiato approfonditamente, io faccio parte di quella moltitudine di persone che non si emoziona nemmeno un po' di fronte al Colosseo, men che meno a Piazza San Pietro e è del tutto fuori dal mio gusto (emotivo, estetico, emozionale) il complesso della Cappella Sansevero (con forse come unica eccezione il Cristo Velato, ma nemmno tanto). Ma mai e poi mai direi "è brutto", "non è arte", "non serve", "ha fallito" etc etc. *Attento a elevare il tuo gusto a dato universale*.


Non è il mio gusto. E' il gusto più diffuso del pubblico. 
Metti davanti a San Pietro 1000 persone tra esperti d'arte, ignoranti e chi vuoi tu. l'80 e più per cento delle persone ti diranno che è splendida.
Metti le stesse 1000 persone davanti al cuoricino di Jeff Koons. Vedrai che le percentuali cambiano radicalmente. E non serve uno studio per assodarlo.
Non si può fare spallucce davanti a quella che è una realtà. Io non sto dicendo che esiste l'arte di serie A e l'arte di serie B. Sto solo dicendo quello che diceva Manzoni quando ha concepito "la merda d'artista".
L'arte senza pubblico non ha nessun senso. E l'arte contemporanea ha meno pubblico di quella che l'ha preceduta perché non è immediatamente comprensibile e spesso non ti fa neppure venire voglia di capirla e approfondirla. 
Questo è un dato di fatto. Ma oggettivo, innegabile. 

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> oh, ma nessuno mi ringrazia chè questo thread è scaturito da una mia opinione su rabarbaro?


 io


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> quindi solo con me se non sei d'accordo la meni...:mrgreen::mrgreen:​


Il thread di Fantastica era cosa complicata. Riesco a seguire un filone di discussione per volta :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è il mio gusto. E' il gusto più diffuso del pubblico.
> Metti davanti a San Pietro 1000 persone tra esperti d'arte, ignoranti e chi vuoi tu. l'80 e più per cento delle persone ti diranno che è splendida.
> Metti le stesse 1000 persone davanti al cuoricino di Jeff Koons. Vedrai che le percentuali cambiano radicalmente. E non serve uno studio per assodarlo.
> Non si può fare spallucce davanti a quella che è una realtà. Io non sto dicendo che esiste l'arte di serie A e l'arte di serie B. Sto solo dicendo quello che diceva Manzoni quando ha concepito "la merda d'artista".
> ...


sono d'accordo. dai su, una tela squarciata di fontana non può emozionare quanto i bronzi di riace. suvvia...


----------



## Nicka (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> oh, ma nessuno mi ringrazia chè questo thread è scaturito da una mia opinione su rabarbaro?


Grazie...


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. dai su, *una tela squarciata di fontana* non può emozionare quanto i bronzi di riace. suvvia...


Altro bel furbacchione 

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il thread di Fantastica era cosa complicata. *Riesco a seguire un filone di discussione per volta :mrgreen:*
> 
> Buscopann


sii sincero...con me ti viene meglio farlo:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sii sincero...con me ti viene meglio farlo:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Perché scrivi una o due righe per volta. Fantastica è impegnativa :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Altro bel furbacchione
> 
> Buscopann


Ligabue mi emoziona pur non avendo nessun tipo di concetto dietro


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché scrivi una o due righe per volta. Fantastica è impegnativa :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


che bugiardo del cavolo....rabarbaro l'hai letto però:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è il mio gusto. E' il gusto più diffuso del pubblico.
> Metti davanti a San Pietro 1000 persone tra esperti d'arte, ignoranti e chi vuoi tu. l'80 e più per cento delle persone ti diranno che è splendida.
> Metti le stesse 1000 persone davanti al cuoricino di Jeff Koons. Vedrai che le percentuali cambiano radicalmente. E non serve uno studio per assodarlo.
> Non si può fare spallucce davanti a quella che è una realtà. Io non sto dicendo che esiste l'arte di serie A e l'arte di serie B. Sto solo dicendo quello che diceva Manzoni quando ha concepito "la merda d'artista".
> ...


ma scusa, dipende da quello che prendi in considerazione (e di storici dell'arte che ti parlano di p.zza sa, Pietro come 'splendida' non ne conosco. Come 'grandiosa' sì). Paragonami tu i numeri di, che so, una mostra di Picasso (o una ul cubismo analitico, che per definizione non emoziona) con gli ingressi del complesso Sansevero (lo citavi tu) e poi mi dici chi incassa di più. E poi, ma chi se ne frega. Ripeto: definisci il valore letterario di un libro per le sue caratteristiche intrinseche sia implicite che esplicite o dagli incassi? Perché se è la seconda, allora quei prodotti commerciali di nessuna qualità quali i libri di Dan Brown sono i maggiori capolavori letterari ever. E questo vale per la letteratura, la musica, l'arte visiva, l'architettura, etc.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. dai su, una tela squarciata di fontana non può emozionare quanto i bronzi di riace. suvvia...


stà buonino, su :smile:


a me la tecnica raramente emoziona (tranne il tratto nei disegni, ma è il mio tallone d'achille)


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> stà buonino, su :smile:
> 
> 
> a me la tecnica raramente emoziona (tranne il tratto nei disegni, ma è il mio tallone d'achille)


che intendi per tecnica?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> che intendi per tecnica?


il virtuosismo tecnico, l'illusionismo (come ad esempio la magistrale fusione a cera persa dei due bronzoni).
Fra loro e una combustione di Burri non ho dubbi su quale delle due mi fa torcere di più (emozionalmente parlando).


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scusa, dipende da quello che prendi in considerazione (e di storici dell'arte che ti parlano di p.zza sa, Pietro come 'splendida' non ne conosco. Come 'grandiosa' sì). Paragonami tu i numeri di, che so, una mostra di Picasso (o una ul cubismo analitico, che per definizione non emoziona) con gli ingressi del complesso Sansevero (lo citavi tu) e poi mi dici chi incassa di più. E poi, ma chi se ne frega. Ripeto: definisci il valore letterario di un libro per le sue caratteristiche intrinseche sia implicite che esplicite o dagli incassi? Perché se è la seconda, allora quei prodotti commerciali di nessuna qualità quali i libri di Dan Brown sono i maggiori capolavori letterari ever. E questo vale per la letteratura, la musica, l'arte visiva, l'architettura, etc.


E chi dice che Picasso non emoziona? 
Il Guernica non emoziona?!
E' un esempio sbagliato. Nessuno si metterebbe a discutere Picasso!

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> che bugiardo del cavolo....rabarbaro l'hai letto però:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Rabarbaro merita..quasi sempre 

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il virtuosismo tecnico, l'illusionismo (come ad esempio la magistrale fusione a cera persa dei due bronzoni).
> Fra loro e una combustione di Burri non ho dubbi su quale delle due mi fa torcere di più (emozionalmente parlando).


https://www.google.com/search?q=com...SA4gTLmoH4Cg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=576

parli di queste opere?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E chi dice che Picasso non emoziona?
> Il Guernica non emoziona?!
> E' un esempio sbagliato. Nessuno si metterebbe a discutere Picasso!
> 
> Buscopann


chi ha parlato di Guernica? (per altro, se non sai cos'è, come diceva Sbri, difficile che sia emozionante come dici). Io ho detto cubismo analitico (che è sempre Picasso, eh, inseme a Bracque e alla fine Gris).


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=com...SA4gTLmoH4Cg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=576
> 
> parli di queste opere?



chiaramente


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Rabarbaro merita..quasi sempre
> 
> Buscopann


anche se è inutile:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io personalmente perché "Essere in sintonia con il proprio tempo è la prima imprescindibile funzione dell'arte. L'arte ha da essere necessaria o non è." sono due frasi lapidarie delle quali non ravviso senso (visto che molta arte è contro il proprio tempo, ci confligge o precorre quello futuro e la necessità è un valore soggettivo la ui percezione è ben sfumata) né condivido. E non condivido nemmeno gli strali contro la fruizione di massa tout court (sono ben più contraria al collezionismo privato e la distruzione delle opere d'arte è fuori da ogni mia fibra); non credo l'arte sia morta e in più, chi scrive "[...] un automobile ruggente, che sembra correre sulla mitraglia, è più bello della Vittoria di Samotracia; La poesia deve essere concepita come un violento assalto contro le forze ignote, per ridurle a prostrarsi davanti all'uomo; Noi vogliamo distruggere i musei, le biblioteche, le accademie d'ogni specie, [etc. etc.]" non ha ragione mai, nemmeno per caso.
> 
> *il genere di automobile in tempi fascisti era ancora in assestamento e i futuristi avrebbero preferito morire che conferire alla parola il genere femminile.


Eppure nella musica vi è stata sovente una diffrazione temporale no?
Le opere "nuove" anticipano quello che sarà il gusto no?
Per me...guarda...se Mozart fosse vissuto altri 40 anni...non ci sarebbe stato Beethoven...
Le strade che aprono i musicisti, spece alla fine della vita sconcertano e disorientano...

Chi era pronto che so alla Sacre di Strawinsky?

Chi era pronto al finale della seconda sonata di Chopin?

Chi era pronto alle ultime opere di Beethoven?

Chi all'ultimo Liszt?

In genere sono i musicisti a seguire che si appropriano dei valori epifanici dei loro predecessori...

Liszt preannuncia Debussy o Ravel no?

E i suoi contemporanei dicevano, povero Liszt oramai è vecchio e impazzito...

Vediamo Bach.
I suoi contemporanei lo detestavano.
Il grande uomo dell'epoca era Telemann.

Prendiamo che so Schubert...con un'opera stravolgente...la Sinfonia la grande...
Bon fu detta dagli orchestrali dell'epoca ineseguibile...

[video=youtube;kNocKxKd8-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNocKxKd8-I[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Eppure nella musica vi è stata sovente una diffrazione temporale no?
> Le opere "nuove" anticipano quello che sarà il gusto no?*
> Per me...guarda...se Mozart fosse vissuto altri 40 anni...non ci sarebbe stato Beethoven...
> *Le strade che aprono i musicisti, spece alla fine della vita sconcertano e disorientano...*
> ...


appunto! Sono d'accordo (poi, bisogna vedere: non è detto che nuovo voglia dire geniale o precursore)


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io personalmente perché "Essere in sintonia con il proprio tempo è la prima imprescindibile funzione dell'arte. L'arte ha da essere necessaria o non è." sono due frasi lapidarie delle quali non ravviso senso (visto che molta arte è contro il proprio tempo, ci confligge o precorre quello futuro e la necessità è un valore soggettivo la ui percezione è ben sfumata) né condivido. E non condivido nemmeno gli strali contro la fruizione di massa tout court (sono ben più contraria al collezionismo privato e la distruzione delle opere d'arte è fuori da ogni mia fibra); non credo l'arte sia morta e in più, chi scrive "[...] un automobile ruggente, che sembra correre sulla mitraglia, è più bello della Vittoria di Samotracia; La poesia deve essere concepita come un violento assalto contro le forze ignote, per ridurle a prostrarsi davanti all'uomo; Noi vogliamo distruggere i musei, le biblioteche, le accademie d'ogni specie, [etc. etc.]" non ha ragione mai, nemmeno per caso.
> 
> *il genere di automobile in tempi fascisti era ancora in assestamento e i futuristi avrebbero preferito morire che conferire alla parola il genere femminile.


Il 29 maggio 1913 al Théatre du Champs-Elysées di Parigi, la prima esecuzione del "Sacre du printemps" fu un fiasco colossale con urla, strepiti, litigi, perfino sfide a duello. Cento anni sono passati e a maggio in tutto il mondo si festeggia l'importante anniversario eseguendo la partitura che ha cambiato la storia della musica del Novecento. Così un balletto con un assolo di fagotto? E cosa danzavano quei ballerini che dovevano rappresentare i giochi della gioventù preistorica russa? Così la sala si divise, da un lato i feroci contestatori, dall'altra musicisti e intellettuali che difendevano Stravinskij: Ravel gridava «Genio, genio!» e uno spettatore inferocito replicava «Sporco ebreo!», dal suo palco Djaghilev supplicava «Vi prego, lasciate finire lo spettacolo». Cento anni dopo si festeggia "Le sacre": ormai un classico. 

[video=youtube;ZKtNC4LoTTM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKtNC4LoTTM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> appunto! Sono d'accordo (poi, bisogna vedere: non è detto che nuovo voglia dire geniale o precursore)


Infatti il TEMPO è il tamiso...(sessola)...
Oggi chi sa dirmi un'opera importante di Telemann?
Invece Bach è universalmente noto...
al punto che un Balkan Wolf in SZ...mi disse Lord...renditi conto che John Stagliano è il Bach del porno.

Ad esempio la genialità di Bach, non sta nell'innovazione...
Ma nel dare compimento...
Bach viene da 250 anni di contrappunti...ma dove lui ha portato la tecnica del contrappunto...
nessuno poi ha osato avvicinarsi...se non con enorme circospezione....
Beethoven stesso attese la maturità...

E nessuno ha più osato scrivere qualcosa del genere per quartetto per archi...

[video=youtube;6s0Mp7LFI-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s0Mp7LFI-k[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo decide il pubblico cosa è bello.
> Quando stai davanti alla facciata del Duomo di Orvieto puoi anche trovare qualcuno che ti dice "mi fa cagare", ma la maggior parte della gente ti dirà che è uno spettacolo, anche senza conoscerne storia e simbologia.
> Questa è l'immediatezza dell'arte. L'immediatezza di scatenare emozioni anche senza conoscere i retroscena di un'opera.
> Se alla maggior parte del pubblico l'arte contemporanea spesso fa cagare, non è colpa del pubblico che non capisce un cavolo, ma è colpa degli artisti che stanno ormai utilizzando linguaggi incomprensibili e che si sono allontanati dalla gente comune. L'arte deve emozionare in primo luogo. E l'emozione deve essere immediata. Come un pugno nello stomaco.
> ...


Dici il vero...
E te lo dico da concertista.
Se voglio il successo di pubblico, mi spiace 
devo suonare quello che un pubblico ama ascoltare.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, è vero... anch'io penso che la vera qualità di un'opera sia percettibile anche senza nessuna preparazione. Chiaramente chi ha una formazione artistica saprà poi approfondirne la prima percezione.


Si per me il complimento più bello è...
Io non capisco niente di musica ma quello che hai suonato era davvero bello...

Quando suoni opere che un pubblico insomma...

Ecco uno dei miei fischi più colossali con il pubblico...
E devo dire che fu un'opera che mi richiese enormi sacrifici...

Ma mi dissero...
Sembra che stai sbagliando tutto
Sembra che fai note a caso
Sembra che non sai suonare.

Fu una cosa terribile, finchè suonavo percepire il dissenso totale...

[video=youtube;b_WGdA-FSKc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_WGdA-FSKc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo decide il pubblico cosa è bello.
> Quando stai davanti alla facciata del Duomo di Orvieto puoi anche trovare qualcuno che ti dice "mi fa cagare", ma la maggior parte della gente ti dirà che è uno spettacolo, anche senza conoscerne storia e simbologia.
> Questa è l'immediatezza dell'arte. L'immediatezza di scatenare emozioni anche senza conoscere i retroscena di un'opera.
> Se alla maggior parte del pubblico l'arte contemporanea spesso fa cagare, non è colpa del pubblico che non capisce un cavolo, ma è colpa degli artisti che stanno ormai utilizzando linguaggi incomprensibili e che si sono allontanati dalla gente comune. L'arte deve emozionare in primo luogo. E l'emozione deve essere immediata. Come un pugno nello stomaco.
> ...


Ok parliamone e partiamo da qui:
Il DUomo di Orvieto
( per altro organo fantastico in disuso)fine ot...

La costruzione della chiesa fu avviata nel 1290 per volontà di papa Niccolò IV, allo scopo di dare degna collocazione al Corporale del miracolo di Bolsena. Disegnato in stile romanico da un artista sconosciuto (probabilmente Arnolfo di Cambio), in principio la direzione dei lavori fu affidata a fra Bevignate da Perugia a cui succedette ben presto, prima della fine del secolo, Giovanni di Uguccione, che introdusse le prime forme gotiche. Ai primi anni del Trecento lo scultore e architetto senese Lorenzo Maitani assunse il ruolo di capomastro dell'opera. Questi ampliò in forme gotiche l'abside e il transetto e determinò, pur non terminandola, l'aspetto della facciata che vediamo ancora oggi. Alla morte del Maitani, avvenuta nel 1330, i lavori erano tutt'altro che conclusi. Il ruolo di capomastro venne assunto da vari architetti-scultori che si succedettero nel corso degli anni, spesso per brevi periodi. Nel 1350-1356 venne costruita la Cappella del Corporale. Nel 1408-1444 venne costruita la Cappella di San Brizio, affrescata però solo più tardi (1447-1504). Anche i lavori della facciata si protrassero negli anni, fino ad essere completati solo nella seconda metà del 1500 da Ippolito Scalza, che costruì 3 delle 4 guglie della facciata. Il Duomo è da sempre intitolato alla Madonna Assunta.

Bon pensa a quante mani ci hanno lavorato...
E quelli che lo hanno costruito non avevano certo il concetto di arte di noi contemporanei.
E gli uomini del 1600 che lo videro finito
Non avevano nè i nostri occhi nè la nostra "sensibilità" artistica.
I loro occhi non avevano visto che so Gaudì.
E probabilmente se lo avessero potuto vedere, dicevano che ciafeca...
Ma coloro i quali costruirono il duomo
avevano in testa già una certa idea architettonica
mutuata da altre costruzioni no?

Potremmo azzardare che nell'uomo ci sia qualcosa di innato...di interiore...
Che lo spinge ad ammirare una costruzione no?


----------



## Flavia (30 Aprile 2014)

non so se sia 
già stato scritto
non ho letto tutto il 3d
ma oggi al tv  dicevano
che dei ricercatori
stanno cercando la Gioconda
attraverso il dna
ma è così vitale?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non so se sia
> già stato scritto
> non ho letto tutto il 3d
> *ma oggi al tv  dicevano
> ...


Basterebbe anche google map.


----------



## Flavia (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basterebbe anche google map.


pubblicheremo
la tua intuizione
su the sience:carneval:


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non so se sia
> già stato scritto
> non ho letto tutto il 3d
> ma oggi al tv  dicevano
> ...


non l'ho scritto ma lo sapevo. l'unica cosa che mi chiedo è con che dna lo confrontano. mah!


----------



## Flavia (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> non l'ho scritto ma lo sapevo. l'unica cosa che mi chiedo è con che dna lo confrontano. mah!


mi sembra di aver capito
con quello di un discendente
sarò giudicata una insensibile
ignorante e zoticona
ma questi soldi 
non li potevano investire
in qualche ricerca
un pochino più utile?


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi sembra di aver capito
> con quello di un discendente
> sarò giudicata una insensibile
> ignorante e zoticona
> ...


ma il problema è che dopo 5 secoli non si sa ancora con sicurezza chi è la persona dipinta.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> non l'ho scritto ma lo sapevo. l'unica cosa che mi chiedo è con che dna lo confrontano. mah!


con  quello del cadavere di  lisa gherardini


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> con  quello del cadavere di  lisa gherardini


che , ripeto, è solo una ipotesi che sia certamente la persona raffigurata. non è come la dama con l'ermellino che si è sicuri sia cecilia gallerani


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> che , ripeto, è solo una ipotesi che sia certamente la persona raffigurata. non è come la dama con l'ermellino che si è sicuri sia cecilia gallerani


discreta racchiona


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

dama con ermellino e madonna del garofano. ma come mi gira il culo che non siano in italia e ci si debba spostare solo per vedere questi capolavori che dovrebbero stare qui. in italia. insieme all'inutile gioconda. ma i dipinti del Louvre già capisco. non vai lì solo per vedere pochi o capolavori unici. a monaco di baviera e a cracovia che cavolo ci vai a fare se non per vedere SOLO questi capolavori assoluti  o per vedere le città in sè


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> discreta racchiona


chi, la cecilia o gioconda?


----------



## Spider (1 Maggio 2014)

io penso che l'arte sia in ogni cosa.
l'arte è l'espressione di un  pensiero, di un idea.
Lo strumento di un calzolaio, come il bottone di una sarta o la zappa di un contadino,
è arte.
basta avere la capacità o il dono e a volte anche il dramma,
 di saperla vedere, di saperla cogliere.
L'arte è sempre stata concettuale anche quando la vogliamo costringe a mera figurazione.
Sempre l'uomo e il suo pensiero ci sta dietro.
per amare l'arte attuale, devi condividerne il pensiero.
non è più necessario dipingere come Raffaello, basta la sua idea, la nostra idea dell'umanità.
Tanto è che un sofisticato virtuosismo al pari di Raffaello adesso,
 senza un pensiero dietro, non avrebbe senso,
resterebbe quello che è: un virtuosismo bellissimo, anche riuscito ma vuoto nel contenuto
e il contenuto è l'idea.
l'arte appunto come l'espressione della nostra idea,
 con qualunque mezzo.
anche con la merda.


----------



## Spider (1 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> chi, la cecilia o gioconda?



suppongo la Cecilia...

p.s. Alex, ti vedo più buono, calmo, rilassato...
sei passato alla seconda fase?
quella del perdono?
perdona tutti.
vedi che conviene, ci lascia la possibilità di un altro da noi.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non so se sia
> già stato scritto
> non ho letto tutto il 3d
> ma oggi al tv  dicevano
> ...


Mi pare che l'abbiano già fatta una roba simile.  History Channel 2 anni fa ci ha fatto su pure un documentario. Alla fine sostenevano che la Monna Lisa fosse realmente Lisa Gherardini,  ma siamo ovviamente sempre nel campo delle ipotesi. Come dici tu: soldi buttati nel cesso. 

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> suppongo la Cecilia...
> 
> p.s. Alex, ti vedo più buono, calmo, rilassato...
> sei passato alla seconda fase?
> ...


chi dovrei perdonare esattamente, scusa?


----------



## Flavia (1 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi pare che l'abbiano già fatta una roba simile.  History Channel 2 anni fa ci ha fatto su pure un documentario. Alla fine sostenevano che la Monna Lisa fosse realmente Lisa Gherardini,  ma siamo ovviamente sempre nel campo delle ipotesi. Come dici tu: soldi buttati nel cesso.
> 
> Buscopann


quei soldini li preferirei
vedere investiti 
per mantenere tanti siti
archeologici che 
per mancanza di fondi
stanno incappando 
in un pericoloso degrado


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> quei soldini li preferirei
> vedere investiti
> per mantenere tanti siti
> archeologici che
> ...


http://tv.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2014...e-california-deuropa-senza-acciaierie/277128/

Grandissimo Daverio ieri sera da Santoro

Incredibile il video su Pompei...

[video]http://www.serviziopubblico.it/2013/12/19/news/pompei_un_tesoro_abbandonato.html[/video]

105 milioni di euro stanziati per salvare Pompei, al terzo crollo in tre giorni, solo 588 mila spesi: queste le cifre che raccontano il degrado di uno dei luoghi simbolo della cultura italiana. A tre anni dal suo varo, il piano “Grande Pompei” è ancora in fase embrionale, e la chiusura dei cantieri, prevista per oggi, slitterà almeno al 2015. Francesca Fagnani racconta il degrado di un tesoro abbandonato a sé stesso, come spiega chi lavora nella necropoli: “Un turista che viene qua deve rimanere incantato, invece rimane depresso. Gli inglesi dicono ‘a little bit sad’, nu poco triste”


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;3fc6TbKhEcY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fc6TbKhEcY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

[video=youtube;OyuJyRutlac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyuJyRutlac[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Per fortuna dell'umanità

La gioconda di Leonardo
è finita al Louvre....

Altrimenti chissà che fine ingloriosa avrebbe fatto

Ed è giusto che la Gioconda
serva ad ingrassare le tasche dei francesi

Che almeno
hanno cura

delle opera d'arte fregate agli italiani!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per fortuna dell'umanità
> 
> La gioconda di Leonardo
> è finita al Louvre....
> ...


Non è stata fregata agli italiani, la Gioconda. Ce la portò Leonardo stesso, e gliela pagarono.


----------



## AnnaBlume (2 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per fortuna dell'umanità
> 
> La gioconda di Leonardo
> è finita al Louvre....
> ...


veramente sta in Francia perché ce l'ha portata (trasferendosi) Leonardo nel 1516 (Amboise); dovrebbe essere stata acquistata da Francesco I (per una somma enorme) quando Leonardo era ancora in vita insieme ad altre opere (su questo punto le fonti documentarie sono confuse; appare e scompare dagli inventari reali); l'artista ha solo chiesto di averla presso di sé fino alla morte, ritoccandola fino a quella data. Fa parte delle (non tante) opere che la Francia ha tutti i diritti di detenere.


----------



## Flavia (2 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://tv.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2014...e-california-deuropa-senza-acciaierie/277128/
> 
> Grandissimo Daverio ieri sera da Santoro
> 
> ...


ecco questi sono
soldini spesi bene


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;OyuJyRutlac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyuJyRutlac[/video]


Questo continua a postare stronzate su pompei,casoria,caserta,come se il degrado di questo paese sia solo al sud!L'unica che ha risposto e Annab...!Ma caro conte con tante ragazzine da apostrofare nelle piazze di paese...lascia stare il sud,pensa al tuo di degrado....!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è stata fregata agli italiani, la Gioconda. Ce la portò Leonardo stesso, e gliela pagarono.


Che scemo pensavo fosse tra tutte le robe che ci ha fregato Napoleone...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veramente sta in Francia perché ce l'ha portata (trasferendosi) Leonardo nel 1516 (Amboise); dovrebbe essere stata acquistata da Francesco I (per una somma enorme) quando Leonardo era ancora in vita insieme ad altre opere (su questo punto le fonti documentarie sono confuse; appare e scompare dagli inventari reali); l'artista ha solo chiesto di averla presso di sé fino alla morte, ritoccandola fino a quella data. Fa parte delle (non tante) opere che la Francia ha tutti i diritti di detenere.


Non lo sapevo...
Pensavo che fosse tra la refurtiva di Napoleone no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ecco questi sono
> soldini spesi bene


Ehm ma se guardi il video...ehm
Capisci che ehm...

Se li sono mangiati ancora una volta
senza fare niente, di niente...

ehm...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::  incazzato::incazzato:

[video]http://www.serviziopubblico.it/2014/05/gli-ultimi-giorni-di-pompei/?cat_id=6220[/video]

Guarda...
E poi pensa a Parigi il Louvre.

Almeno i parigini non mischiano Place Pigalle con il Louvre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::ro  tfl:

E i francesi considerano la Gioconda patrimonio dell'Umanità
e non mezzo per arricchirsi a sbafo dei turisti.


----------



## Flavia (2 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm ma se guardi il video...ehm
> Capisci che ehm...
> 
> Se li sono mangiati ancora una volta
> ...


avevo letto
solo il titolo...
peccato


----------



## Tobia (4 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tutti no, proprio tanti sì. Che ci vanno 'perché si fa', perché quando sei a Parigi (o Firenze) non puoi non andarci, etc. etc. Quelli che non sanno nemmeno *distinguere un originale da una copia*, ad esempio (visti più e più volte, so di che parlo). Che vanno a caccia dei cartellini, perché se conoscono il nome è "oh...magnifico!" altrimenti nemmeno tirano su la faccia.


Sul distinguere un originale da una copia ci andrei piano anche nei confronti dei così detti "esperti". Nessuno ricorda la bufala delle teste di Modigliani? 
Per come la vedo io, una copia può emozionare quanto l'originale. Certo che se al di là del valore artistico guardiamo quella tela e pensiamo che è stata toccata da Picasso, Caravaggio ecc... l'opera acquisisce un valore per così dire "poetico". 
Pensa ad una partitura di musica: musicalmente, a livello esecutivo, artistico ecc... non cambia uno spartito originale di Mozart da una stampa fresca di tipografia. Se invece pensiamo che quello spartito è stato scritto di prima mano da Mozart il suo valore acquista importanza che va oltre al discorso artistico. Il valore dell'arte è l'idea, l'originalità, l'innovazione ecc... più ancora del "prodotto-opera d'arte" in se. 



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non ho parlato di scientificità. Io ho parlato di approfondimento, *competenza, e soprattutto conoscenza. *Che è richiesta (anche per il 'volgo') nelle materie scientifiche, ma in quelle artistiche ognuno si sente in diritto di dire qualasiasi cosa, perché tanto la competenza e la conoscenza non sono necessarie. Io risnudo i canini.





Buscopann ha detto:


> L'immediatezza di scatenare emozioni anche senza conoscere i retroscena di un'opera.



Concordo con Busco: l'arte essendo anche (e soprattutto) rappresentazione della natura (vista sempre e comunque dal punto di vista dell'artista) deve essere immediata. Altrimenti sarebbe come dire che per apprezzare davvero un tramonto, l'aurora boreale, la barriera corallina ecc...  è necessario avere nozioni di fisica o biologia marina. 

Ovvio che se parliamo di arte astratta, surrealista, futurista... allora si rende necessario un minimo di nozione. Informazioni in ogni caso facilmente reperibili nell'infinita letteratura sul tema. Qualsiasi biblioteca dispone di moltisimi volumi su qualsiasi movimento pittorico, storia della pittura e arte in generale. Se devi fare arte vai a scuola di arte, ma se ti serve solo capire l'arte bastano i libri della biblioteca. Il lavoro grosso lo fa l'artista. Un volta fatta, l'arte diventa fruibile a tutti. Il problema sollevabile oggi, secondo me, nella pittura come nella musica colta, riguarda il fatto che gli "artisti" parlano sempre più un linguaggio scientifico, di settore. Comprensibile solo dagli addetti ai lavori. 
Molti acquirenti di queste "opere d'arte" sono spesso la versione milionaria di quelli che vanno al Louvre e che non distinguono l'arte dall'artigianato.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Sul distinguere un originale da una copia ci andrei piano anche nei confronti dei così detti "esperti". Nessuno ricorda la bufala delle teste di Modigliani?
> Per come la vedo io, una copia può emozionare quanto l'originale. Certo che se al di là del valore artistico guardiamo quella tela e pensiamo che è stata toccata da Picasso, Caravaggio ecc... l'opera acquisisce un valore per così dire "poetico".
> Pensa ad una partitura di musica: musicalmente, a livello esecutivo, artistico ecc... non cambia uno spartito originale di Mozart da una stampa fresca di tipografia. Se invece pensiamo che quello spartito è stato scritto di prima mano da Mozart il suo valore acquista importanza che va oltre al discorso artistico. Il valore dell'arte è l'idea, l'originalità, l'innovazione ecc... più ancora del "prodotto-opera d'arte" in se.
> 
> ...


Beh credimi vedere dei manoscritti dà sempre i brividi...
Forse chissà esiste anche una correlazione psicologica tra musica e grafia no?
Certi compositori erano illeggibili, altri come Mozart pulitissimi...

Ma un sacco di volte nel mondo della musica ci sono stati i falsi no?
Perchè era garanzia di pubblicazione no?

Come dire scoperto quadro mai conosciuto di Leonardo...
Un conto è scoprire un dipinto dell'epoca e spacciarlo per opera del Da Vinci,

Un conto è fare un'opera ora spacciandola per un quadro del 500...

Eppure in musica abbiamo due falsi epicissimi

L'Adagio di Albinoni
E l'Ave Maria di Caccini

"Ave Maria" è un'aria composta da Vladimir Vavilov intorno al 1970. Si tratta di un falso musicale, erroneamente attribuito al compositore barocco Giulio Caccini. Lo stesso Vavilov registrò e pubblicò per primo il brano nel 1972 per l'etichetta russa Melodiya, attribuendolo ad autore anonimo. Si ritiene che la composizione sia stata ascritta a Caccini dopo la morte di Vavilov, da parte dell'organista Mark Shakhin (uno degli esecutori della prima registrazione), che distribuì la partitura ad altri musicisti. In seguito, l'organista Oleg Yanchenko arrangiò l'aria per la cantante Irina Arkhipova, che la incise nel 1987, dando al brano diffusione mondiale.

[video=youtube;fdMjnw49s7Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdMjnw49s7Y[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2014)

Questo falso invece è di Remo Giazotto 

Giazotto è famoso soprattutto per il catalogo sistematico delle opere di Tomaso Albinoni e ancora di più, per aver recuperato il celeberrimo Adagio in sol minore.. Quest'ultimo, noto anche come Adagio di Albinoni, è una composizione musicale barocca che sarebbe stata scritta nel XVIII secolo, ma pubblicata soltanto nel 1958 da Remo Giazotto. Il musicologo dichiarò di essersi limitato a "ricostruire" l'Adagio sulla base di una serie di frammenti di Tomaso Albinoni che sarebbero stati ritrovati tra le macerie della biblioteca di Stato di Dresda – l'unica biblioteca a possedere partiture autografe albinoniane – in seguito al bombardamento della città avvenuto durante la Seconda guerra mondiale. I frammenti sarebbero stati parte di un movimento lento di sonata (o di concerto) in sol minore per archi e organo.

In verità, a partire dal 1998, anno della morte di Remo Giazotto, l'Adagio si è rivelato una composizione interamente originale di quest'ultimo, giacché nessun frammento o registrazione è stato mai trovato in possesso della Biblioteca Nazionale Sassone.

Giazotto scrisse molte biografie di musicisti, tra cui quella dello stesso Albinoni e quelle di Vivaldi, di Giacomo Puccini e di Ferruccio Busoni.

Dal 1932 lavorò come critico musicale della Rivista musicale italiana. Collaborò anche con la rivista della casa Ricordi Musica d'oggi, per la quale scrisse nel 1940 l'unico articolo di stampo marcatamente razzista della storia della casa editrice stessa[1].

Allontanatosi dal fascismo ed avvicinatosi alla Resistenza dopo il 1943, nel 1945 divenne editore della Rivista musicale italiana sino al 1949.

Nel 1949 divenne direttore dei programmi di musica da camera della RAI (Radio Audizioni Italiane) e nel 1966 direttore dei programmi internazionali organizzati mediante l'European Broadcasting Union.

Nel 1967 divenne condirettore della Nuova rivista musicale italiana. Fu inoltre professore di storia della musica all'Università di Firenze dal 1957 al 1969 e nel 1962 all'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia.

Criticato da qualche odierno studioso di musica barocca, è stato "accusato" di aver prodotto dei veri e propri falsi, specie in ambito vivaldiano[2]



[video=youtube;zuh3WyfVL2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuh3WyfVL2M[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2014)

*ma dai falsi nascono fior...*

Chissà che avrebbe pensato Giazotto...

[video=youtube;xXdQj2Vxcp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXdQj2Vxcp4[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Sul distinguere un originale da una copia ci andrei piano anche nei confronti dei così detti "esperti". Nessuno ricorda la bufala delle teste di Modigliani?
> 
> veramente io in quel punto parlavo di opere moderne, non contemporanee. Mi riferivo al turistame medio, che non ha idea, e si commuove per opere blasonate (vere o copie) e snobba le altre, così, solo in base al nome. Al proposito ti potrei citare le scene che accadono allo Jacquemart-André, ma sono davvero di fretta.
> 
> ...


Vero e non vero. Chi acquista arte, o ne sa di suo o ha un consulente. I miliardari americani, ad esempio -li cito perché mi sto occupando fra le altre cose della formazione delle collezioni private statunitensi etc etc ma lo stesso vale per i cinesi -i nuovi ricchi- i russi etc.- avevano -e hanno- come consulenti i direttori dei musei e conoscitori d'arte di eccezionale levatura. Anche Getty era un miliardario americano le cui finanze provenivano da tutt'altro campo; idem Frick (la collezione più bella di NY, a mio parere), che era un magnate dell'acciaio. Ora ci sono collezioni contemporanee di enorme pregio, e stai sicuro che la conoscenza dell'arte alla base c'è. Sono alla fine pochissimi quelli che comperano per 'speculare' o come investimento. Arte e artigianato, forse erano confusi tra Settecento e Ottocento, ma questo ha creato -nel bene e nel male, io sono fortemente contraria al collezionismo privato- delle collezioni di gusto ineccepibile, smembramenti di patrimoni (mai sentito parlare dello scempio della Contini-Bonacossi, governo italiano ben complice?) e riformazioni di patrimoni artistici di incredibile pregio e valore. Insomma, a me pare che l'ignoranza sia nella parte media della popolazione (quella che non compera, per intenderci, ma solo va di tanto in tanto nei musei); un tempo, però, era un dispregio. Ora sembra che ci si vanti, di questo, che si pretenda di mantenerla. Che ci si offenda se il discorso è complesso. Ma il discorso lo è sempre stato, complesso. E lungo. E di ben altro livello di "bello! brutto!"(scusa la velocità ma non ho tempo)


----------



## Tobia (4 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veramente io in quel punto parlavo di opere moderne, non contemporanee. Mi riferivo al turistame medio, che non ha idea...
> 
> Si parlava di arte, punto. Si parlava del "turistante" (come mai tutto questo disprezzo?) vs "intenditore" che non distingue un'opera originale da una falso.
> 
> ...



Discorsi autoreferenziali a parte, penso che nell'arte ci siano soltanto due parti: gli artisti... e tutti gli altri.


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Discorsi autoreferenziali a parte, penso che nell'arte ci siano soltanto due parti: gli artisti... e tutti gli altri.


La parte dell'autoreferenzialità non la ho capita, ma certo, gli artisti sono il fulcro e la chiave di tutto il discorso, insieme ai committenti, etc etc. Avevi qualche dubbio che qualcuno la pensasse in altro modo?


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La parte dell'autoreferenzialità non la ho capita, ma certo, gli artisti sono il fulcro e la chiave di tutto il discorso, insieme ai committenti, etc etc. Avevi qualche dubbio che qualcuno la pensasse in altro modo?


perdonami ma non ce l'ho fatta a leggere tutto. sono pigra. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> perdonami ma non ce l'ho fatta a leggere tutto. sono pigra. :mrgreen:



:risata::risata::risata:  hai fatto bene!


----------



## @lex (5 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La parte dell'autoreferenzialità non la ho capita, ma certo, gli artisti sono il fulcro e la chiave di tutto il discorso, insieme ai committenti, etc etc. Avevi qualche dubbio che qualcuno la pensasse in altro modo?


*Ah, su questo sono d'accordo: ci passo metà della mia vita lì dentro, io. Il problema che la gente non studia, mi dirai. 
**

Linguaggio scientifico no (tranne le correnti che occhieggiano alla scienza, ovviamente). Non solo comprensibili agli addetti ai lavori, ma a chi di arte legge, si informa, studia. Perché mai non dovrebbe essere necessaria, questa cosa, che è necessaria per ogni campo dello scibile? Leggi un libro di filosofia senza nessuna base e dimmi cosa comprendi

si riferisce a questo*


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La parte dell'autoreferenzialità non la ho capita, ma certo, gli artisti sono il fulcro e la chiave di tutto il discorso, insieme ai committenti, etc etc. Avevi qualche dubbio che qualcuno la pensasse in altro modo?


Comunque non so se gli artisti abbiano coscienza di tutto quanto...
Loro creano e basta...
Secondo la loro poetica (IMHO)

Cioè nel caso della gioconda, e leggendo come si presentava Leonardo...
E notando i pasticci che ha fatto con l'ultima cena...non so se...


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> *Ah, su questo sono d'accordo: ci passo metà della mia vita lì dentro, io. Il problema che la gente non studia, mi dirai.
> **
> 
> Linguaggio scientifico no (tranne le correnti che occhieggiano alla scienza, ovviamente). Non solo comprensibili agli addetti ai lavori, ma a chi di arte legge, si informa, studia. Perché mai non dovrebbe essere necessaria, questa cosa, che è necessaria per ogni campo dello scibile? Leggi un libro di filosofia senza nessuna base e dimmi cosa comprendi
> ...


cioè? scusa, sono devastata dai km fatti oggi. L'autoreferizialità dov'è? Io rispondevo a Busco -e a in genere chi pensa che l'arte debba essre fruibile immefiatamente, come fatto 'epidermico/viscerale'- Cioè l'arte che debba essere comunicativa immediatamente, indipendentemente dal fattore di conoscenza- e io ripendevo: "attenzione: non è stata così mai, solo così ti sembra, ma è un'imperdonabile riduzione del fatto artistico". 
Va da sè, ma era ovvio, visto che proprio di soggetti e la loro formazione/evoluzione mi occupo, che l'opinione di Tobia "i soggetti sono pochi, invece infinite sono le 'genialità' dell'artista nel rappreentarli etc". è una stronzata che smonto prove alla mano. Non lo faccio per la devstazione dei km di cui sopra...


ma grazie per l'info chiarificatrice :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque non so se gli artisti abbiano coscienza di tutto quanto...
> Loro creano e basta...
> Secondo la loro poetica (IMHO)
> 
> ...



pensi che siano cretini?

Edit: mi sa che se faccio un sondaggio qui, pochi esclusi, il responso è che avete un'idea romantica, romanticissima dell'artista. Attenzione, perché vale solo per il Romanticismo


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> pensi che siano cretini?
> 
> Edit: mi sa che se faccio un sondaggio qui, pochi esclusi, il responso è che avete un'idea romantica, romanticissima dell'artista. Attenzione, perché vale solo per il Romanticismo


In cosa era laureato Van Gogh?


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In cosa era laureato Van Gogh?


che domanda è? E chi ha parlato di laurea? Conte, conte...

poi, fosse Van Gogh l'artista nel quale riassumere la storia dell'arte... ( per altro, romantico non poco... )


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> pensi che siano cretini?
> 
> Edit: mi sa che se faccio un sondaggio qui, pochi esclusi, il responso è che avete un'idea romantica, romanticissima dell'artista. Attenzione, perché vale solo per il Romanticismo


:up:
Hai idea perché il Romanticismo sia così resistente?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che domanda è? E chi ha parlato di laurea? Conte, conte...
> 
> poi, fosse Van Gogh l'artista nel quale riassumere la storia dell'arte... ( per altro, romantico non poco... )


Eppure i disegni di quel poraccio
hanno poi scatenato...

Sull'idea romantica dell'arte...
Lo sai no che la mia materia fu l'estetica no?

Facciamo due discorsi differenti.
Allora mi spiego meglio

Un conto è l'idea che noi fruitori abbiamo dell'opera.

Un conto è la poetica del creatore dell'opera.

E lo dico a ragion veduta...
Vedi quando ero giovane ero molto invasato
Tutto quello che stava dietro una musica mi scatenava.

Più vado avanti invece, sono preso proprio dalla struttura intrinseca di un pezzo musicale.

E per esempio non sono affatto convinto che Beethoven pensasse di fare qualcosa di "artistico" con la sua musica.

L'unico che veramente si è posto il problema dell'opera d'arte è stato Liszt.

Poi si fa presto a dire opera d'arte.
Bisogna vedere quel che capita quando ce la troviamo davanti.
A me la gioconda ha lasciato lì...ma è tutto qui?
Ma casso è piccola...

Non ti dico invece l'esplosione di Guernica...

MAI io avrei immaginato che quella cosa fosse di quelle dimensioni...


----------



## @lex (5 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cioè? scusa, sono devastata dai km fatti oggi. L'autoreferizialità dov'è? Io rispondevo a Busco -e a in genere chi pensa che l'arte debba essre fruibile immefiatamente, come fatto 'epidermico/viscerale'- Cioè l'arte che debba essere comunicativa immediatamente, indipendentemente dal fattore di conoscenza- e io ripendevo: "attenzione: non è stata così mai, solo così ti sembra, ma è un'imperdonabile riduzione del fatto artistico".
> Va da sè, ma era ovvio, visto che proprio di soggetti e la loro formazione/evoluzione mi occupo, che l'opinione di Tobia "i soggetti sono pochi, invece infinite sono le 'genialità' dell'artista nel rappreentarli etc". è una stronzata che smonto prove alla mano. Non lo faccio per la devstazione dei km di cui sopra...
> 
> 
> ma grazie per l'info chiarificatrice :smile:


ma prego...


----------



## @lex (5 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure i disegni di quel poraccio
> hanno poi scatenato...
> 
> Sull'idea romantica dell'arte...
> ...


minchia ma se hai ridotto queste opere alle dimensioni, direi che te ne puoi uscire da questo thread che hai fatto una superfiguradimerda...tuttattaccato, che si capisce di più....


----------



## @lex (5 Maggio 2014)

però su una cosa potrebbe avere ragione il conte. siamo così sicuri che l'artista abbia voluto dirci con la sua opera quello che poi gli "intenditori" e/o i posteri ci hanno visto in quell'opera stessa?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che domanda è? E chi ha parlato di laurea? Conte, conte...
> 
> poi, fosse Van Gogh l'artista nel quale riassumere la storia dell'arte... ( per altro, romantico non poco... )


Torniamo a Leonardo l'autore
Non mi pare che lui volesse passare alla storia come artista...

Ma così si presentava ai suoi eventuali clienti...

  	Nella lettera di presentazione a Ludovico il Moro Leonardo si presenta innanzitutto come ingegnere militare, dichiarando di essere in grado di costruire ponti da campagna, bombarde, navi da guerra, carri armati, artiglierie di ogni foggia e dimensione. Molto interessanti e moderni sono gli studi di balistica sui cannoni e sulla forma dei proiettili.


----------



## Tobia (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ...che l'opinione di Tobia "*i soggetti sono pochi, invece infinite sono le 'genialità' dell'artista nel rappresentarli etc*". è una stronzata che smonto prove alla mano. Non lo faccio per la devastazione dei km di cui sopra...


Non è mia la frase. E' di un artista abbastanza noto. 
Tra l'altro, se nel riportare la frase scrivi "*pochi*" invece di "*limitati*", e  "*rappresentare*" invece di "*interpretare*" il concetto viene totalmente stravolto.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Torniamo a Leonardo l'autore
> Non mi pare che lui volesse passare alla storia come artista...
> 
> 
> Nella lettera di presentazione a Ludovico il Moro Leonardo si presenta innanzitutto come ingegnere militare, dichiarando di essere in grado di costruire ponti da campagna, bombarde, navi da guerra, carri armati, artiglierie di ogni foggia e dimensione. Molto interessanti e moderni sono gli studi di balistica sui cannoni e sulla forma dei proiettili.



Leonardo era pittore, ingegnere, architetto ecc... in quel periodo a Ludovico servivano armi da guerra più che i ritratti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Hai idea perché il Romanticismo sia così resistente?


Perche' è' un'idea avvincente, molto molto molto pompata poi dai films etc. Un po' come l'idea del Principe Azzurro :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non è mia la frase. E' di un artista abbastanza noto.
> Tra l'altro, se nel riportare la frase scrivi "*pochi*" invece di "*limitati*", e  "*rappresentare*" invece di "*interpretare*" il concetto viene totalmente stravolto.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma veramente sono col cell, faccio fatica a quotare, l'ho scritta come me la ricordavo. Se non limitati non intendevi pochi che volevi dire? Poco rilevanti? (in quel caso e' anche peggio...). La rappresentazione contiene sempre l'interpretazione. È un termine neutro. Di Leonardo, che non ha lavorato solo col Moro, e' notevole tutta la produzione, ritratti, madonne enigmatiche, battaglie celeberrime (il salone dei Cinquecento), codici, progetti ingegneristici, sculture fallite. Perché ne limiti il campo?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Non è mia la frase. E' di un artista abbastanza noto.
> Tra l'altro, se nel riportare la frase scrivi "*pochi*" invece di "*limitati*", e  "*rappresentare*" invece di "*interpretare*" il concetto viene totalmente stravolto.
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi pensava a sè stesso come ad un tuttofare
e in effetti fu anche musicista
anche se insomma la sua musica...ehm...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Perche' è' un'idea avvincente, molto molto molto pompata poi dai films etc. Un po' come l'idea del Principe Azzurro :mrgreen:


Un conto è il principe azzurro e tutto il contorno fiabesco che, benché diffuso proprio attraverso la rivisitazione romantica, ha radici antiche e risponde probabilmente anche a bisogni inconsci salvifici (leggiamo qui chi credo di trovar principi e principesse pure tra amanti, colleghi di lavoro) un altro che l'interpretazione di fenomeni culturali come l'arte sia considerata solo attraverso modalità romantiche emotive.
Mi domandavo il perché di una persistenza culturale che non è solo nei confronti dell'arte me pervade anche aspetti scientifici (non vorrei insinuare dubbi anche su scelte razionali come quelle dei vegetariani, che pure hanno valide ragioni scientifiche ) e se non fosse una modalità particolarmente suggestiva per riequilibrare la razionalità che viene percepita come arida e mutilante.

Ops mi sento quasi Fantastica :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è il principe azzurro e tutto il contorno fiabesco che, benché diffuso proprio attraverso la rivisitazione romantica, ha radici antiche e risponde probabilmente anche a bisogni inconsci salvifici (leggiamo qui chi credo di trovar principi e principesse pure tra amanti, colleghi di lavoro) un altro che l'interpretazione di fenomeni culturali come l'arte sia considerata solo attraverso modalità romantiche emotive.
> Mi domandavo il perché di una persistenza culturale che non è solo nei confronti dell'arte me pervade anche aspetti scientifici (non vorrei insinuare dubbi anche su scelte razionali come quelle dei vegetariani, che pure hanno valide ragioni scientifiche ) e se non fosse *una modalità particolarmente suggestiva per riequilibrare la razionalità che viene percepita come arida e mutilante.*
> 
> Ops mi sento quasi Fantastica :carneval:


boh, interessante idea. Forse 'siamo' dicotomici, putroppo, ancora. E dunque l'aut aut. O si è fuori come una brocca o si è vulcaniani. La terza via, il pensiero (incarnato, ed emotivo e culturale -in senso lato- insieme) non viene mai preso in considerazione. Non so, a me non piace nemmeno un po'.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> minchia ma se hai ridotto queste opere alle dimensioni, direi che te ne puoi uscire da questo thread che hai fatto una superfiguradimerda...tuttattaccato, che si capisce di più....


pensa se va a vedere un van Eyck 

nei libri sono sempre presentati grandi ingrandimenti dei particolari, poi vai a Bruges e Gand e ti ci vuole la lente... Io le dimensioni, comunque, chiedo sempre di guardarle mentre si studia o si legge d'arte. Effettivamente da non preparati gli 7 oltre metri di Guernica potrebbero sopraffarre (come Pollock, eh).


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure i disegni di quel poraccio
> hanno poi scatenato...
> 
> Sull'idea romantica dell'arte...
> ...


sono d'accordo con te sul neretto. Per questo (e per altre 37 trilioni di cose) dico che studiarla, l'arte, è necessario, per avvicinarsi il più possibile alla comprensione della poetica dell'artista (e non alla nostra proiezione romantica) e al suo sistema culturale (fino a tutto i Settecento compreso, e anche oltre, parlare di 'ceratività' dell'artista e non tenere in conto il committente o il letterato preparatore del progetto iconografico è una scemenza, visto che i soggetti e i temi non erano praticamente mai decisi da lui). La Primavera del Botticelli, mica è tutta farina del suo sacco...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te sul neretto. Per questo (e per altre 37 trilioni di cose) dico che studiarla, l'arte, è necessario, per avvicinarsi il più possibile alla comprensione della poetica dell'artista (e non alla nostra proiezione romantica) e al suo sistema culturale (fino a tutto i Settecento compreso, e anche oltre, parlare di 'ceratività' dell'artista e non tenere in conto il committente o il letterato preparatore del progetto iconografico è una scemenza, visto che i soggetti e i temi non erano praticamente mai decisi da lui). La Primavera del Botticelli, mica è tutta farina del suo sacco...


Bon e tante volte l'artista non sa manco dirti qual'è la sua poetica...
Io sono che so un compositore no?
Il critico viene a domandarmi certe cose e io non so manco che rispondere
Oppure aggettiva certe mie costruzioni...

Temo comunque che i pittori come Botticelli
si ritenessero non artisti, ma artigiani.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon e tante volte l'artista non sa manco dirti qual'è la sua poetica...
> Io sono che so un compositore no?
> Il critico viene a domandarmi certe cose e io non so manco che rispondere
> Oppure aggettiva certe mie costruzioni...
> ...


e questa la accendiamo e la lasciamo così com'è, perfetta :up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te sul neretto. Per questo (e per altre 37 trilioni di cose) dico che studiarla, l'arte, è necessario, per avvicinarsi il più possibile alla comprensione della poetica dell'artista (e non alla nostra proiezione romantica) e al suo sistema culturale (fino a tutto i Settecento compreso, e anche oltre, parlare di 'ceratività' dell'artista e non tenere in conto il committente o il letterato preparatore del progetto iconografico è una scemenza, visto che i soggetti e i temi non erano praticamente mai decisi da lui). La Primavera del Botticelli, mica è tutta farina del suo sacco...


Ci sono poi fenomeni complessi no?
Tipo l'Isola dei morti.
Bon su questo dipinto ben due musicisti composero musica:
Rachmaninov
Max Reger

I due lavori sono di compositori della stessa epoca, ma diversissimi tra loro come uomini.

Ma loro non avrebbero composto sopra un quadro, se non ci fosse stato l'inventore di ste robe...Liszt...

Liszt componeva sopra i quadri...
[video=youtube;3wP1F3YNFP8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wP1F3YNFP8[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono poi fenomeni complessi no?
> Tipo l'Isola dei morti.
> Bon su questo dipinto ben due musicisti composero musica:
> Rachmaninov
> ...


bella, grazie! Non avevo idea che Liszt componesse sui dipinti del Cinquecento (su B*ö*cklin non mi esprimo, è opera talmente immaginifica -e simbolista- che non dubito che abbia generato altre forme d'arte)


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> pensa se va a vedere un van Eyck
> 
> nei libri sono sempre presentati grandi ingrandimenti dei particolari, poi vai a Bruges e Gand e ti ci vuole la lente... Io le dimensioni, comunque, chiedo sempre di guardarle mentre si studia o si legge d'arte. Effettivamente da non preparati gli 7 oltre metri di Guernica potrebbero sopraffarre (come Pollock, eh).


ommiodiosanto!!!svengo!!:sonar:
il quadro più bello (sintetizzo e semplifico.'chè ho visto aborri la smplificazione bello/brutto) che abbia mai visto è la madonna del cancelliere Rolin. Da estasi (PER ME). Ho fatto pure una foto (che non ho più) vicino al piccolo capolavoro al Louvre (e non si può)


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ommiodiosanto!!!svengo!!:sonar:
> il quadro più bello (sintetizzo e semplifico.'chè ho visto aborri la smplificazione bello/brutto) che abbia mai visto è la madonna del cancelliere Rolin. Da estasi (PER ME). Ho fatto pure una foto (che non ho più) vicino al piccolo capolavoro al Louvre (e non si può)


abbiamo gli stessi gusti , suppergiù. In questo momento però, ci aggiungo il mio sdilinguirmi per i primi manieristi (Del Sarto, Rosso, Pontormo, Bronzino giovanissimo) e...taaa daaa: Fouquet. Mai visto -e toccato: fammi vantare- manoscritti più 'belli' o) dei suoi.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> abbiamo gli stessi gusti , suppergiù. In questo momento però, ci aggiungo il mio sdilinguirmi per i primi manieristi (Del Sarto, Rosso, Pontormo, Bronzino giovanissimo) e...taaa daaa: Fouquet. Mai visto -e toccato:* fammi vantare*- manoscritti più 'belli' o) dei suoi.


ti *autoreferenzi* (se po' di'?:mrgreen


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ti *autoreferenzi* (se po' di'?:mrgreen


e diciamolo, và 

meglio autoreferenziarmi qui che nei 3D delle tradite, no? :singleeye:  è...più artistico


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e diciamolo, và
> 
> meglio autoreferenziarmi qui che nei 3D delle tradite, no? :singleeye:  è...più artistico


mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bella, grazie! Non avevo idea che Liszt componesse sui dipinti del Cinquecento (su B*ö*cklin non mi esprimo, è opera talmente immaginifica -e simbolista- che non dubito che abbia generato altre forme d'arte)


Liszt si occupò nella sua poetica
del compito del musicista
e di come deve essere l'opera musicale per essere artistica.

Mentre scavalcava il fatto che lui aveva sempre bisogno di un "pretesto"
per fare musica, sosteneva che l'opera musicale deve saper dire qualcosa
appoggiandosi alle altre arti.

Così creò la forma "Poema Sinfonico".

Invece l'altra corrente sostenuta da Hanslick, l'artisticità della musica si basa sulla sua forma.
Più una forma è artisticamente elaborata, più è artistica.

Quindi per Hanslick, la musica di Liszt non era arte, ma lo era invece quella di Brahms.

Senti questa...su Giotto...

[video=youtube;aDmlSwG2H8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDmlSwG2H8c[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


però non te le restituisco :wide-grin:


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> però non te le restituisco :wide-grin:


sempre detto che le donne sono più egoiste:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sempre detto che le donne sono più egoiste:mrgreen:


e pericolose :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e pericolose :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 8547


anche un po' meretrici (scusa la leggera blasfemia):mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> anche un po' meretrici (scusa la leggera blasfemia):mrgreen::mrgreen:


temibili anche da gonfie annegate


----------



## Fantastica (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io personalmente perché "Essere in sintonia con il proprio tempo è la prima imprescindibile funzione dell'arte. L'arte ha da essere necessaria o non è." sono due frasi lapidarie delle quali non ravviso senso (visto che molta arte è contro il proprio tempo, ci confligge o precorre quello futuro e la necessità è un valore soggettivo la ui percezione è ben sfumata) né condivido. E non condivido nemmeno gli strali contro la fruizione di massa tout court (sono ben più contraria al collezionismo privato e la distruzione delle opere d'arte è fuori da ogni mia fibra); non credo l'arte sia morta e in più, chi scrive "[...] un automobile ruggente, che sembra correre sulla mitraglia, è più bello della Vittoria di Samotracia; La poesia deve essere concepita come un violento assalto contro le forze ignote, per ridurle a prostrarsi davanti all'uomo; Noi vogliamo distruggere i musei, le biblioteche, le accademie d'ogni specie, [etc. etc.]" non ha ragione mai, nemmeno per caso.
> 
> *il genere di automobile in tempi fascisti era ancora in assestamento e i futuristi avrebbero preferito morire che conferire alla parola il genere femminile.


Non intendo far cadere questa critica. Intendevo dire che ogni tempo ha l'arte che si merita. E il merito è stabilito da chi la compra, e non credo di dire una novità. I critici sono di due tipi: quelli che fanno affari e quelli che credono nel "valore" dell'arte e si spendono per rintracciare la Bellezza (in larga accezione) negli oggetti che sono acquistati dai collezionisti o dai musei. Anche qui non credo di dire una novità. Essere in sintonia con il proprio tempo non significa essere in simpatia con il proprio tempo. Non si spiegherebbe il genio di Leopardi, che io amo. Significa saper leggere e intepretare il proprio tempo, farne critica. Necessaria è quell'arte che ha detto qualcosa di necessario al tempo suo, di necessariamente critico del tempo suo al tempo suo. 
Necessità è una parola grande. E solo i grandi artisti la hanno subita.

Quella che chiami "fruizione di massa" (espressione che mi fa venire la pelle d'oca, ma si sa che sono strana) è brutale tradimento dell'arte quando si rivolge all'arte non contemporanea in modo ignorante: alludo agli eventi delle grandi mostre per esempio dei millemila impressionisti che hanno ammorbato il nostro paese negli ultimi cinque anni o giù di lì. E' invece preziosa quando segnala un orientamento del gusto che spontaneamente (cioè senza che vi sia un battage pubblicitario di qualche ente, poi si sa che i gusti e i disgusti sono indotti) riconosce come "belle" opere che nella maggior parte dei casi i critici ritengono indegne di comparire in qualsivoglia museo o galleria. 
Il nostro tempo ha l'arte che si merita, come ogni tempo l'ha avuta. 

Io credo che disprezzare il manifesto del futurismo solo perché inneggia alla guerra ed è impregnato di maschilismo sia ottuso. Non ha ammazzato nessuno, era un articolo di giornale. Lì si scrive qualcosa che io trovo onesto e comunque degno di meditazione. Lo riporto.

_Già per troppo tempo l'Italia è stata un mercato di  rigattieri. Noi vogliamo liberarla dagl'innumerevoli musei che la coprono tutta  di cimiteri innumerevoli.
_
_Musei: cimiteri!... Identici, veramente, per la sinistra  promiscuità di tanti corpi che non si conoscono. Musei: dormitori pubblici in  cui si riposa per sempre accanto ad esseri odiati o ignoti! Musei: assurdi  macelli di pittori e scultori che varino trucidandosi ferocemente a colpi di  colori e di linee, lungo le pareti contese!_

_Che ci si vada in pellegrinaggio, una volta all'anno, come si  va al Camposanto nel giorno dei morti... ve lo concedo. Che una volta all'anno  sia deposto un omaggio di fiori davanti alla Gioconda, ve lo concedo...  Ma non ammetto che si conducano quotidianamente a passeggio per i musei le  nostre tristezze, il nostro fragile coraggio, la nostra morbosa inquietudine.  Perché volersi avvelenare? Perché volere imputridire?_
_E che mai si può vedere, in un vecchio quadro, se non la  faticosa contorsione dell'artista, che si sforzò di infrangere le insuperabili  barriere opposte al desiderio di esprimere interamente il suo sogno?... Ammirare  un quadro antico equivale a versare la nostra sensibilità in un'urna funeraria,  invece di proiettarla lontano, in violenti getti di creazione e di azione._

_Volete dunque sprecare tutte le forze migliori, in questa  eterna ed inutile ammirazione del passato, da cui uscite fatalmente esausti,  diminuiti e calpesti?_
_In verità io vi dichiaro che la frequentazione quotidiana dei  musei, delle biblioteche e delle accademie (cimiteri di sforzi vani, calvarii di  sogni crocifissi, registri di slanci troncati! ...) è, per gli artisti,  altrettanto dannosa che la tutela prolungata dei parenti per certi giovani ebbri  del loro ingegno e della loro volontà ambiziosa. Per i moribondi, per  gl'infermi, pei prigionieri, sia pure: - l'ammirabile passato è forse un balsamo  ai loro mali, poiché per essi l'avvenire è sbarrato... Ma noi non vogliamo più  saperne, del passato, noi, giovani e forti  futuristi!_
_E vengano dunque, gli allegri incendiarii dalle dita  carbonizzate! Eccoli! Eccoli!... Suvvia! date fuoco agli scaffali delle  biblioteche!... Sviate il corso dei canali, per inondare i musei!... Oh, la  gioia di veder galleggiare alla deriva, lacere e stinte su quelle acque, le  vecchie tele gloriose!... Impugnate i picconi, le scuri, i martelli e demolite  senza pietà le città venerate!_
_I più anziani fra noi, hanno trent'anni: ci rimane dunque  almeno un decennio, per compier l'opera nostra. Quando avremo quarant'anni,  altri uomini più giovani e più validi di noi, ci gettino pure nel cestino, come  manoscritti inutili. Noi lo desideriamo!_


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> boh, interessante idea. Forse 'siamo' dicotomici, putroppo, ancora. E dunque l'aut aut. O si è fuori come una brocca o si è vulcaniani. La terza via, il pensiero (incarnato, ed emotivo e culturale -in senso lato- insieme) non viene mai preso in considerazione. Non so, a me non piace nemmeno un po'.


Cosa non ti piace?
Io sono razionale e passionale e con un pizzico di follia (come Eros :rotfl::rotfl:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Ma ritornando al quesito iniziale... la Gioconda è utile o no? Mica si è capito... :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma ritornando al quesito iniziale... la Gioconda è utile o no? Mica si è capito... :carneval:


Secondo me si...
Fonte di reddito per il Louvre
Bene per gli occhi dei visitatori.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma ritornando al quesito iniziale... la Gioconda è utile o no? Mica si è capito... :carneval:


E' che non ci piace l'aggettivo...
Non è utile, è lussuosa


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' che non ci piace l'aggettivo...
> Non è utile, è lussuosa


ah ok... allora meglio un trench burberry o una ferrari mondial... oltre che lussuosi sono anche utili :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non intendo far cadere questa critica. Intendevo dire che ogni tempo ha l'arte che si merita. E il merito è stabilito da chi la compra, e non credo di dire una novità. I critici sono di due tipi: quelli che fanno affari e quelli che credono nel "valore" dell'arte e si spendono per rintracciare la Bellezza (in larga accezione) negli oggetti che sono acquistati dai collezionisti o dai musei. Anche qui non credo di dire una novità. Essere in sintonia con il proprio tempo non significa essere in simpatia con il proprio tempo. Non si spiegherebbe il genio di Leopardi, che io amo. Significa saper leggere e intepretare il proprio tempo, farne critica. Necessaria è quell'arte che ha detto qualcosa di necessario al tempo suo, di necessariamente critico del tempo suo al tempo suo.
> Necessità è una parola grande. E solo i grandi artisti la hanno subita.


Ma di che parli? Circostanzia, per favore, altrimenti ci si perde in soli vocalizzi. Ogni tempo ha l'arte che si merita non vuol dire niente, a meno che tu non ritenga veritiero il destino o una qualsiasi entità sovrannaturale. Ogni tempo ha l'arte che ha (fisicamente, proprio), nella sua pluralità e nelle sue contraddizioni. E questo vale durante, e vuol dire una cosa, e a posteriori, e ne vuol dire un'altra. Prendi l'arte del cossidetto Rinascimento. Per noi la data da prendere in considerazione per far terminare il Medio Evo è il 1401, il celeberrimo concorso della porta Nord del Battistero. Bene, Donatello non ha mica vinto. Non solo: nessuno voleva quell'opera brutale, sprezzante della grazia, lontana dall'ideale. Eppure era di una classicità immensa, comprese anche le citazioni accurate della statuaria ellenistica (quella più nota al tempo); cosa che fece anche, ma con sapore più citazionistico e meno organico, Ghiberti, che di fatto vinse. Masaccio, idem: piacque poco, poco fu compreso; gli fu affiancato Masolino, da 'garante' dell'ortodossia. Eppure è l'epoca del Rinascimento nascente, era apparso un astro. Ora, lo sappiamo. Allora, no: quando ci fu l'occasione di scegliere l'artista per affrescare palazzo Medici-Riccardi (Medici, eh, mica pizze e fichi), e parliamo di più di MEZZO SECOLO DOPO, fu scelto Benozzo Gozzoli, ancora legato a stilemi antichizzanti, cortesi, leggiadri e filo-gotici. Qual'era l'arte che quel periodo aveva, dunque? Bella domanda. Se lo potessi chiedere ai contemporanei, ti direbbero il tardo gotico internazionale, il rutilante stile cortese; se lo chiedi a noi (in senso lato) diremmo: il momento grandiosamente propulsore della 'Rivoluzione del Rinascimento'. Vere entrambe le versioni. In realtà, se dovessimo quantificare, l'arte di quel periodo era in mano ai volgarizzatori, mediatori, stemperatori del nuovo nel tessuto ben introiettato e aproblematico del vecchio. Insomma, i 'né carne né pesce', pavidi artigiani grandiosamente abili. Ma lo diciamo noi che Starnina era meno arte di Masaccio, meno 'necessaria', meno 'sintonica' (intendendo non 'simpatica', come mi insegni : di fatto, criticava il suo tempo ben poco); allora valeva proprio il contrario: lo stile di Starnina e Monaco venne replicato per generazioni. Ho preso un periodo ad esempio, ma vale per tutti gli altri, nessuno escluso. 

"Necessaria è quell'arte che ha detto qualcosa di necessario al tempo suo, di necessariamente critico del tempo suo al tempo suo" vedi che dunque la frase qui sopra ha senso (forse?), e proprio non ne ha. E' la tua chiave di interpretazione del fatto artistico, limitata (in quanto confinata all'interno di quella interpretazione). Raffaello: mai stato critico, mai. Infinite variazioni assolutamente non problematiche, di soggetti imperanti (presente le sue millemila Madonne?). Non è arte? Non critica abbastanza perché lo si consideri artistico? Non è necessario? Media, media, media magistralmente; ha mediato tutta la vita i valori innovativi dei grandi, li ha resi accessibili proprio spogliandoli di problematicità: la prospettiva geologica di Leonardo e lo sfumato, sì, ma senza la sua celebre ambiguità; il volume e la possenza dei Michelangelo, sì, ma senza la sua eterodossia (sia mai!!!!); i colori dei Veneti, sì, ma senza le sciarade; e dolcezza tanto tardo umbra (non ha mai dimenticato il Perugino), dolcezza ovunque, sempre e solo; nelle (poche) composizioni complesse si consultava sulla propettiva con altri, ché non ne sapeva abbastanza. Ora, il Cinquecento è il secolo suo, o era d'altri artisti più a tuo parere necessari? O è del solo Michelangelo, con il suo arcano e terribile neoplatonismo? O di chi altri?

Sul merito stabilito da chi la compera: vero? assolutamente non vero? Entrambe. Per l'arte tutta fino all'Ottocento il valore era stabilito, PRIMA che fosse realizzata, dal committente (e stabilito via contratto, addirittura); aumentato o diminuito (o ignorato) dai fruitori contemporanei; ORA il valore di quell'arte è determinato dagli studiosi (non critici: storici e studiosi!) e in misura ben più risibile dalle 'mode'. Per l'arte contemporanea sì, il mercato (post realizzazione) incide di più nella determinazione del valore. Ma non è comunque l'unica direttrice né mai potrà essere. Non ho poi ben capito il tuo "si spendono per rintracciare la Bellezza (con la maiuscola, eh, assurta dunque a categoria assoluta estetica ) negli oggetti che sono acquistati dai collezionisti o dai musei." Rintracciare è un verbo strano, come se fosse (di nuovo) un valore assoluto da trovare, come il gioielo nelle vecchie soffitte. 




Fantastica ha detto:


> Quella che chiami "fruizione di massa" (espressione che mi fa venire la pelle d'oca, ma si sa che sono strana) è brutale tradimento dell'arte quando si rivolge all'arte non contemporanea in modo ignorante: alludo agli eventi delle grandi mostre per esempio dei millemila impressionisti che hanno ammorbato il nostro paese negli ultimi cinque anni o giù di lì. E' invece preziosa quando segnala un orientamento del gusto che spontaneamente (cioè senza che vi sia un battage pubblicitario di qualche ente, poi si sa che i gusti e i disgusti sono indotti) riconosce come "belle" opere che nella maggior parte dei casi i critici ritengono indegne di comparire in qualsivoglia museo o galleria.
> Il nostro tempo ha l'arte che si merita, come ogni tempo l'ha avuta.


Sulla pelle d'oca, mai sarò d'accordo: fruizione di massa è un termine neutro, si intende dire 'fruito da un sacco di gente' che è sempre, sempre sarà meglio che 'da pochi'. Anzi, una delle rivoluzioni più importanti, in arte, è quella di aver reso pubblico il godimento, quando prima era un fatto di pochi e danarosi eletti. Sul fatto che, poi, quella moltitudine sia di ignoranza abissale è un triste fatto e per di più in aumento (il famoso analfabetismo di ritorno); certo l'impedimento all'accessibilità lo accrescerebbe. La pelle d'oca viene a me quando leggo questo desiderio di elitarietà; magari, però, ho letto e interpretato male. Le biblioteche pubbliche e l'editoria a basso costo sono cose simili: prima le biblioteche erano piccole, personali, di fasto fiabesco e costo immenso (codici manoscritti, cinquecentine, etc.). Infatti, 'la gente', tranne i pochissimi privilegiati, non leggeva proprio. Poi, che ora legga Volo e Dan Brown e non altri, è triste, ma che possa leggere potenzialmente di tutto è un bene, mai un male. La parte finale, l'orientamento del gusto "spontaneo" (cioè critico?) o è basata sulla conoscenza artistica o non è critico per definizione (a meno che tu non ravvisi come esistente una categoria archetipa, quello del bello :singleeye: manipolata da quei cattivoni dei mercanti); l'equazione "gusto spontaneo" e "opere che *nella maggior parte dei casi i critici ritengono indegne di comparire in* qualsivoglia museo o galleria." da dove la prendi, dove la basi? Perché, detta così, a me sembra una sciocchezza data soprattutto la quantità di gallerie serissime e grandiosamente pioniere nel mondo. Non tutta l'arte che meriterebbe diviene nota, ma da qui a dire che tutta l'arte nota non è che una baggianata, scusa, ma chi sei per affermare questo? :sorriso4: (sempre se era questo quel che intendevi). E comunque, siam sempre lì: meglio milioni di persone a vedere l'ennesima mostra carrozzone degli impressionisti che milioni di persone che non vedono niente. Almeno finanziano i musei, che in Italia in genere ne han bisogno, e rendono possibile il loro non fallimento. Poco, e banalizzato, è meglio di niente. Cosa tu ci trovi di positivo nell'elitarismo, francamente, non capisco né condivido. Per me, pomperei infusioni d'arte, di ogni tipo e qualità, insieme al latte la mattina, per "[...] un po' come costruire ancora granai pubblici: ammassare riserve contro l'inverno dello spirito che da molti indizi, mio malgrado, vedo già arrivare" (Yourcenar, Memorie di Adriano).



Fantastica ha detto:


> Io credo che disprezzare il manifesto del futurismo solo perché inneggia alla guerra ed è impregnato di maschilismo sia ottuso. Non ha ammazzato nessuno, era un articolo di giornale. Lì si scrive qualcosa che io trovo onesto e comunque degno di meditazione. Lo riporto.
> 
> _Già per troppo tempo l'Italia è stata un mercato di  rigattieri. Noi vogliamo liberarla dagl'innumerevoli musei che la coprono tutta  di cimiteri innumerevoli.
> _
> ...


Io non disprezzo nulla (tranne l'arte di regime, e manco tutta), specie se storicizzato; tantomeno SOLO perché inneggiante alla guerra (come fosse poco, poi )  e impregnato di maschilismo. Questa riduzione l'hai fatta tu. Io ho detto che "chi scrive [...] non ha ragione mai, nemmeno per caso". Vediamo di circostanziare. F.T. Marinetti, uno che ha fatto della provocazione puerile il suo miglior cavallo di battaglia; uno che scrive (non c'è bisogno di cercar tanto, eh, il tenore suppergiù è lo stesso ovunque) roba come:

"L'arte è un bisogno di distruggersi e di sparpagliarsi, grande innaffiatoio di eroismo che inonda il mondo. 1 microbi - non lo dimenticate - sono necessari alla salute dello stomaco e dell'intestino. Vi è anche una specie di microbi necessaria alla vitalità dell'arte, questo prolungamento della foresta delle nostre vene, che si effonde, fuori dal corpo, nell'infinito dello spazio e del tempo. Poeti futuristi! *lo vi ho insegnato a odiare le biblioteche e i musei, per prepararvi a **odiare l'intelligenza**, ridestando in voi la divina intuizione, dono caratteristico delle razze latine. Mediante l'intuizione, vinceremo l'ostilità apparentemente irriducibile che separa la nostra carne umana dal metallo dei motori. **Dopo il regno animale, ecco iniziarsi il regno meccanico. Con la conoscenza e l'amicizia della materia, della quale gli scienziati non possono conoscere che le reazioni fisico-chimiche, noi prepariamo la creazione dell'uomomeccanico dalle parti cambiabili**.* Noi lo libereremo dall'idea della morte, e quindi dalla morte stessa, suprema definizione dell'intelligenza logica." (questo è il m. tecnico fut. della letteratura)

o questa, che conosci di sicuro:

"*Contro Venezia passatista**27 aprile 1910*​
Noi ripudiamo l'antica Venezia estenuata e sfatta da voluttà secolari, che noi pure amammo e possedemmo in un gran sogno nostalgico.
*Ripudiamo la Venezia dei forestieri, mercato di antiquari falsificatori, calamita dello snobismo e dell'imbecillità universali, letto sfondato da carovane di amanti, semicupio ingemmato per cortigiane cosmopolite, cloaca massima del passatismo.*
*Noi vogliamo guarire e cicatrizzare questa città putrescente, piaga magnifica del passato. *Noi vogliamo rianimare e nobilitare il popolo veneziano, decaduto dalla sua antica grandezza, morfinizzato da una vigliaccheria stomachevole ed avvilito dall'abitudine dei suoi piccoli commerci loschi.
Noi vogliamo preparare la nascita di una *Venezia industriale e militare che possa dominare il mare Adriatico, gran lago italiano.*
*Affrettiamoci a colmare i piccoli canali puzzolenti con le macerie dei vecchi palazzi crollanti e lebbrosi.*
*Bruciamo le gondole, poltrone a dondolo per cretini*, *e innalziamo fino al cielo l'imponente geometria dei ponti metallici e degli opifici chiomati di fumo, per abolire le curve cascanti delle vecchie architetture.*
Venga finalmente *il regno della divina Luce Elettrica,* a liberare Venezia dal suo venale chiaro di luna da camera ammobigliata." (firmato dal gotha del futurismo tutto: Marinetti, Bocioni, Carrà, Russolo) 

uno che scrive un manifesto (perché questo era, come altrove dici, non certo una 'letterina') però contravviene alla regole base dei manifesti d'avanguardia, cioè l'autogestione  e autodiffusione e invece briga per vie parentali e alla fine PAGA le Figaro (!) perché sia pubblicato, comprandosi dunque una effimera notorietà internazionale nel canale che dovrebbe disprezzare; uno che, conniventissimo (e per due volte poi: non glien'è bastata una) col regime fascista, cioè un regime totalitario, situazione nella quale l'arte NON ci può essere  proprio, per diffondere all'estero l'italianità (fu anche 'ambasciatore culturale' :rotfl: dell'Italia all'estero) si lanciò in un improbabile e ridicolo panegirico sull "ottimismo del Leopardi" (parole sue, eh), uno che sente "l'inanità ridicola della sintassi ereditata da Omero" (e propugna l'uso dei sostantivi a caso, l'abolizione degli aggettivi, gli avverbi e la punteggiatura, i verbi solo all'infinito...insomma, c'è da divertirsi, solo che se era Dada si divertiva/ci divertivamo davvero, invece lui è incapace di ironizzare e si prende terribilmente sul serio, come se 'sta roba fosse davvero plausibile)... Insomma, uno così è chiaro che non ha ragione mai: non ne azzecca una e scrive cose raccapriccianti. Anche la parte del Manifesto che mi hai generosamente riportato, mi ha rinfrescato orrori tipo questo: 

" _Volete dunque sprecare tutte le forze migliori, in questa eterna ed inutile ammirazione del passato, da cui uscite *fatalmente* esausti, *diminuiti* *e calpesti?*_[...] _noi, giovani e forti futuristi!_
_E vengano dunque, gli allegri incendiarii dalle dita carbonizzate! Eccoli! Eccoli!... Suvvia! date fuoco agli scaffali delle biblioteche!... Sviate il corso dei canali, per inondare i musei!... Oh, la gioia di veder galleggiare alla deriva, lacere e stinte su quelle acque, le vecchie tele gloriose!... Impugnate i picconi, le scuri, i martelli e demolite senza pietà le città venerate!_". 

La pelle d'oca m'è venuta la prima volta, a 19 anni, quando l'ho studiato (curata poi con lo studio degli altri Manifesti, delle avanguardie serie, non 'sta roba da provincialotti frustrati a causa della grandezza inarrivabile altrui e a caccia di notorietà internazionale che proprio non ne voleva sapere di arrivare, chissà perché) e non scema affatto. Per questo non sono d'accordo. E anche altro (anche l'ignoranza, ad esempio), se la devo dir tutta, solo che tutto questo si trasformerebbe su una pipposissima lezione sul futurismo (il suo avvento, il suo sviluppo, la necessaria caduta e l'effettiva pochezza della portata culturale); già ho scritto troppissimissimo. Se preferisci pensare, però, che io "disprezzi" (parole tue, non mie) "solo perché inneggia alla guerra ed è impregnato di maschilismo", liberissima . Non so se è ottusità: a me basta che sia molto, molto, molto ben fondata (dati alla mano), circostanziata, approfondita. A ognuno la sua ottusità :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa non ti piace?
> Io sono razionale e passionale e con un pizzico di follia (come Eros :rotfl::rotfl:rotfl:


non mi piace questa mortifera dicotomia, l'aut aut. Sono d'accordo con te, insomma, ne avevamo già parlato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' che non ci piace l'aggettivo...
> Non è utile, è lussuosa


per te non è utile. Per me (e per buona parte d'altri, compresi i contemporanei suoi) è più che utile: è necessaria come l'aria. Non solo Leonardo, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Vi leggo quando ho più tempo :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Maggio 2014)

Ti ringrazio, AnnaBlume, veramente, e tantissimo, per il tempo che hai dedicato e la messe di cose belle che hai scritto!

Farò anche io una gran fatica, per onorare la tua 

Non parlo da esperta di arte, nello specifico. Parlo da persona che ama l'arte, ma non ne è esperta. Ci tengo a dirlo, perché mi piace essere anche un po' ignorante per potermi mettere a guardare le cose anche dal punto di vista di chi ne sa meno di me. Pertanto, provo a risponderti, senza osare mettermi sul tuo piano.



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ogni tempo ha l'arte che ha (fisicamente, proprio), nella sua pluralità e nelle sue contraddizioni


Sicuramente. Ma per me ha un valore molto importante sapere che quando Lorenzo Valla pubblicava il suo mirabile saggio sul falso della "Donazione di Costantino" e Poggio Bracciolini scriveva in un brillante latino dalle movenze quasi "parlate" le sue gustosissime lettere dai bagni di Baden o dal Concilio di Costanza il libro più diffuso nelle biblioteche d'Europa era comunque il Martirologio dei Santi. Il tempo ha decretato che il Martirologio dei Santi non merita un posto di primo piano nella storia delle lettere, ma certamente nella storia della cultura sì. La nostra prospettiva di posteri che sanno cosa è successo dopo ci permette di vagliare e scegliere e anche valutare come grande arte ciò che pochi comprendevano al tempo loro, perché schiacciati sul presente, come minimo.
E' il tempo che decide e fa la differenza. Ma il gusto del tempo non è mai stato deciso dalle élites. Le élites hanno semmai deciso il gusto del tempo futuro, di chi sarebbe stato attuale domani. E' perché Firenze all'inizio del Quattrocento era la culla della civiltà mondiale che Donatello osò quello che osò. E non è che poi non abbia più lavorato perché non si ripresero dallo scandalo.
Mi citi poi Benozzo Gozzoli. Il potere dei Medici era all'apice: nessun uomo di potere di buon senso (e Cosimo ne aveva in generosa quantità) avrebbe affidato a un pittore di genio un affresco come quello di Palazzo Medici-Riccardi che è dichiaratamente celebrativo: per celebrare occorre affidarsi alla buona vecchia maniera che non tradisce. 
Ma per fortuna esistono anche i pazzi come Giulio II ! Ma ecco: parliamo di committenti che erano mediamente molto colti rispetto alla stragrande parte della popolazione. E sicuramente lanciarono un gusto, ma non credo che di quel gusto fossero testimoni e garanti le folle. Di Raffaello non so che dirti. Per me "La liberazione di San Pietro" è un'opera da sindrome di Stendhal, ma le sue Madonne mi dicono zero. Credo dicessero zero anche a lui. Ma lo statuto dell'artigiano era mutato. L'arte pagava e insomma anche Raffaello aveva uno stomaco da riempire. La moda, forse, nasce proprio con lui e i suoi epigoni (Perugino, appunto). E comunque il Cinquecento è anche suo, sì. E' suo perché è il secolo _anche_ di Bembo, del petrarchismo, della "normalizzazione" e della "norma" come difesa contro l'ansia della fine, che si stava avvertendo. E infatti fu anche il secolo dell'inizio della fine della stagione culturale più feconda e grandiosa che l'Europa abbia mai conosciuto (e forse il mondo). Questo per dire cosa? mah... Per parlare 



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Per l'arte tutta fino all'Ottocento il valore era stabilito,  PRIMA che fosse realizzata, dal committente (e stabilito via contratto,  addirittura)


Errore. Perlomeno Tiziano stabiliva lui il prezzo. Che il valre dell'arte sia determinato dagli studiosi è molto bello e consolante. Ma non dice nulla del _tempo_ dell'arte, ma di quello degli studiosi, delle loro passioni, delle loro ideologie. Qual è il criterio per cui un Vang Gogh battuto all'asta viene pagato presumibilmente di più di un Gaugin? Dipende dall'anno in cui viene battuto all'asta, direi. Cioè: il valore intrinseco di un'opera lo rintraccia chi di quell'opera si innamora, perché non c'è altro criterio, non c'è un (ma nemmno più di un) criterio intrinseco al manufatto artistico che ne possa decretare il valore. A me Dalì fa schifo, ma piace molto, ma molto di più di Picasso: hai voglia a spiegare a scolaresche in visibilio per le "trovate" degli orologi molli che non valgono un solo tratto della mano di Picasso. Tutta la sapienza del mondo non li convincerà, perché loro guardano con gli occhi abituati alla sorpresa dell'ovetto Kinder anche l'arte... E a me questo interessa. Questo.
La Bellezza va rintracciata, sì, è gli studiosi lo fanno. Non la cogli se non la cerchi, se quello di cui ti accontenti è il tuo "oh!" di meraviglia per gli orologi molli. 

Sulla "fruizione" dei molti che è sempre meglio di quella dei pochi ti rispondo con le parole di Leopardi:

_Sebbene vedo che quanto cresce la volontà d’imparare, tanto scema quella  di studiare. 
Ed è cosa che fa maraviglia a contare il numero dei dotti,  ma veri dotti, che vivevano contemporaneamente cencinquant’anni  addietro, e anche più tardi, e vedere quanto fosse smisuratamente  maggiore di quello dell’età presente. 
Né mi dicano che i dotti sono  pochi perché in generale le cognizioni non sono più accumulate in alcuni  individui ma divise fra molti; e che la copia di questi compensa la  rarità di quelli. 
*Le cognizioni non sono come le ricchezze, che si  dividono e si adunano, e sempre fanno la stessa somma. Dove tutti sanno  poco, e’ si sa poco; perché la scienza va dietro alla scienza, e non si  sparpaglia. L’istruzione superficiale può essere, non propriamente  divisa fra molti, ma comune a molti non dotti. Il resto del sapere non  appartiene se non a chi sia dotto, e gran parte di quello a chi sia  dottissimo. *E, levati i casi fortuiti, solo chi sia dottissimo, e  fornito esso individualmente di un immenso capitale di cognizioni, è  atto ad accrescere solidamente e condurre innanzi il sapere umano. _

Evviva sempre gli studiosi.

Io non credo che l'arte nota sia una baggianata. Niente affatto. Diffido, semplicemente, dei contemporanei. Perché semplicemente hanno il difetto di essere inesorabilmente contemporanei. Un po' come quando assegnarono le porte al Ghiberti, no? E poi vuoi mettere la differenza tra l'essere contemporanei nel 1401 a Firenze e l'essere contemporanei nel 2014 a New York? Per me la differenza è abissale: coloro che commissionarono le porte al Ghiberti erano comunque un'avanguardia. Oggi chi decide cosa esporre a Chelsea è una marmellata. Ne faccio parte anche io, inesorabilmente. Per cui non tollero nessuna autorità che mi segnali un qualche valore artistico contemporaneo. 

Che Marinetti fosse un provinciale e un uomo di merda non nego, ci mancherebbe. 
Dico che liquidare certe provocazioni sul passatismo della cultura italiana ha permesso a degli imbecilli di ricostruire il Teatro della Fenice a Venezia esattamente come era, mentre a Parigi, per dire, davanti al Louvre hanno piazzato la Piramide. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

*@Fanta, @Annablume*

mi gira la testa.
Martirologio dei santi, che lettura interessante mi sono persa


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi gira la testa.
> Martirologio dei santi, che lettura interessante mi sono persa


verissimo ...anche se fanta colpevolizza gli artisti contemporanei per essere nati oggi e non ieri:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo ...anche se fanta colpevolizza gli artisti contemporanei per essere nati oggi e non ieri:singleeye:


Ma è tipo un calendario, leggi il Martirologio di oggi:
8 Maggio
 A Milano  la commemorazione di *S. Vittore* ,martire, di origine africana,mentre era soldato nelle milizie imperiali, obbligato da Massimiano a sacrificare agli idoli, abbandonò le armi piegò il collo e  venne ucciso con la spada.
A Bisanzio *S. Acacio* soldato, martire
Ad Auxerre in Francia *S. Elladio*, vescovo.
Presso il monte Scetim In Egitto *S. Arsenio*,che si dice sia stato diacono della Chiesa di Roma,il quale al tempo dell’imperatore Teodosio si ritirò in solitudine e ivi praticate tutte le virtù rese l’anima a Dio.
In Francia  *S Gibriano*,sacerdote pellegrino per Cristo dall’Irlanda attraverso la Francia.
A Bourges in Aquitania *S. Desiderato*,  il quale prima detentore del sigillo del re, fu poi vescovo di questa città. Arricchì la sua chiesa delle reliquie del martiri.
A Roma presso S. Pietro *S. Bonifacio IV*, Papa, che, richiesto dall’imperatore Foca, dedicò il Pantheon in onore della beata Maria ad Martyres, e molto siimpegnò per la disciplina monastica
Nello stesso luogo  *S.* *Benedetto II*, Papa , amante della povertà,umile,mansuetoe si distinse per le elemosine.
A Verona *S. Matrone*, eremita, che ,come si dice, condusse una vita dura e di penitenza.
A Roermond in Olanda *S.Wiro*, il quale si dice che, insieme ai compagni Plechelmo e Odgero , si dedicò alla evangelizzazione di questa regione.
A Saludecio in Romagna il *B. Amato Ronconi* ,si distinse per l’ospitalità e per la cura dei i pellegrini .
Nel monastero di S. Maria della Serra nel Piceno il *B. Angelo di Masaccio*, sacerdote camaldolese e martire strenuo difensore della   domenica giorno del Signore.
A Randazzo in Sicilia il *B. Luigi Rabata*, sacerdote carmelitano, fedelissimo alla regola e di grande carità verso i nemici.
- In Canada, la  *B*. *Maria Caterina di S. Agostino Symon de Longprey*.vergine, delle Suore Ospedaliere della Misericordia, dell’Ordine di S. Agostino, dedita alla cura degli infermi, li confortava e dava loro speranza.
Nel villaggio di Hegne in Germania la *B*. * Ulrica Nisch*, vergine delle Suore della Carità della S. Croce.   Servì il Signore nel lavoro umile, in particolare nell’aiutare la cuoca, e nella malattia. 



anvedi quante cose che si imparano.
365 giorni analoghi, però.
Ah, è in latino, ovviamente, qualche volenteroso l'ha tradotto per renderlo di più facile accesso, date le numerose richieste.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anvedi quante cose che si imparano.
> 365 giorni analoghi, però.
> Ah, è in latino, ovviamente, qualche volenteroso l'ha tradotto per renderlo di più facile accesso, date le numerose richieste.


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tobia (9 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Temo comunque che i pittori come Botticelli
> si ritenessero non artisti, ma artigiani.




Artigiani di base lo sono un po' tutti gli artisti, per forza. 

Il falegname costruisce un mobile fine a se stesso; lo scultore concettualizza ciò che scolpisce. Stesso discorso tra un imbianchino e un pittore che esegue l'affresco. Però se l'imbianchino durante un'imbiancatura dovesse tracciare due righe di traverso e di colore diverso, dandogli un significato allegorico, simbolico, concettuale (alla forma e al colore usato)... anche lui in quell'occasione sarebbe artista oltre che artigiano. 

In ogni caso, se la bravura dell'artista sta anche nel nascondere il significato di certi segni, allora anche molti traditori sono in un certo senso artisti: riescono a nascondere segni che col senno di poi vediamo si come evidenti, ma che nel durante erano pressoché illeggibili, quasi invisibili anche se ben manifesti davanti a noi.


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2014)

*Annablume*

Ciao Anna, 
oggi primo giorno e prima visita Palazzo Strozzi. Se non ci piace ti Strozzi


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ciao Anna,
> oggi primo giorno e prima visita Palazzo Strozzi. Se non ci piace ti Strozzi


godetevelo e riempitevi gli occhi di bellezza


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> godetevelo e riempitevi gli occhi di bellezza


Una mostra esaltante e molto ben organizzata. Forse non per chi lavora o é un addetto ai lavori. Ma per un amatore e conoscitore dell'arte a livelli medi direi riuscitissima. La consiglio caldamente


----------



## Buscopann (11 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Una mostra esaltante e molto ben organizzaya. Forse non per chi lavora o é un addetto ai lavori. Ma per un amatore e in conoscente dell'arte a livelli medi direi riuscitissima. La consiglio caldamente


Ma cosa c'è a Palazzo Strozzi?

A me sarebbe piaciuto andare a Vicenza. Alla Basilica Palladiana c'è la mostra sugli impressionisti. E non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto neppure Bologna dove è esposto per la prima volta in Italia "la ragazza con l'orecchino di perla". Ma col bimbo di 16 mesi mi sa che resterò a digiuno ancora pere un po' di arte 

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (11 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è a Palazzo Strozzi?
> 
> A me sarebbe piaciuto andare a Vicenza. Alla Basilica Palladiana c'è la mostra sugli impressionisti. E non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto neppure Bologna dove è esposto per la prima volta in Italia "la ragazza con l'orecchino di perla". Ma col bimbo di 16 mesi mi sa che resterò a digiuno ancora pere un po' di arte
> 
> Buscopann


http://www.palazzostrozzi.com/pontormoerosso

Questo


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è a Palazzo Strozzi?
> 
> A me sarebbe piaciuto andare a Vicenza. Alla Basilica Palladiana c'è la mostra sugli impressionisti. E non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto neppure Bologna dove è esposto per la prima volta in Italia "*la ragazza con l'orecchino di perla*". Ma col bimbo di 16 mesi mi sa che resterò a digiuno ancora pere un po' di arte
> 
> Buscopann


Sono qui che mi chiedo perchè tu non sia ancora stato ripreso...
Per quella puoi andare in qualsiasi libreria...

E io sono ancora qui a chiedermi perchè ce l'ho a 5 minuti a piedi da casa e ancora non ci sono stata! Vabbè, ho 2 settimane di tempo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è a Palazzo Strozzi?
> 
> *A me sarebbe piaciuto andare a Vicenza.* Alla Basilica Palladiana c'è la mostra sugli impressionisti. E non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto neppure Bologna dove è esposto per la prima volta in Italia "la ragazza con l'orecchino di perla". Ma col bimbo di 16 mesi mi sa che resterò a digiuno ancora pere un po' di arte
> 
> Buscopann


che le muse tengano Oscuro lontano da questo 3d.


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono qui che mi chiedo perchè tu non sia ancora stato ripreso...
> Per quella puoi andare in qualsiasi libreria...
> 
> E io sono ancora qui a chiedermi perchè ce l'ho a 5 minuti a piedi da casa e ancora non ci sono stata! Vabbè, ho 2 settimane di tempo!


Forse dal vivo fa un'altro effetto ma questo dipinto non mi suscita tutto questo entusiasmo


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Forse dal vivo fa un'altro effetto ma questo dipinto non mi suscita tutto questo entusiasmo


Quando e se lo vedrò ti farò sapere!


----------



## Buscopann (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Forse dal vivo fa un'altro effetto ma questo dipinto non mi suscita tutto questo entusiasmo


Il successo è più mediatico che artistico. Un po' quello che è successo alla Monna Lisa. Si tratta di dipinti che avrebbero fatto la loro bella figura nel panorama dell'arte, ma la cui popolarità è stata gonfiata da vicende mediatiche. Nel caso della Gioconda il famoso furto del Perugia. Nel caso del quadro di Vermeer il romanzo e poi il film con Scarlett Johanson (somiglianza tra l'altro incredibile con la modella del quadro).
A me comunque la ragazza con l'orecchino di perla mi piace assai. Molto di più della Gioconda. 

Buscopann


----------



## Spider (12 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il successo è più mediatico che artistico. Un po' quello che è successo alla Monna Lisa. Si tratta di dipinti che avrebbero fatto la loro bella figura nel panorama dell'arte, ma la cui popolarità è stata gonfiata da vicende mediatiche. Nel caso della Gioconda il famoso furto del Perugia. Nel caso del quadro di Vermeer il romanzo e poi il film con Scarlett Johanson (somiglianza tra l'altro incredibile con la modella del quadro).
> A me comunque la ragazza con l'orecchino di perla mi piace assai. Molto di più della Gioconda.
> 
> Buscopann



il successo della Gioconda, non riguarda certo il suo furto, che per altro è cosa tutta Italiana...
il dipinto in se riassume Leonardo e il mistero che lo avvolge.
La capacità di un artista, espressa proprio in quel dipinto.
Le innumerevoli copie e citazioni nei secoli a venire, ne hanno determinato l'importanza.
cosa ha rappresentato nell'arte e non nel suo il suo furto.
Il sorriso o ghigno... arcinoto,
occhi e bocca non collimano e tutti avvertiamo questo.
ma anche la posizione delle mani copiatissima,
 come dello sfondo irreale,
 senza tempo.
le infinite sfumature della pennellata, che proiettano la figura in una luce tridimensionale.
perchè tante velature?
Il fatto mai concluso, che in fondo potrebbe trattarsi di un uomo.
Questo è Leonardo ma siamo nel cinquecento.


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)




----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

la parodia della Gioconda, dal Cristo rovinato da un'abilissima restauratrice:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


>


 non mi far pensare a questa tizia geniale del restauro:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


>


Oddio, ma che è?


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, ma che è?



è una restauratrice un po' rincoglionita che voleva restaurare un Cristo spagnolo, e l'ha conciato così:singleeye:

ma si può?? le foto hanno fatto il giro del mondo


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi far pensare a questa tizia geniale del restauro:unhappy:



guarda invece che bravo questo, che l'ha fatta col paint!

[video=youtube;XHqnFFfnQRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHqnFFfnQRo[/video]


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il successo è più mediatico che artistico. Un po' quello che è successo alla Monna Lisa. Si tratta di dipinti che avrebbero fatto la loro bella figura nel panorama dell'arte, ma la cui popolarità è stata gonfiata da vicende mediatiche. Nel caso della Gioconda il famoso furto del Perugia. Nel caso del quadro di Vermeer il romanzo e poi il film con Scarlett Johanson (somiglianza tra l'altro incredibile con la modella del quadro).
> A me comunque la ragazza con l'orecchino di perla mi piace assai. Molto di più della Gioconda.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma tu scherzi!!! Leonardo muore nel 1519 e solo, dico solo, 31 anni dopo nel 1550 viene acritta la sua prima biografia ad opera del Vasari. A riprova che anche una scoreggia del Genio viene da subito considerata un capolavoro. Il fatto del Perugia avviene proprio perché quel quadro é considerato un' opera significativa di Leonardo e il Leonardo l'incarnazione del genio pittorico(e non) giá a quei tempi. Altro che solo bella figura che avrebbe potuto fare nel panorama dell'arte. Leonardo non é stato rivalutato come è potuto succedere ed é successo al Botticelli. É sempre stato un faro. E da alcuni se non la maggior parte degli esperti non solo degli ultimi 100 anni come l'acme dell'arte pittorica. Poi se parliamo di gusti la gioconda puó piacere anche meno di un murales del piú scalzacani dei writers (e a mw u murales piacciono. Anche se credo che quwl bastardo che ha segnato con "slash"un muro davanti agli uffizi e degli uffizi vada reso moncherino di tutte e dye le braccia. Eviriamolo pure e facciamola finita)


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma tu scherzi!!! Leonardo muore nel 1519 e solo, dico solo, 31 anni dopo nel 1550 viene acritta la sua prima biografia ad opera del Vasari. A riprova che anche una scoreggia del Genio viene da subito considerata un capolavoro. Il fatto del Perugia avviene proprio perché quel quadro é considerato un' opera significativa di Leonardo e il Leonardo l'incarnazione del genio pittorico(e non) giá a quei tempi. Altro che solo bella figura che avrebbe potuto fare nel panorama dell'arte. Leonardo non é stato rivalutato come è potuto succedere ed é successo al Botticelli. É sempre stato un faro. E da alcuni se non la maggior parte degli esperti non solo degli ultimi 100 anni come l'acme dell'arte pittorica. Poi se parliamo di gusti la gioconda puó piacere anche meno di un murales del piú scalzacani dei writers (e a mw u murales piacciono. Anche se credo che quwl bastardo che ha segnato con "slash"un muro davanti agli uffizi e degli uffizi vada reso moncherino di tutte e dye le braccia. Eviriamolo pure e facciamola finita)


i writers dovrebbero avere degli spazi , adoro certa arte da strada .con questo concordo con te sullo scriteriato che ha imbrattato quel muro


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> i writers dovrebbero avere degli spazi , adoro certa arte da strada .con questo concordo con te sullo scriteriato che ha imbrattato quel muro


I madonnari (che purtroppo non vedo piú) e i murales vanno preservati, incentivati e dato il giusto peso . Ad esempio io credo che fate un murales su tutti i vagoni delle metropolitane milanesi (e non) aggiungerebbe bellezza ad ognigiorno che passiamo sui mezzi per andate, trafelati, al lavoro. I treni iden.Ero in coda ieri e quando ho visto la firma sulla colonna dietro di me mi é venuto un travaso di bile. Brutto coglione!


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> I madonnari (che purtroppo non vedo piú) e i murales vanno preservati, incentivati e dato il giusto peso . Ad esempio io credo che fate un murales su tutti i vagoni delle metropolitane milanesi (e non) aggiungerebbe bellezza ad ognigiorno che passiamo sui mezzi per andate, trafelati, al lavoro. I treni iden.Ero in coda ieri e quando ho visto la firma sulla colonna dietro di me mi é venuto un travaso di bile. Brutto coglione!



ecco invece a me non piacciono proprio...preferisco i muri anche ammalorati ma intonsi, e i treni puliti


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> guarda invece che bravo questo, che l'ha fatta col paint!
> 
> [video=youtube;XHqnFFfnQRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHqnFFfnQRo[/video]


Questo lo conoscevo. É fenomenale. Usare paint a quel modo é difficilissimo, secondo me


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco invece a me non piacciono proprio...preferisco i muri anche ammalorati ma intonsi, e i treni puliti


I disegni e i colori non sono "sporco":incazzato:


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> I disegni e i colori non sono "sporco":incazzato:



seeeeee....andate a lavorare!


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco invece a me non piacciono proprio...preferisco i muri anche ammalorati ma intonsi, e i treni puliti


quanto hai ragione
quando vedo un muro con tutte quelle scritte
mi viene voglia di andare a cercare il colpevole e fargli pulire tutto


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è una restauratrice un po' rincoglionita che voleva restaurare un Cristo spagnolo, e l'ha conciato così:singleeye:
> 
> ma si può?? le foto hanno fatto il giro del mondo


Spero l'abbiano passata per le armi. Lei e chi gliel'ha fatto fare.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

si pero se era andy wharol a farli i tag sui muri andava bene, pure sui treni....

e' una forma di arte e di ribellione.
AVANTI POPOLO!!


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spero l'abbiano passata per le armi. Lei e chi gliel'ha fatto fare.


ma no
che io sappia era una vecchina


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> quanto hai ragione
> quando vedo un muro con tutte quelle scritte
> mi viene voglia di andare a cercare il colpevole e fargli pulire tutto


Adesso stiamo delirando. Un conto sono le dirme dei writers e un conto le opere. Anchw a me danno fastidio qui segni. I disegni assolutamente no. Sono degni di avere spazi appositi.


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *si pero se era andy wharol a farli i tag sui muri andava bene, pure sui treni....*
> 
> e' una forma di arte e di ribellione.
> AVANTI POPOLO!!



no


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si pero se era andy wharol a farli i tag sui muri andava bene, pure sui treni....
> 
> e' una forma di arte e di ribellione.
> AVANTI POPOLO!!


qui c'è un tale che si firma OBLO' che ha tappezzato arezzo della sua firma idiota
quelli nn sono murales
sono scarabocchi


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no


perche magari non ti piace, ma trovane uno che ti piace e pensa se si metteva a fare gli imbratti sui muri....


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> I madonnari (che purtroppo non vedo piú) e i murales vanno preservati, incentivati e dato il giusto peso . Ad esempio io credo che fate un murales su tutti i vagoni delle metropolitane milanesi (e non) aggiungerebbe bellezza ad ognigiorno che passiamo sui mezzi per andate, trafelati, al lavoro. I treni iden.Ero in coda ieri e quando ho visto la firma sulla colonna dietro di me mi é venuto un travaso di bile. Brutto coglione!


HAI hai visto gli ultimi in 3D?


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Adesso stiamo delirando. Un conto sono le dirme dei writers e un conto le opere. Anchw a me danno fastidio qui segni. I disegni assolutamente no. Sono degni di avere* spazi appositi*.



tipo i cessi pubblici?


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Adesso stiamo delirando. Un conto sono le dirme dei writers e un conto le opere. Anchw a me danno fastidio qui segni. I disegni assolutamente no. Sono degni di avere spazi appositi.


il muro di casa mia nn è lo spazio apposito per i disegni di uno che nn ha un cazzo da fare
puoi disegnare quanto vuoi, ma a casa tua, nn a casa mia
o sui treni che sono di tutti
io la mattina a volte salgo su alcuni treni che hanno anche i vetri colorati
e nn vedi neanche che tempo c'è fuori


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> qui c'è un tale che si firma OBLO' che ha tappezzato arezzo della sua firma idiota
> quelli nn sono murales
> sono scarabocchi


non parlo di quelli infatti, parlo proprio di murales


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> tipo i cessi pubblici?


anche perchè no?


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

avercene di alcuni , altro che 





biri ha detto:


> il muro di casa mia nn è lo spazio apposito per i disegni* di uno che nn ha un cazzo da fare*
> puoi disegnare quanto vuoi, ma a casa tua, nn a casa mia
> o sui treni che sono di tutti
> io la mattina a volte salgo su alcuni treni che hanno anche i vetri colorati
> e nn vedi neanche che tempo c'è fuori


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si pero se era andy wharol a farli i tag sui muri andava bene, pure sui treni....
> 
> e' una forma di arte e di ribellione.
> AVANTI POPOLO!!


Ma assolutamente no! Manco di raffaello (madonna del cardellino...wow...) vorrei un suo tag. La sua Scuola di Atene sul muro della rinascente di piazza Duomo a Milano?
Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il muro di casa mia nn è lo spazio apposito per i disegni di uno che nn ha un cazzo da fare
> puoi disegnare quanto vuoi, ma a casa tua, nn a casa mia
> o sui treni che sono di tutti
> io la mattina a volte salgo su alcuni treni che hanno anche i vetri colorati
> e nn vedi neanche che tempo c'è fuori


Che qualunquismo.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Che qualunquismo.


Bè no. Si parlava appunto di spazi appositi.


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> avercene di alcuni , altro che


io penso che per fare certi disegni ci voglia molto tempo e pure molti soldi
visto quanto costano le bombolette spry che usano
alcuni sono pure bravi
ma vedere tutti sti muri scritti, a me da senso di sporco


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> avercene di alcuni , altro che


Puoi dirlo forte!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente no! Manco di raffaello (madonna del cardellino...wow...) vorrei un suo tag. La sua Scuola di Atene sul muro della rinascente di piazza Duomo a Milano?
> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!


che ne sai raffaello come te lo faceva un tag?
se a me brunelleschi mi facesse una tag come la cupola si santa maria del fiore vedrai tu .....
che poi sia impossibile ok, io parlo di impegno....sono sicura che brunelleschi mi farebbe una tag fichissima


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

mah anche tutti quelli degradati e brutti ne gioverebbero.pure certe case popolari





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no. Si parlava appunto di spazi appositi.


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no. Si parlava appunto di spazi appositi.


haahahah capirai, io ad alex sto sulle palle, quindi mi avrebbe criticata cmq
pensa che mi ha pure dato un rosso per quel commento :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah anche tutti quelli degradati e brutti ne gioverebbero.pure certe case popolari


Appositi. Che siano case popolari o posti degradati, basta che siano scelti senza arrecare danno a nessuno.


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il muro di casa mia nn è lo spazio apposito per i disegni di uno che nn ha un cazzo da fare
> puoi disegnare quanto vuoi, ma a casa tua, nn a casa mia
> o sui treni che sono di tutti
> io la mattina a volte salgo su alcuni treni che hanno anche i vetri colorati
> e nn vedi neanche che tempo c'è fuori


Casa tua ok. I treni non sono di tutti e se non ti va bene puoi anche andare a piedi. E sui vetri sono d'accordo. Quisi sta parlando non di murales selvaggio ma du spazi richiesti e concessi


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

in teoria concordo...però si tratta di capire quando realmente si danneggia 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appositi. Che siano case popolari o posti degradati, basta che siano scelti senza arrecare danno a nessuno.


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Che qualunquismo.


qualunquismo un cavolo
sei un artista? ti senti tale?
prenditi una tela e disegna tutto quello che ti pare
poi fa una mostra
nn imbrattare la città perchè la tua ispirazione dice che quel muro appena rimbiancato
è troppo bianco


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> haahahah capirai, io ad alex sto sulle palle, quindi mi avrebbe criticata cmq
> pensa che mi ha pure dato un rosso per quel commento :mrgreen:


Ti sbagli. Non mi stai sul cazzo e non ti ho dato nessun rossi.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> qualunquismo un cavolo
> sei un artista? ti senti tale?
> prenditi una tela e disegna tutto quello che ti pare
> poi fa una mostra
> ...


ma e' un trucicidio limitare un artista con : prendi tela  ecolori....l artuista segue il vento...un po come pochaontas o mary poppins se vogliamo....sono spiriti liberi


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Casa tua ok. I treni non sono di tutti e se non ti va bene puoi anche andare a piedi. E sui vetri sono d'accordo. Quisi sta parlando non di murales selvaggio ma du spazi richiesti e concessi


i treni sono di tutti, visto che si parla di un servizio statale 

se si parla di spazi richiesti e concessi è un altro discorso
e i treni nn lo sono


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in teoria concordo...però si tratta di capire quando realmente si danneggia


Ma non è che possiamo dirlo qui, va valutato caso per caso.


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' un trucicidio limitare un artista con : prendi tela  ecolori....l artuista segue il vento...un po come pochaontas o mary poppins se vogliamo....sono spiriti liberi


sì ma il mio muro nn è uno spirito libero e va lasciato stare


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> qualunquismo un cavolo
> sei un artista? ti senti tale?
> prenditi una tela e disegna tutto quello che ti pare
> poi fa una mostra
> ...


Si qualunquismo. E aggiungo retrogrado. PER ME.


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Si qualunquismo. E aggiungo retrogrado. PER ME.


ah ma che io sono antica è la pura verità
e quanto mi piace un bel muro bianco nn è da credersi
ma qualunquista no


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sì ma il mio muro nn è uno spirito libero e va lasciato stare


Ma infatti continui imperterrita senza ascoltare né leggere
1) si parlava di murales e non tag e prima di te abbiamo detto che i tag sono da srronzi farli
2) si é parlato di spazi appositi designati su richiesta e non presi senza permesso
3) se ti hanno fatto un murales sul muro di casa tua senza chiedere permesso hanno sbagliato
Tutto il resto é qualunquismo


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> i treni sono di tutti, visto che si parla di un servizio statale
> 
> se si parla di spazi richiesti e concessi è un altro discorso
> e i treni nn lo sono


Vedi di informarti prima di parlare. Trenitalia é una spa privata. Quindi tu paghi un servizio su treni di proprieyá privata. Ergo se ti danno fastidio i murales vai a piedi.
E i treni se richiesti e concessi lo sono


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Vedi di informarti prima di parlare. Trenitalia é una spa privata. Quindi tu paghi un servizio su treni di proprieyá privata. Ergo se ti danno fastidio i murales vai a piedi.
> E i treni se richiesti e concessi lo sono


mi sa che nn sono io quella che si deve informare
trenitalia spa è una partecipata statale, il che vuol dire che il 51% è dello stato
il che vuol dire che il 51% di quel treno è anche mio, tuo, e di tutti gli italiani
pure di quelli che nn ne usufruiscono, visto che vengono pagati dalle tasse di tutti e dai biglietti
e nn penso proprio che i tanti azionisti di trenitalia
siano contenti di vedere treni zozzi e imbrattati
e nn vedo perchè io debba andare a piedi
se ci sono persone che hanno come passatempo quello di rovinare il bene comune
senza nessuna autorizzazione
che vadano loro a lavorare, nn io a piedi


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Vedi di informarti prima di parlare. Trenitalia é una spa privata. Quindi tu paghi un servizio su treni di proprieyá privata. Ergo se ti danno fastidio i murales vai a piedi.
> E i treni se richiesti e concessi lo sono



il fatto è che secondo il mio personalissimo e criticabilissimo gusto solitamente i murales hanno colori molto sgargianti che quagliano male con i fabbricati, nel senso che a me piacciono le costruzioni sobrie e anche un po' austere, e non mi dispiacciono nemmeno gli inevitabili segni del tempo che anzi conferiscono spesso un fascino decadente
per dire: preferisco un muro anche un po' scrostato ma che quando è stato costruito aveva delle sue caratteristiche armoniche, piuttosto che lo stesso muro con su schiaffato un murales che non c'entra nulla


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che secondo il mio personalissimo e criticabilissimo gusto solitamente i murales hanno colori molto sgargianti che quagliano male con i fabbricati, nel senso che a me piacciono le costruzioni sobrie e anche un po' austere, e non mi dispiacciono nemmeno gli inevitabili segni del tempo che anzi conferiscono spesso un fascino decadente
> per dire: preferisco un muro anche un po' scrostato ma che quando è stato costruito aveva delle sue caratteristiche armoniche, piuttosto che lo stesso muro con su schiaffato un murales che non c'entra nulla


adesso ti dirà che sei qualunquista :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che secondo il mio personalissimo e criticabilissimo gusto solitamente i murales hanno colori molto sgargianti che quagliano male con i fabbricati, nel senso che a me piacciono le costruzioni sobrie e anche un po' austere, e non mi dispiacciono nemmeno gli inevitabili segni del tempo che anzi conferiscono spesso un fascino decadente
> per dire: preferisco un muro anche un po' scrostato ma che quando è stato costruito aveva delle sue caratteristiche armoniche, piuttosto che lo stesso muro con su schiaffato un murales che non c'entra nulla


Sta di fatto che se non é tuo ed é concesso a writer/s non vedo perché no. Non ti piace? Va benissimo. Che non c'entri nulla peró in assoluto non lo puoi dire. 

A biri. Anche avessi ragione e mettiamo che ce l'hai non é che devono fare un referendum per chiedere a te se vuoi concedere il treno. Non é che per ripitturare di un colore che a biri non piace un muro del qurinale lo devono prima chiedere a biri


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> adesso ti dirà che sei qualunquista :mrgreen:



è una delle mie tante qualità


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

Sui muri di certi obbrobri architettonici romani certe opere tipo quelli di Banksy ci starebbero benissimo però.


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Sta di fatto che se non é tuo ed é concesso a writer/s non vedo perché no. Non ti piace? Va benissimo. Che non c'entri nulla peró in assoluto non lo puoi dire.
> 
> A biri. Anche avessi ragione e mettiamo che ce l'hai non é che devono fare un referendum per chiedere a te se vuoi concedere il treno. Non é che per ripitturare di un colore che a biri non piace un muro del qurinale lo devono prima chiedere a biri


alex, ma che stai dicendo? imbrattare treni, case,  muri, ecc...
nn è proprio legale, chi lo fa commette un reato
magari nn grave, ma nn è che lo fa perchè gli viene commissionato da qualcuno
nn devono chiedere a me se mi sta bene perchè lo dice già la legge che nn va bene


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è una delle mie tante qualità


:mrgreen:


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Sta di fatto che se non é tuo ed é concesso a writer/s non vedo perché no. Non ti piace? Va benissimo. Che non c'entri nulla peró in assoluto non lo puoi dire.
> 
> A biri. Anche avessi ragione e mettiamo che ce l'hai non é che devono fare un referendum per chiedere a te se vuoi concedere il treno. Non é che per ripitturare di un colore che a biri non piace un muro del qurinale lo devono prima chiedere a biri



e chi può dire invece che c'entra? chi può dire che un murales è bello? non se ne esce

se invece l'intento è di dare spazi sfigati ai writers perchè così nessuno dice nulla e soprattutto non vanno a dipingere altrove, allora è un altro discorso


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sui muri di certi obbrobri architettonici romani certe opere tipo quelli di Banksy ci starebbero benissimo però.


certi obbrobri architettonici dopo sarebbero solo obbrobri imbrattati


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> certi obbrobri architettonici dopo sarebbero solo obbrobri imbrattati


Ma, in genere quelle cazzo di scritte fatte con caratteri assurdi che neanche si capisce quello che c'è scritto, sono d'accordo con te. Ma io ho non a caso ho  citato Banksy, è quello prima di essere un writer è un genio, IMHO.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e chi può dire invece che c'entra? chi può dire che un murales è bello? non se ne esce
> 
> se invece l'intento è di dare spazi sfigati ai writers perchè così nessuno dice nulla e soprattutto non vanno a dipingere altrove, allora è un altro discorso


grazie per questa apertura alla street art


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma, in genere quelle cazzo di scritte fatte con caratteri assurdi che neanche si capisce quello che c'è scritto, sono d'accordo con te. Ma io ho non a caso ho  citato Banksy, è quello prima di essere un writer è un genio, IMHO.


sicuramente fa delle belle cose, però io sono troppo vecchia dentro :rotfl:


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie per questa apertura alla street art



prego:mrgreen:

ma tu non quotavi insensatamente Joey che proponeva di dipingere sulle case popolari o altri postacci??
bravi, complimentoni:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sicuramente fa delle belle cose, però io sono troppo vecchia dentro :rotfl:


Ovviamente se dovesse fare una delle sue genialate su un muro di un palazzo di Via Condotti o Piazza di Spagna, pure se si chiama Banksy, pulisce con la lingua.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

io quotare jo?insensatamente?postacci?
nego tutto





free ha detto:


> prego:mrgreen:
> 
> ma tu non quotavi insensatamente Joey che proponeva di dipingere sulle case popolari o altri postacci??
> bravi, complimentoni:mrgreen:


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovviamente se dovesse fare una delle sue genialate su un muro di un palazzo di Via Condotti o Piazza di Spagna, pure se si chiama Banksy, pulisce con la lingua.


ma mi pare il minimo :up:


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> alex, ma che stai dicendo? imbrattare treni, case,  muri, ecc...
> nn è proprio legale, chi lo fa commette un reato
> magari nn grave, ma nn è che lo fa perchè gli viene commissionato da qualcuno
> nn devono chiedere a me se mi sta bene perchè lo dice già la legge che nn va bene


Ma imbratrare che? Ma sei capace di lwggere o no? Ho detto che se é fatto senza richiesta non va bene e l'ho scritto e pensato prima che arrivasti te ad allargare i miei orizzonti illegali. Quindi continui a diacutere da sloa sull'aria fritta. Ed é legale se viene concesso dal municipi, stato o privato.
Per il resto ci sono spazi concessi che sono imbratrati ta belliassimi murales. Abbiamo capito che hai la sensibilitá aristica di un bisonte. Adesso andiamo avanti


----------



## birba (12 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma imbratrare che? Ma sei capace di lwggere o no? Ho detto che se é fatto senza richiesta non va bene e l'ho scritto e pensato prima che arrivasti te ad allargare i miei orizzonti illegali. Quindi continui a diacutere da sloa sull'aria fritta. Ed é legale se viene concesso dal municipi, stato o privato.
> Per il resto ci sono spazi concessi che sono imbratrati ta belliassimi murales. Abbiamo capito che hai la sensibilitá aristica di un bisonte. Adesso andiamo avanti


e allora visto che a quanto pare nn sono l'unica a nn saper leggere
ripeto che se si parla di spazi concessi mi sta bene
io sto parlando di aree pubbliche e private che non vengono concesse
capito ora???? nn chiedermi disegni che nn sono capace
che poi dopo la tua sensibilità artistica si urta
e pure la tua educazione così marcata


----------



## Buscopann (12 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il successo della Gioconda, non riguarda certo il suo furto, che per altro è cosa tutta Italiana...
> il dipinto in se riassume Leonardo e il mistero che lo avvolge.
> La capacità di un artista, espressa proprio in quel dipinto.
> Le innumerevoli copie e citazioni nei secoli a venire, ne hanno determinato l'importanza.
> ...





@lex ha detto:


> Ma tu scherzi!!! Leonardo muore nel 1519 e solo, dico solo, 31 anni dopo nel 1550 viene acritta la sua prima biografia ad opera del Vasari. A riprova che anche una scoreggia del Genio viene da subito considerata un capolavoro. Il fatto del Perugia avviene proprio perché quel quadro é considerato un' opera significativa di Leonardo e il Leonardo l'incarnazione del genio pittorico(e non) giá a quei tempi. Altro che solo bella figura che avrebbe potuto fare nel panorama dell'arte. Leonardo non é stato rivalutato come è potuto succedere ed é successo al Botticelli. É sempre stato un faro. E da alcuni se non la maggior parte degli esperti non solo degli ultimi 100 anni come l'acme dell'arte pittorica. Poi se parliamo di gusti la gioconda puó piacere anche meno di un murales del piú scalzacani dei writers (e a mw u murales piacciono. Anche se credo che quwl bastardo che ha segnato con "slash"un muro davanti agli uffizi e degli uffizi vada reso moncherino di tutte e dye le braccia. Eviriamolo pure e facciamola finita)


Il Vasari ha scritto biografie di numerosi pittori (contemporanei a lui o antecedenti). 
Che il fatto del furto abbia reso la Gioconda il quadro più famoso del mondo è un dato di fatto. Non lo dico io, ma sta scritto in numerosi libri o articoli della storia dell'arte. http://www.artribune.com/2014/04/dalla-monna-lisa-versione-simpson-allurlo-secondo-i-pink-floyd/
Nessuno mette in dubbio che sia un grandissimo dipinto, la cui enigmaticità lo rende ancora più affascinante. Ma è diventato quello che è diventato (un vero e proprio fenomeno mediatico) dopo il furto del Peruggia, il quale non lo scelse per via della sua importanza. Quando gli chiesero perché rubò proprio la Gioconda lui rispose :" per le dimensioni. Era uno dei pochi che potevo nascondere sotto la giacca senza dare nell'occhio".
Dopo il furto la popolarità del dipinto esplose, al punto che è diventato esso stesso l'icona dell'arte.

Buscopann


----------



## Spider (12 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il Vasari ha scritto biografie di numerosi pittori (contemporanei a lui o antecedenti).
> Che il fatto del furto abbia reso la Gioconda il quadro più famoso del mondo è un dato di fatto. Non lo dico io, ma sta scritto in numerosi libri o articoli della storia dell'arte. http://www.artribune.com/2014/04/dalla-monna-lisa-versione-simpson-allurlo-secondo-i-pink-floyd/
> Nessuno mette in dubbio che sia un grandissimo dipinto, la cui enigmaticità lo rende ancora più affascinante. Ma è diventato quello che è diventato (un vero e proprio fenomeno mediatico) dopo il furto del Peruggia, il quale non lo scelse per via della sua importanza. Quando gli chiesero perché rubò proprio la Gioconda lui rispose :" per le dimensioni. Era uno dei pochi che potevo nascondere sotto la giacca senza dare nell'occhio".
> Dopo il furto la popolarità del dipinto esplose, al punto che è diventato esso stesso l'icona dell'arte.
> ...


Certo, Il Vasari scrisse biografie di noti e meno noti, degli artisti del suo tempo, ma bisognerebbe leggere cosa scrisse di Leonardo e considerare tutti quelli mai citati,
 ad essere onesti.
Leonardo, Michelangelo, Raffaello...DEI illuminati, su questa misera terra.
Anche l'urlo è stato rubato, ma difficilmente subirà la stessa sorte della Gioconda, e non perchè non sia un opera di relativo impatto.
E' il tempo che da il valore alle cose, non quello che succede loro intorno.
nel tempo riconosciamo a qualcosa il valore dell'universalità ad altre del relativo.
perchè?
semplice non parlano più, non hanno più niente da dire o  parlano solo un linguaggio che è legato al tempo,
 al loro tempo.
quante opere non avranno più niente da dire?
tante, tantissime.
certo non la Gioconda,
furto o furto.
L'episodio del furto ha solo aggiunto un  plusvalore minimo ad un opera che era già di per se stessa opera.
la stessa cosa che succede all'urlo, ai Girasoli, alle stragi del sabato sera di Warhol, alle ninfee di monet, 
ed a centinaia di altri capolavori.
non a caso si definiscono cosi:
capolavori.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Certo, Il Vasari scrisse biografie di noti e meno noti, degli artisti del suo tempo, ma bisognerebbe leggere cosa scrisse di Leonardo e considerare tutti quelli mai citati,
> ad essere onesti.
> Leonardo, Michelangelo, Raffaello...DEI illuminati, su questa misera terra.
> Anche l'urlo è stato rubato, ma difficilmente subirà la stessa sorte della Gioconda, e non perchè non sia un opera di relativo impatto.
> ...


Ma vuoi mettere il mutandari:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrg  reen:

[video=youtube;BVpXeFmEKrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVpXeFmEKrQ[/video]


----------



## @lex (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e allora visto che a quanto pare nn sono l'unica a nn saper leggere
> ripeto che se si parla di spazi concessi mi sta bene
> io sto parlando di aree pubbliche e private che non vengono concesse
> capito ora???? nn chiedermi disegni che nn sono capace
> ...


esatto. Non sei l'unica. Essere incompagnia ti fa stare meglio? Sei in compagnia.


----------



## Spider (12 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e allora visto che a quanto pare nn sono l'unica a nn saper leggere
> ripeto che se si parla di spazi concessi mi sta bene
> io sto parlando di aree pubbliche e private che non vengono concesse
> capito ora???? nn chiedermi disegni che nn sono capace
> ...



fondamentalmente mi trovo d'accordo con te.
supponiamo che tu sei un utente X e che non voglia per tue personalissime ragioni vedere alcun che di scritto o imbrattato sui muri della tua città.
in fondo è la tua vita, devi poter scegliere, cosa vedere, cosa fruire, ma un disegno, una scritta ti obbliga a vedere...
allora potremmo pensare che in fondo è un arte che ti costringe a guardare, a vedere, a non scappare...
ma al contempo ti costringe, ti limita,
 limita la tua libertà che è proprio quella di non volere vedere. 
l'arte si impone, si dimostra despota, ti costringe.
Allora anche tu potresti scrivere "amo Luigi"...e io amo "il mio cane" e costringere tutti a leggere questo.
ecco perchè non credo nelle scritte sui muri.
nessuna arte deve limitare la mia capacità di ricezione,
nessuna arte deve impormi la sua presenza.
nessuna arte deve imbrigliare il mio pensiero.


----------



## Spider (12 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere il mutandari:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrg  reen:
> 
> [video=youtube;BVpXeFmEKrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVpXeFmEKrQ[/video]



questa si che è arte!!!!:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Certo, Il Vasari scrisse biografie di noti e meno noti, degli artisti del suo tempo, ma bisognerebbe leggere cosa scrisse di Leonardo e considerare tutti quelli mai citati,
> ad essere onesti.
> Leonardo, Michelangelo, Raffaello...DEI illuminati, su questa misera terra.
> Anche l'urlo è stato rubato, ma difficilmente subirà la stessa sorte della Gioconda, e non perchè non sia un opera di relativo impatto.
> ...


Io non ho scritto niente di diverso riguardo all'importanza artistica della Gioconda. Ho solo scritto che la sua enorme e smisurata notorietà è la diretta conseguenza del fenomeno mediatico del furto.
Molta gente non sapeva neppure cosa fosse l'urlo di Munch. Dopo il furto lo consce tutto il mondo.
I fenomeni mediatici hanno poco a che fare con la qualità artistica di un'opera. Ma sono spesso fondamentali nel decretarne la maggiore o minore celebrità.  
La Gioconda non è l'icona dell'arte solo per la sua importanza artistica, ma principalmente per quelli che è successo dopo il furto del Peruggia.

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non ho scritto niente di diverso riguardo all'importanza artistica della Gioconda. Ho solo scritto che la sua enorme e smisurata notorietà è la diretta conseguenza del fenomeno mediatico del furto.
> Molta gente non sapeva neppure cosa fosse l'urlo di Munch. Dopo il furto lo consce tutto il mondo.
> I fenomeni mediatici hanno poco a che fare con la qualità artistica di un'opera. Ma sono spesso fondamentali nel decretarne la maggiore o minore celebrità.
> La Gioconda non è l'icona dell'arte solo per la sua importanza artistica, ma principalmente per quelli che è successo dopo il furto del Peruggia.
> ...


É una tua opinione. La venere del botticelli non é mai stata rubata eppure é una delle opere piu venerate, appunto, dell'umanitá


----------



## Buscopann (13 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> É una tua opinione. La venere del botticelli non é mai stata rubata eppure é una delle opere piu venerate, appunto, dell'umanitá


Non è una mia opinione. E' un'opinione di molti. Anche di chi scrive e si occupa di arte.
L'urlo di Munch è un'opera certamente meno importante nel panorama dell'arte rispetto alla Venere. Ma la maggior parte della gente ha forse più in mente l'immagine dell'urlo che non quello della Venere. Secondo te per quale motivo?

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> fondamentalmente mi trovo d'accordo con te.
> supponiamo che tu sei un utente X e che non voglia per tue personalissime ragioni vedere alcun che di scritto o imbrattato sui muri della tua città.
> in fondo è la tua vita, devi poter scegliere, cosa vedere, cosa fruire, ma un disegno, una scritta ti obbliga a vedere...
> allora potremmo pensare che in fondo è un arte che ti costringe a guardare, a vedere, a non scappare...
> ...


stai imbrigliando tu l'arte a questo punto. e una maniera contemporanea di esprimersi è anche questa, non so quanto sia giusto limitarne gli spazi e l'espressione


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai imbrigliando tu l'arte a questo punto. e una maniera contemporanea di esprimersi è anche questa, *non so quanto sia giusto limitarne gli spazi e l'espressione*


è giusto limitarla negli spazi concessi... potrò pretendere che sulla facciata del palazzo dove abito non arrivi qualcuno con le bombolette di vernice, e senza alcun permesso, farsi i cazzi suoi? O che non disegnino un capodoglio orrendo (visto l'altro giorno) sulla facciata di una chiesa del 600 appena restaurata? 
Mi vanno bene i murales, alcuni sono splendidi... ma come si diceva, in spazi autorizzati.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> è giusto limitarla negli spazi concessi... potrò pretendere che sulla facciata del palazzo dove abito non arrivi qualcuno con le bombolette di vernice, e senza alcun permesso, farsi i cazzi suoi? O che non disegnino un capodoglio orrendo (visto l'altro giorno) sulla facciata di una chiesa del 600 appena restaurata?
> Mi vanno bene i murales, alcuni sono splendidi... ma come si diceva, in spazi autorizzati.


sì, sì.abbastanza
il primo punto è ovvio e fra l'altro nessun  artista verrebbe a casa mia o tua con la "bomboletta", per alcuni io direi purtroppo.
sugli spazi autorizzati ...pochi , inadeguati mah


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

[SUB][/SUB]





Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è una mia opinione. E' un'opinione di molti. Anche di chi scrive e si occupa di arte.
> L'urlo di Munch è un'opera certamente meno importante nel panorama dell'arte rispetto alla Venere. Ma la maggior parte della gente ha forse più in mente l'immagine dell'urlo che non quello della Venere. Secondo te per quale motivo?
> 
> Buscopann


Fatti una personale ricerca con le foto dei due quadri e chiedo quale conoscono e perché e poi mi dici. Per me sarebbe il contrario. Vedi tu


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì.abbastanza
> il primo punto è ovvio e fra l'altro nessun  artista verrebbe a casa mia o tua con la "bomboletta", per alcuni io direi purtroppo.
> sugli spazi autorizzati ...pochi , inadeguati mah


Pare non cosí ovvio. Visto che si ribadisce ancora. Sul nulla poi visto che é stato scritto a chiare lettere e initaliano. Che lo si impari allora


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> qualunquismo un cavolo
> sei un artista? ti senti tale?
> prenditi una tela e disegna tutto quello che ti pare
> poi fa una mostra
> ...


guarda qui, Biri
http://genteviaggi.leonardo.it/a-do...na-sono-di-casa-i-murales-e-il-vino-pregiato/


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì.abbastanza
> il primo punto è ovvio* e fra l'altro nessun  artista verrebbe a casa mia o tua con la "bomboletta", per alcuni io direi purtroppo.*
> sugli spazi autorizzati ...pochi , inadeguati mah


infatti il 99% non sono certo artisti, sono solo coglionazzi che si divertono a sporcare qua e là in maniera indiscriminata...
Quii spazi autorizzati ne hanno messi a disposizione, e nell'interno ci sono interi paesi decorati con murales.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti il 99% non sono certo artisti, sono solo coglionazzi che si divertono a sporcare qua e là in maniera indiscriminata...
> Quii spazi autorizzati ne hanno messi a disposizione, e nell'interno ci sono interi paesi decorati con murales.



Orgosolo?  San Sperate?  Fonni?


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai imbrigliando tu l'arte a questo punto. e una maniera contemporanea di esprimersi è anche questa, non so quanto sia giusto limitarne gli spazi e l'espressione


l'arte come libertà, l'arte come espressione, l'arte come pensiero.
ma dove finisce la mia libertà e inizia la tua?
anche questo dovremmo chiederci.
l'arte certo non può subire regole, o richiami, deve appunto esprimersi e per esprimersi non può certo essre confinata, circoscritta, ma la mia libertà, il mio pensiero semplice deve essere rispettato, non annegato.
io trovo più poetico e artistico, un nudo e puro e  bianco muro di un qualsiasi razionalista inizio novecento.
ho diritto anch'io alla mia personale visione dell'arte!!!!


----------



## Spider (13 Maggio 2014)

in fondo il successo di questa tipologia di arte espressiva...
è proprio nella sua incapacità di collocazione.
nasce sui muri, 
sui muri deve morire.
fuori non avrebbe senso, alcuno.
(neanche negli spazi adeguati e preposti)


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Orgosolo?  San Sperate?  Fonni?


yes... ma anche Mamoiada e tanti altri...


----------

